# For More Than Glory (Emiricol's Campaign)



## Emiricol

When the move is complete, my campaign will use this thread.


----------



## Emiricol

Well, I missed the session last night - apologies to my players.  I lost connection, and it took me a long time to figure out what had happened.

Anyway, 150XP bonus to everyone for showing up - REMIND me at the start of next session, okay?


----------



## Delwin

Ahh its ok we'll get it next session.cya there.
(have to check out the new site.)


----------



## firehorse

Shhhh.....tuff happens.

Now that I'm cruising the new Main site and Forums, I find that my username and password don't work on the Main site.


----------



## Emiricol

FireHorse, the web site and these forums don't share a database   You just have to register twice...


----------



## firehorse

Roger that.  Just finished doing that.  Thanks.


----------



## Delwin

Accually I had an acct with en world.Before I found t13 i registered to find action.


----------



## Emiricol

Game room open:

Server - Better Games Public Server
Room - T13K: For More Than Glory
Password - "emiricol" (without the quotes)

See my players shortly!  Crystorix let me know he won't be able to make it, so we'll NPC him tonight.


----------



## Emiricol

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Game room open:
> 
> Server - Better Games Public Server
> Room - T13K: For More Than Glory
> Password - "emiricol" (without the quotes)




Room info will be the same, except the server will be Omikron Public Server.  Room opens between 5:30 and 6:00 Pacific, game starts at 6:00 Pacific.


----------



## Emiricol

My connection went down Wednesday, and has been off and on in half-hour chunks ever since.  They are working on it, but it is not yet fixed.  So, I unfortunately won't be able to make tonight's game       Sorry folks.  Extra RP xp for those who post in the Tavern thread.


----------



## Emiricol

Server - Better Games Public Server
  Room - T13K: For More Than Glory
  Password - "emiricol" (without the quotes)

 Room open /by/ 6:00 PM pacific time, which is game time.


----------



## Emiricol

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Server - Better Games Public Server
> Room - T13K: For More Than Glory
> Password - "emiricol" (without the quotes)
> 
> Room open /by/ 6:00 PM pacific time, which is game time.



 Same deal!  If one of my players opens the room first, I'll just go there instead.


----------



## Emiricol

Fleck and Valdir have leveled!  Congratulations.  If you need your xp total, I'd actually rather not post them - either email me  at emiricol at emiricol dot com or I will give them to you next weekend, as you wish.


----------



## Memnus

Since nobody seems to be paying attention to the tavern boards, I'll post a reminder here.  The downtime thread is up in the Golden Grown board.  Go post there. If we get all the boring discussion done there, we can do actual stuff during Sunday's session, instead of just sitting around talking about stuff for three hours.

But I'm not bitter. Nuh-uh, nope.


----------



## firehorse

Memnus said:
			
		

> Since nobody seems to be paying attention to the tavern boards, I'll post a reminder here.  The downtime thread is up in the Golden Grown board.  Go post there. If we get all the boring discussion done there, we can do actual stuff during Sunday's session, instead of just sitting around talking about stuff for three hours.
> 
> But I'm not bitter. Nuh-uh, nope.




Just posted.  Patience Grasshopper.


----------



## Emiricol

Feel free amongst yourselves to /generate/ plot details, destinations, that sort of thing.  I'll take the ball and run with ith.  And if you don't, that's okay too


----------



## Emiricol

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Server - Better Games Public Server
> Room - T13K: For More Than Glory
> Password - "emiricol" (without the quotes)
> 
> Room open /by/ 6:00 PM pacific time, which is game time.



 Room is open


----------



## Emiricol

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Room is open



 Sorry folks, like Delwin I am sick.  Pinwheeling.  If you know what that is... pity me.  The myriad medications I'm taking have me high as a kite, too.  I tried to pull it together, but it just isn't working.

 On the bright side, this will give my /ahem/ players a chance to do something on the tavern thread...


----------



## Emiricol

Game Room open.

 Server: Daerma Public Server
 Room: T13K: For More Than Glory
 Password: "emiricol" (without the quotes)

 Game starts at 6pm Pacific.


----------



## Emiricol

Game Room open.

   Server: Better Games Public Server
   Room: T13K - For More Than Glory
   Password: "emiricol" (without the quotes)

   Game starts at 6pm Pacific.


----------



## Emiricol

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Game Room open.
> 
> Server: Better Games Public Server
> Room: T13K - For More Than Glory
> Password: "emiricol" (without the quotes)
> 
> Game starts at 6pm Pacific.



 Same deal!


----------



## firehorse

*Game Sunday?*

So....is it official.  No game tomorrow?


----------



## Memnus

I got the impression that it wouldn't be official until Emiricol fails to get back from the airport on time - that is, 5:45 tomorrow or so. But if you have other plans to make, go ahead and make them.


----------



## Emiricol

Memnus said:
			
		

> I got the impression that it wouldn't be official until Emiricol fails to get back from the airport on time - that is, 5:45 tomorrow or so. But if you have other plans to make, go ahead and make them.



 Missed my flight, caught a later flight on stand-by.

 Now then - next weekend is sort of a holiday weekend.  Anyone unable to make it?


----------



## Rish

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Missed my flight, caught a later flight on stand-by.
> 
> Now then - next weekend is sort of a holiday weekend.  Anyone unable to make it?



 Me, possibly. It depends on whether Maestro gives me the evening off, and unfortunately I don't know much in advance - with only 28 people, days off in concert season depend on who's still got a voice and who's down with the flu.


----------



## firehorse

I'm free.....for now.


----------



## Arkhandus

I can play on the holiday weekend.


----------



## Rish

I'm sorry, I'm a space cadet - it's to the first week in December that my comment applies.

I'm good for next week - week after next is the one that's up in the air.

I think this is a sign I should go take a nap.


----------



## Delwin

*Returns*

I am back flew in today.Sorry didn't post was in a hurry to get to airport last week and kinda forgot did post in Arks thread but Em was possibly gonna miss last week anyway.I have been trying to post but these forums are always slow not sure what the problem is but I will attempt to post to the RP thread.Will cya all tomarrow either way.


----------



## Emiricol

Hi guys,

 I was just forcefully reminded that today's my birthday.  This sadly means that I will not be available for tonight's games (T13K and Ark's OA campaign).

 Sorry for the late notice - I completely forgot 

 -Emiricol


----------



## firehorse

You forgot your birthday?  Or maybe you wanted to forget you were getting another year older.....  Happy birthday then.


----------



## Emiricol

Damn, I just can't catch a break.  Saturday morningish my harddrive crashed.  I got a new one, but after many many install attempts and random disturbing install crashes, discovered my OS disc was damaged.

 I got a new one, and now all is right with the world (except sifting through 900+ emails that awaited me...)

 -Emiricol


----------



## Memnus

Just can't seem to catch a break, can you?  Good luck.  Looking forward to this Sunday.


----------



## Memnus

Er. I may be late getting in tonight - we're doing a reading of Lord of the Rings, and we're a couple hours behind where we should be.  My chapter might have been pushed beck into game time.  If it is, my apologies; I'll try to get back as quick as I can.


----------



## firehorse

Seems like I can't catch a break either.  The only time it looks like the game is going to come off in a month.....and my wife roped me into going to the company Christmas party tonight.  Sorry guys.  NPC me if you need to Em.


----------



## Delwin

I to am unable to make it.Infact I am gonna withdraw from the campagn for at least a month.This new job has terrible hours and after working since 5AM I am just unable to make it.Hope everyone understands.I also hope some things change for me and I would be able to return.Sorry all.


----------



## Emiricol

Thanks for letting me know, all of you.  Saves me a bunch of hassle!  I know that this time of year is (or has been the last few years) a horrible time of year for gaming!

 I think we may table this campaign until the first Sunday of January, when people are off holiday mode.  Sound good?

 We will also recruit a replacement PC for Delwin.  Delwin, you are of course welcome back at any time!

 And the "I can't catch a break" momentum continues... :/


----------



## crystorix

In the meantime, do we want to move the tavern thread on to Kirran & Fleck's scouting out the bar?  So we'll be that much further ahead when we finally do start up again.


----------



## Emiricol

crystorix said:
			
		

> In the meantime, do we want to move the tavern thread on to Kirran & Fleck's scouting out the bar? So we'll be that much further ahead when we finally do start up again.




 Absolutely   You know, guys, it would help a lot if you could put ooc at the end with what you want my input on.  For example, ((Do I see a good place to hide?)) after a post where you RPd looking for such a place.  A call to action from me


----------



## Emiricol

Well despite a personal problem, then my birthday, then the holiday season, I hope to have a session tonight!  Depends on how many are available of course. Next week I expect everyone to attend, however, if they intend to stay with the campaign (which I hope is all of you!)  Exceptions can be made for really good reasons.

 Anyway, see you folks tonight at 6pm Pacific (9pm Eastern) on Better Games Public Server, same room name and password as last time.


----------



## Memnus

Barring network issues, Fleck and Kirran will both attend.

That is to say, if we can graft an extra Mac onto the Windows network at my house to get both computers on the internet.  Hey, it's worked before....


----------



## Memnus

Next week will be a little more difficult.  We'll be looking for somewhere we can get online, either a hotel or a cheap wireless hotspot, within a half-day's drive of Phoenix Arizona.  That, and so far only one of us has a laptop that is known to run OpenRPG.  I'll be trying to make mine behave, but, well, we'll see.  We'll work something out.


----------



## Emiricol

Memnus said:
			
		

> Next week will be a little more difficult. We'll be looking for somewhere we can get online, either a hotel or a cheap wireless hotspot, within a half-day's drive of Phoenix Arizona. That, and so far only one of us has a laptop that is known to run OpenRPG. I'll be trying to make mine behave, but, well, we'll see. We'll work something out.



 Oh man that doesn't sound fun   I hope you make it.  If you and Kirran can't make it, and we have one other person not making it, that doesn't bode well for the session :/

 Well, it is what it is.  I'll just hope it works out


----------



## Reckless

i cannot make it the 11th either: carpet cleaners are coming to my store and I have to stay until about midnight.  sorry.


----------



## Emiricol

Reckless said:
			
		

> i cannot make it the 11th either: carpet cleaners are coming to my store and I have to stay until about midnight. sorry.



 Thanks for the forewarning!  This makes four people who probably or definitely can't make it, so as I'd feared, the session is cancelled.  See everyone on the 18th.


----------



## Emiricol

Server: Better Games Public Server
      Room: T13K - For More Than Glory
      Password: "emiricol" (without the quotes)

      Game starts at 6pm Pacific, room open by 5:30 Pacific


----------



## Memnus

Since people might be paying attention to this thread...  ahem...

I've hijacked the "FMTG: Outside" thread in the Golden Crown board.  Instead of outside the city, it's now outside the tavern in question.  Feel free to begin our urgent, tense negotiations.


----------



## firehorse

I've found out that I likely have a pretty important business meeting Sunday night (even had to buy a new suit, funny the other one doesn't fit anymore..) so I likely won't be able to make it.  Sorry.  Feel free to NPC Valdir.


----------



## Memnus

While we're on the subject of having to miss sessions, there are class-mandatory performance I have to attend for my lighting-sound-management class... go figure, they're both on Sunday nights.  February 8th and February 22nd, specifically.  There's no way I can get out of this, unfortuately.  Rish did already volunteer to NPC me, though, so if others can make it don't worry about cancelling.


----------



## Emiricol

Good luck with the meeting, Firehorse!  Funny how suits shrink over the years, isn't it?

 Okay, so Fleck and Valdir will both be out.  I think, if everyone else can make it, we can continue with the mission (although Fleck's the one who wanted the silly dagger in the first place hehe).

 Memnus, let Kirran know how to proceed, assuming your PC survives his hostage status of course.


----------



## Rish

E, I think you misunderstood Memnus' post - he's out the 8th, not this weekend (unless I'm in a time warp). But yes, I'm sure he'll give me an earful then on what to do with Fleck.


----------



## Emiricol

Ahem.  I knew that.


----------



## firehorse

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Good luck with the meeting, Firehorse!  Funny how suits shrink over the years, isn't it?
> 
> Okay, so Fleck and Valdir will both be out.  I think, if everyone else can make it, we can continue with the mission (although Fleck's the one who wanted the silly dagger in the first place hehe).
> 
> Memnus, let Kirran know how to proceed, assuming your PC survives his hostage status of course.




Yeah, the suit shrunk....that's what happened....yeah, that's the ticket...


----------



## Emiricol

Room open.  Better Games, password "emiricol"


----------



## firehorse

Again, sorry for missing the session last night.  Could somebody please update me on what I missed?  Did I kill the wizard?  Did the two newcomers join us?  Did Pup pee on Fleck?  Did I just shrug and go home to Lorlynia?  Inquiring minds...


----------



## Emiricol

Hiya firehorse.

 The two NPC warriors were intimidated by Valdir, and combined with the fact that they didn't know ALmedh and Gadreman or what their motive for helping them was, the two warriors fled.  Leaving their horses behind.

 Argus and Valdir then chased Gadreman, who had picked up the now-stabilized mage and fled, and Gadreman finally set the wizard down and had a standoff with Argus.  Argus attacked, missing, while Gadreman's own strike laid Argus low (-3hp).  Valdir fled to get help, and Gadreman picked the mage and argus both up.

 Finding a nice spot, Gadreman stabilized Argus, and using Argus' healing potion brought him to 0 hp.  He then picked them both up again and fled, trying to hide his tracks.

 Rolf and Valdir, both accomplished trackers, had no difficulty overtaking Gadreman, who set the wizard down in an alcove and held his sword to Argus' throat.

 In exchange for Argus' life, the party that was present agreed to let him go, with the wizard.  The party returns to the tavern to meet up with the others.

 Fleck was spared by Almedh, and once the wizard was gone, Almedh and the party decided enough was enough and went inside to have a drink. 

 Gadreman is supposed to return later with the dagger.

 Of note, Gadreman saved Argus' life, rather than kill him or even letting him die, and Almedh proved reasonable once the wizard was gone.

 The two warriors are long gone, but may return someday.


----------



## Memnus

Good to see I'm not the only one repeating myself around here.


----------



## firehorse

Thanks Em.  One question, is Gadreman still protecting the wizard?  If so, what was that about returning with the knife?


----------



## Emiricol

firehorse said:
			
		

> Thanks Em. One question, is Gadreman still protecting the wizard? If so, what was that about returning with the knife?



 Gadreman has the wizard, bound, and is not yet with you.  However, he did say that he would return to the tavern, with the dagger, once he'd dealt with the wizard.  That's all you know


----------



## Reckless

I will be unable to attend this Sunday's game.  Sorry.


----------



## Emiricol

*FMTG: Approaching an anniversary.*

Whoah. FMTG has been going on for nearly a year (started April 20, 2003!) I went to my old homebrew, Bandora, and checked the logs. They start in July, 2001, after circumstances cost me all the ones up through then. Saeris (aka Fleck in FMTG) and Cromwell (aka Valdir in FMTG) were already in it as of July 2001.

  I don't remember when they joined, but Bandora started in October of 2000, or at least that's when I started keeping track.

  Arkhandus (Argus in FMTG) has also been gaming with me for a long, long time now.  Rolf looks like he will be, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From the bottom of my heart, I want to thank you guys. All of you. It is truly the quality of play and consistent dedication of all of you that makes this game worth coming back to week after week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Best,

  -Emiricol


----------



## Memnus

We couldn't have done it without you, Em.  Can't have a game without a DM, after all, and I can honestly say you're the best DM I've had the honor of gaming with.  I take much of my style from you, when I try to DM anything of my own.  In conclusion, you deserve at least as much thanks as all of us.

I joined Bandora very close to when it started - on the second session of the Sunday campaign.  That couldn't have been much past October '00, because Saeris was the first character I _ever_ created on third edition rules.  (On that horrendous character creator that came on a CD in the PHB.  If you look over him, he's horrendously overstatted. Er, sorry.)  I had logs for all that time on WebRPG, but they got lost somewhere in the transition to Open.


----------



## firehorse

I think I discoverd good online gaming and Bandora in January 01 or so.  I had a character in both sections of Bandora: Cromwell and another, more foul tempered elf, Faelin (which I dropped when the two sections merged).

I have to say, that playing with Em in both Bandora and T13K has been the reason I continue to fend off my wife's chagrin at me spending "every f@#$ing Sunday on that damn game!"  

It has been a pleasure Em and I hope this.....(sniff)....continues....(sniff)....Sorry....for a long time to come.  I too agree with Memnus that you are one of the best DM's I've known in any of the versions of D&D (even 1.0).

In the Lorindar playbypost, I've also come to know you as a pretty damn good player too.  (Except for your habit of killing all the orcs before I get a chance to wake up...)

Thanks to you Em for providing a great (and consistant) couple of campaigns and this world.


----------



## Arkhandus

Gee, *sniffle*.  Yeah, it's been great gaming with you, Em and company.  I joined Bandora in late 2001 or early 2002 I think, and you _are_ the best DM I've had in my albeit-short experience as a roleplayer.  Thanks Em!


----------



## firehorse

Okay now everybody grab the hand of the person on either side of you.  Now, do we all know the words to "Cumbayah"?  Good....


----------



## Emiricol

Funny 

 Well, thank you all.  I think we've got a great group


----------



## Emiricol

Room open!

 Server: Daerma Public Server (better games public server is being slow tonight)

 PW: emiricol

 Game starts at 6pm Pacific.


----------



## Emiricol

All PCs leveled. The current season is spring of 65. The in-game season is about to be Winter of 65 as of Feb 15th, so I think we're going to FF to Winter. That means you will have 6 months of downtime. I will want each of you to adjust your money based on your Upkeep level, then let me know anything you do to get by during those months or if you just live off your loot. I also want one (or more) events that occurred off-camera, but which could be used someday as a plot hook.

  Next weekend, before we begin I'll want all of your updated PC sheets as well.

 XP totals as of now are below.  Keep in mind that attendance is a major factor in XP gain, since PCs not in attendance receive no XP (or occasionally half, if I NPC them for something risky).

 Fleck - 11950
 Valdir - 11500
 Rolf - 10100
 Gadreman - 10350
 Kirran - 11305
 Argus - 10180
 Almedh - 10000


----------



## Memnus

Since the next session, at least, will be in Dumeldein, I've dug up my old notes on the place.  I'll post some pertinent info here once I've got it more clearly written out.


----------



## Emiricol

Memnus said:
			
		

> Since the next session, at least, will be in Dumeldein, I've dug up my old notes on the place. I'll post some pertinent info here once I've got it more clearly written out.



 And in the AREA forums I hope


----------



## Memnus

Dumeldein: large city (48180)

Human 84%
Dwarf 6%
Halfling 3%
Elf 2%
Other (half-elf, gnome, half-orc) 5%

Dumeldein is the largest city and capitol of Mittendein.  The majority of the trade from outside the kingdom has its ultimate destination here.  The stone walls of the city rise a full fifty feet from the ground, and not a single flaw is evident in their Dwarven construction.  At the center of the city stands the mighty Castle Mittendien, home of the Kaiser and royal family, along with sprawling temples to Adenan Stronghand, Prosimus, and Os.  The great walls have gates to the north, sout, east, and west, and the gates are always open except in times of emergency that have not been seen in many years.

The main entrance to the city is to the west.  Here, just inside the wall, is the bustling Traders' Plaza, a wide cobbled courtyard where merchants from around Aerde can be found plying their wares.  Three huge gates and six towers here are always manned with a full contingent of guards, and duty at the Traders' Gate is one of the most respected positions in the Mittendienish army.  Just east of the Traders' Plaza is the smaller, but just as lively, Bards' Plaza, mecca of every artist in the Kingdom.

At the center of town is the Kaiser's Plaza, a wide circle of open ground decorated with the standards of the Kingdom and its greatest families.  In the center of the plaza is a large fountain in the shape of a stag, the symbol of the ruling Holfdem family.  The castle and temples all open onto this plaza.

East of the Kaiser's Plaza, a patch of green still flourishes within the city walls.  Volksdien Park is maintained by a few druids and adepts that continually remind the rulers - rightly - that their might would not be possible without the blessing of the fertile Alderlands, and the park is kept within the city walls as a gesture of thanks.  East from the park runs the tree-lined Volksdien Walk to the east gate of the city.

The richest and most opulent part of the city is the area just north or west of the castle.  While there is not enough space within the city for the great families to have the sprawling manors favored in Mittendienish high culture, most families that can afford it maintain a mansion in this region.  Along the wall in the northwest quarter are warehouses, and the rest of the north half of the city contains ordered rows of clean and decent houses, where the middle class of the city live and go about their lives.

In the souther quarter of the city, however, the order intended by the city's Dwarven designers is nowhere to be seen.  Here, the small, rundown houses are built practically on top of each other, and the streets are close and windy.  This area, known about town as the Warrens, takes up only a third of the city's land but houses over half of the population.  Crowded as it is, though, poverty is only obvious in the deepest areas, and the guard usually maintains the peace.

For travellers not inclined to brave the depths of the city, a few inns and hostels have sprouted up on the roads just outside the city, within sight of the gates.  At these houses, more than anywhere else in the Kingdom, an outsider can find a warm welcome and a strong ale; so diverse are the visitors here that one can often find humans, elves, dwarves, and even goblinoids and the small folk sharing the same tavern peacefully, a rare enough site in the rest of the kingdom.


----------



## Memnus

E, xp update: I've taken the Craft Wondrous Item feat, and used it on 600 gp worth of stuff.  That reduces my xp total by 24.


----------



## Arkhandus

Hey Em, below is Argus' level-up and downtime-expense info.
Reached 5th-level. Gained 1st-level as Barbarian. Gained +9 HP (total 41), +1 BAB (total +3), +5 skill points. Put 1 rank into Climb, 3 into Jump, 1 into Wilderness Lore. Gained Rage 1/day and Fast Movement +10' class abilities. Abandoned holly/mistletoe druidic focus, cleric vestment, and animal companion Jade. Spent remaining precious stones (20 gp worth) for 2 months of Meager upkeep and 4 months of Self-Sufficient upkeep, retaining 2 gp, for a total of 2 gp, 6 gp, and 8 cp remaining.
There.


----------



## firehorse

Barbarian/Monk?  That's an oxy-moron...


----------



## Emiricol

Well, he RPd the loss of monk well enough   I'm allowing it (not that I usually tell players what they can or can't take anyway).

 Game room open!

 Server: Better Games Public Server
 Room: T13K For More Than Glory
 Password: "emiricol" (without the quotes)

 Game time starts at 6pm Pacific.


----------



## Reckless

Took another lvl of Rogue +1 BAB; +1 Reflex; 5 Ranks Bluff; 2 Ranks each in Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Sleight of Hand.


----------



## firehorse

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Well, he RPd the loss of monk well enough   I'm allowing it (not that I usually tell players what they can or can't take anyway).
> 
> Game room open!
> 
> Server: Better Games Public Server
> Room: T13K For More Than Glory
> Password: "emiricol" (without the quotes)
> 
> Game time starts at 6pm Pacific.




Hey, works for me.... But did he drop Druid or Monk?   Seems to me he dropped Druid.


----------



## evandariel

Monks can't be barbarians, so he dropped both.

A monk must be lawful, a barbarian chaotic. Doesn't mix.


----------



## Arkhandus

Correction: Monks need to be lawful.  Barbarians need to be simply non-lawful.  Druids need to be some neutral alignment.  Argus shifted alignment away from lawfulness and multiclassed into barbarian, losing the capacity to ever again progress as a monk, but retaining his existing monkish abilities.  He lost faith in his training at the Monastery of the Four Winds, and that included his druidic teachings.  He also lost faith in Talina....  He cannot progress further as a druid and has lost his druidic abilities, but may revoke the penalties later if he ever regains faith and receives _atonement_.  Not looking too likely in the foreseeable future, but then again, neither were these circumstances.


----------



## Emiricol

I caved under pressure of parental guilt-tripping and agreed to go to dinner at my folks' house (it being a 3-day weekend, I can't claim tiredness as an excuse).

*So, the game is cancelled for tonight.  Sorry guys *


----------



## Memnus

I've said this before, but just to remind everyone, I'm not available tonight.  Kirran has my character sheet again.  Sorry about this.

See you guys next week.


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys. I will be staying with my parents tonight. I can use their laptop, but there is no guarantee it will work. If it does not work, I might miss tonight's game. Just a heads up.


----------



## Emiricol

Memnus, Evandariel, you didn't miss anything.  I'm not sure what happened but I wasn't able to get on.  I reinstalled all components of OpenRPG, tried different servers, nothing worked.  I'll keep working on it this week and if necessary, reinstall windows on Saturday so we can get going.

 Sorry folks - with EN World down yesterday I couldn't tell anyone   Very frustrating for everyone involved, I am sure.


----------



## firehorse

Ah, the ever repeating Emiricol computer meltdown syndrome.  Maybe you should just purge Unix completely from your system.....

BTW, Enworld was back up Sunday morning.


----------



## Arkhandus

LOL, aye.  Get rid of vile Unix in exchange for evil Windows!  At least it might be more stable, maybe. :^)  In any case, Better Games was doing wierd stuff last night, and though I saw ya on there eventually Em, it didn't appear that you were seeing my chat.  I disconnected and tried reconnecting, but then it wouldn't work.  So it was at least partially the server's fault, although it _was_ working earlier, when me and the rest of the gang were waiting around. 

BTW, is there anything we can do in the Tavern forum?  I dunno what Evandariel was doing when he said Gadreman just disappeared, but I also dunno what we should do now since we have yet another week before the next session....


----------



## Emiricol

firehorse said:
			
		

> Ah, the ever repeating Emiricol computer meltdown syndrome. Maybe you should just purge Unix completely from your system.....
> 
> BTW, Enworld was back up Sunday morning.



 I got the "EN World is down" still when I went to bed Sunday night.  And I've been back on Windows for months now


----------



## firehorse

Rolf (crystorix) was getting that too, until he cleared his browser cache.

Anywho, seeya Sunday?



			
				Emiricol said:
			
		

> I got the "EN World is down" still when I went to bed Sunday night.  And I've been back on Windows for months now


----------



## evandariel

I too had difficulty logging on. The servers were all screwy, and the board was not working for me either. I don't think it was a personal problem, Em, because I could not even stay on better games public server for over 3 minutes, and only about 2 rooms would pop up. Oh well.


----------



## crystorix

firehorse said:
			
		

> Rolf (crystorix) was getting that too, until he cleared his browser cache.




Actually, I was using my link to the news page (I always just go there and click the hyperlink from there to the boards), and when I just put in www.enworld.org, it took me directly to the forums.


----------



## firehorse

Hey all...Rish has opened up a room on Better Games. Kirran, Fleck, Rolf and I are just waiting on a DM and the rest.  Same password as always.


----------



## evandariel

Sorry I missed the session all. I had to emergency move some stuff out of a friend's house where I was storing it. Repossession and all that jazz. Well, hopefully I'll see you all soon. Em, get in touch with me about a time you're available.


----------



## Rish

You didn't miss anything, Sly.

Bunch of us were around variously from 5.30 till about 7.30, no sign of Em. Everything ok over there in DMland?


----------



## evandariel

Where the hell is Em?


----------



## Emiricol

I have returned.  I was pretty ill for a while there.  I won't go into a lot of detail and pleading, but will say that I apologize for the missed sessions and the lack of communication.

 I will be on Sunday.  I hope enough players are still around to play, of course.

 Best,

 -Emiricol


----------



## Rish

Good to see you back! We've pretty much all been around in the intervening weeks, so folks will be around Sunday of course  Hope you're feeling better/start feeling better soon.


----------



## evandariel

I'm glad you are better. We were worried by the lack of communication   I assume it was serious since you weren't able to let us know.

We are all still here, plotting and making mischief 

And I'm on for sunday, of course.


----------



## firehorse

My apologies, but one of our pets passed away this morning and I will likely not be gaming tonight.  If I do make it, I will be late.


----------



## Emiricol

Sorry to hear that Valdir 

 Okay, room open for the 6pm Pacific game start time. 

 Server: Better Games Public Server
 Room: T13K - For More Than glory
 Password: 'Emiricol' (without the ' marks, and note the upper case E)


----------



## firehorse

Well, its done.  I need a distraction, but I can't get into the room.  OpenRPG is doing the funky password thing again.  It won't ask for a password and then won't let me in because I didn't type in a password.  Grrrrrr!


----------



## Emiricol

Room open.

  Server: OpenRPG DevII
  Room: The 13 Kingdoms - FMTG
  password: emiricol

 EDIT - Problems getting and staying connected.  I'll update shortly.


----------



## firehorse

Gadreman, Rolf and I can't get in with that password.


----------



## Emiricol

I don't have the room open.  THat's someone else's T13K room.  But I can't seem to stay connected longer than two or three minutes at a time right now.  I had no damn problem with my earlier game


----------



## firehorse

Gadreman will check back in 1/2 hour.


----------



## Emiricol

I'm talking to Arkhandus on his recruiting server now.  Disconnecting every 1-3 minutes.


----------



## Emiricol

Server: FMTG T13K server.  Not sure if I'll stay connected though...


----------



## Rish

Hey, guys. I may be a few minutes late tonight - I'll be coming from a problem session that's starting at 5p. I'll do my best to slip out early enough not to be late, and at worst it'll be 10-15 min. See everyone tonight!


----------



## Emiricol

No problem Rish!  Okay, room is open.

 Server: OpenRPG DevII
 Room: The 13 Kingdoms - FMTG
 password: "emiricol" (lower case e, and no quotes)


----------



## Emiricol

Sorry to end it right then, but it's 9pm my time, which is when I have to stop anyway, and my lag was making it impossible :/  We'll continue at Kirran's turn next week.


----------



## Rish

No worries. Sorry about that - I'm at least 5 minutes lagged on the server, if my lack of ping response is any judge. See you next week.


----------



## Rish

I've opened a room on DevII, with the usual information. I saw in another thread that E's been having connection problems, but we can hope.


----------



## Emiricol

I have connection again!  Not sure how long it will last - I didn't have time to post in this thread last time I had connection before it went offline again :/

 Apologies, guys.  Also - next weekend is Easter.  If anyone can't make it because of that, post here and we'll plan accordingly


----------



## Emiricol

No one said they couldn't make it and my connection has been stable all week    So.  Game time!

 Server: Better Games (thankfully it works again)
 room: The 13 Kingdoms - FMTG
 password: "emiricol" (all lower case, no quotation marks)

 See ya soon


----------



## Rish

Well, I meant to say it in campaign today, but someone precipitously disconnected 

I'll be out next week for a choir function. I'll make sure Memnus has my updated character node (he can return the three weeks worth of favor in which I NPC'ed him!).


----------



## Emiricol

Well, my connection came back on sometime last night.  That was... disappointing.  I apologize to my players :/  And thanks for the notice, Rish!  No problem.


----------



## firehorse

I might not be able to make it either.  Rolf can play Valdir if he likes.  Basically I'm going to purchase the quiver and spot Rolf on his item.  Also, I will spend the time, if there is any, modifying the crossbow we found for Rish's character (sorry, brain fart, forgot the name).


----------



## evandariel

I'm sorry guys for my absense.

Between the games that Em was not able to make, I was busy last sunday with getting ready for a trip to San Antonio to take my mother-in-law to the heart doctor. Very urgent. She's in good health though 

However, now I am moving. I have to be all moved out by the 30th, and I don't have my house keys yet. So I am going to be very busy doing that. I will not be able to attend this session and the next, most likely. I will let you know if that changes or if I will have to miss more. I am very sorry about this, as I have been looking forward to playing with you all for a while now.

If Em is willing or whomever, Gadreman can be NPC'd. Otherwise Em can handle my brief disappearance.

Have fun, guys.


----------



## Emiricol

We're going to go ahead and call off this session, I think.  If the remaining players want to get together and formulate a plan, that's great, but not mandatory 

 See you all next weekend, I hope


----------



## evandariel

I might be able to make this weekend's game, since the move has been postponed by about a week or so. However, I'll miss the game next week. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Emiricol

The last time you posted was one month from the post quoted.  I knew you were going to miss a session or two, but you said you'd let us know if you would be gone longer.  You were going to be gone because of your move, but now you say that hasn't happened yet.  

 Presumably you still had to be out by the 30th as you'd said earlier and just weren't able to stop by again until the post quoted below, between finding a place to be and your family responsibilities - does that about sum it up?

 The group left you in Marzen, since no one had heard from you.  We can reintegrate you into the group, but it'll take some separate sessions for you to do so.  Since we're about to come up to another timeline jump in a couple weeks, you'll have to decide what Gadreman would do if his friends  moved on and he couldn't find them for 6-9 months.

 Anyway, I'm happy to have you back in the group, once your situation steadies out and you decide how you are going to handle the issues above.  Just let us know.

 -Emiricol



			
				evandariel said:
			
		

> I'm sorry guys for my absense.
> 
> Between the games that Em was not able to make, I was busy last sunday with getting ready for a trip to San Antonio to take my mother-in-law to the heart doctor. Very urgent. She's in good health though
> 
> However, now I am moving. I have to be all moved out by the 30th, and I don't have my house keys yet. So I am going to be very busy doing that. I will not be able to attend this session and the next, most likely. I will let you know if that changes or if I will have to miss more. I am very sorry about this, as I have been looking forward to playing with you all for a while now.
> 
> If Em is willing or whomever, Gadreman can be NPC'd. Otherwise Em can handle my brief disappearance.
> 
> Have fun, guys.


----------



## evandariel

Well Em...

First of all, I have been around, trying to get into the games. And I've told players or left messages on the boards when I showed up and wasn't able to make it. I know there are two or three sessions since the last one I played that you were not able to show up, or showed up late enough that I'd already left. I've been around, and people have seen me.

I'm going to be here this sunday, and I'll be here until further notice, since the mortgage loan was delayed. I was supposed to be out by the 30th but did not find out that I wouldn't be able to until the 28th. I also was able to get my lease here extended until the middle of may, just in case the house deal still gets postponed.

The house has only been getting in the way recently. My mother's trip was the sunday before last. Before that, it was just a matter of bad connections and mishaps.

So yeah I'm still in the game. In fact last I heard Rolf or someone was NPCing me.

Let me know when you are available for these make up sessions, or if you just want me to write up a thing. Preferrably, let me know soon, so that I can continue playing on sunday. If that's a no go, let me know so that I am aware that I won't be able to play on sunday.

I'd say skip me up where they are, I come up with what I was doing, and we can worry about make up sessions later. But whatever you want to do. Let me know. Email or this.


----------



## Emiricol

Since you posted here instead of email, I'll reply here.

 First of all, I will not be told who is or isn't in my game.  The last session you showed up at *that I saw* was 3/14.  We've played since then on 03/21/04, 03/28/04, 04/11/04, and 04/18/04.  You also missed the one on the 25th (though I did also).

 Other people may or may not have seen you, but if they did they forgot when I had asked about you, and last you heard was wrong - no one NPCd you but at my request during the second session you were away.

 Irregardless, I am the DM and *I* didn't see you.  I don't know about the house or any of that - all I know is that the last March post I saw of yours said you would miss the next couple of weeks due to the house, and a quick check of posts you made since then do show you were around the forums (as you said) but none of that translated into showing up on Sundays or posting that you'd be missing the four sessions prior to the last one.

 So, at this point you are out.  The group is far away and didn't leave a forwarding address.  I'm not obligated to keep you, nor to accomodate bringing you back in.  I had said I was willing to, but I didn't expect this aggrivation in reply.

 Am I still willing to?  Yeah.  But my time is scarce, and running side sessions isn't a priority for me anymore.  If you want to write up a detailed story on where you were, what happened, how you found out where the party would be headed, and how you got there, it needs to cover Summer, Autumn and Winter of 65, and end in early spring of 66.  I believe the party will be in Mittendein, but that isn't firmly settled yet. You'd be able to join in 2-3 weeks from now.  And if you don't want to do all that, I'm ok with that also.


----------



## evandariel

Hey Em,

You took my post totally the wrong way. By saying I was still in the game, I in no way meant to insinuate that I was in regardless of your opinions. I simply meant that I was still committed to playing with you all (regardless of whether or not that was to continue). I may have not been clear, and I'm sorry for that.

I am also sorry if my tone came off aggressive or something similar to that. I was just explaining my circumstances. I was not blaming you for anything or making excuses. I had been trying to make the last few games, but yes I did not make them and no I did not leave proper messages in the forums. I'm sorry for all that.

Either way, I was not trying to dictate what would happen, or what you were obligated to do, or whether you were obligated to keep me in the game. Like I said, I must have misworded it to where you thought I was being an . Sorry.

So, if you are not willing to allow me back in, I understand, but I just wanted to state for the record that that last post was not meant to be an attack and that I am sorry it came across as such. Just let me know if you'd like me to drop out. If you want me to play, but not for the next few weeks, that's fine also. Whatever. It IS your game, and I'm not trying to be pushy. Personally I feel like you've been agitated with me since the post before this, and that you'd rather I not show up. I don't know what I did to cause this, maybe my lack of and mis- communication, but hey, whatever happened, I apologize.

I really enjoyed playing with you guys for the time I did, and I'm sorry it had to come to an end.


----------



## Emiricol

Well, it is very easy to be misunderstood in text communications.  I'm happy to hear that I simply took your post the wrong way.  You are of course welcome in the group if you are still interested.  I'll just need that write-up I mentioned.  We can reintroduce you next Sunday or the one after, probably, depending on what the party does.


----------



## evandariel

I'm more than interested in staying with the group. I'll get the write up done and to you sometime but I need a little info first. Where were we headed? I know we had left Dumeldien or something to that effect, but I don't know the city we were headed to with the girl. Also, I have only received experience from you once back in february (or something like that) and I was wondering if you had compiled the xp for me or not.

I'll try to get the write-up to you probably monday or so. anyway, I'll talk to you later, and have a fun game tomorrow you all..


----------



## Emiricol

Room open.

 Server: Better Games Public Server
 Room: The 13 Kingdoms - FMTG
 password: emiricol


----------



## Emiricol

evandariel said:
			
		

> I'm more than interested in staying with the group. I'll get the write up done and to you sometime but I need a little info first. Where were we headed? I know we had left Dumeldien or something to that effect, but I don't know the city we were headed to with the girl. Also, I have only received experience from you once back in february (or something like that) and I was wondering if you had compiled the xp for me or not.
> 
> I'll try to get the write-up to you probably monday or so. anyway, I'll talk to you later, and have a fun game tomorrow you all..



 Quick change. We had you escort a woman called Lady Mardana from Solinburg to Marzen. You can meet up with the rest of the party in Marzen


----------



## evandariel

lol ok. I'll get you the write up sometime soon.


----------



## firehorse

I'm going out of town today, so I might not be able to make the game.  If it isn't too late when I get back I'll be there, but feel free to NPC.


----------



## Emiricol

Um... I just was *reminded* gently that today is Mother's Day here.  So... I am not going to be able to make the game.  You realize of course this means I forgot... I am so dead...


----------



## evandariel

I sent you an email not too long ago about my internet going down. Well I got a call from the regional manager and I had to 'speak' sternly to him, and he agreed to put forth the effort and get it fixed. So for all I know I'll be having internet connection.

Oh but I didn't forget mother's day! Good luck with that, Em.


----------



## evandariel

Hey Em. I can't seem to send you the write-up I did. And I wanted to tell you about this weekend. Do you remember me saying that my cable and internet would be ok? Well it wasn't. They didn't connect it in the new house either, not until yesterday. My phones are still not working and they are trying to fix that today. But I wanted to let you know that yes I have the internet and yes I will be making the game on Sunday. I am going to post my write up here, I hope you don't mind, but I can't seem to send it to you and this is as easy as anything.

Here it goes:

Gadreman spent much of his time in the wilds, both alongside comrades and alone. He had since been reunited with his allies, though it was not as long-lived as he would have hoped. The goblinoids of Ulruz hunted him, even now, through the rugged lands of Mittendien, hoping to bring him home again, and under his old master's rule.

During his meeting with the other adventurers in Dumeldien, after several months of separation, they had managed to secure a quest and the promise of a reward from one pompous courtesan. The mission was to remove a certain difficult person from the courts of the city, and away from places where she, as it turned out, was liable to influence the affairs of a lord.

Things went well with Gadreman riding behind, an added suprise for those unfortunate enough to bear down upon the group and their prize. After the first encounter, though, Gadreman lost sight of his friends. The small glade they were forced to pass through interfered with his vision, and he spent much time traversing in odd circles. It was not until he came upon an upside-down tree that he realized, to his horror, the error of his ways. Gadreman strained to hear, shutting his eyes, and soon the sounds of the forest died out, and were replaced with laughter, the crackling of a recently-made campfire, and a stench that had been hidden from his senses until now. Gadreman came to realize very quickly the bait that he had taken; an illusion of a glade on a plain that spanned miles. It also dawned, with a terrifying anger, that his captives were none other than hobgoblins.

They took him for nothing more than a bumbling fool, still trapped in an illusion, and thus it was made possible that Gadreman could escape this fate worse than death. Late into the night, eyes still closed, Gadreman waited. The hobgoblins fell asleep slowly at first, until the ale in their systems took control and caused them to fall in great numbers. Three were left, disciplined soldiers taking their turns on guard over the hulking prisoner. No hobgoblin in the legions were slow enough to slack on their duties, for they all knew the punishment. Gadreman opened an eye, the illusion now departed, and located his supplies. Stupidly, he thought, they had placed his gear (and his weapons) too close to him. Blood boiled, and eyes once golden turned red and dry. Enough was enough. The snap of leather was the first and last warning the guardsmen were permitted as Gadreman bulged against his bindings, causing them to fray and snap within seconds. A quick roll and thrust brought his sword to bear, though it was still sheathed in leather. This did not seem to hinder the giant as the sword rained down repeatedly on his suprised foes. Alarm bells rang, one hobgoblin escaped into darkness.

It took only the briefest moment to realize what was happening for some of the hobgoblins, while others were kicked in the sides by companions. As Gadreman took all of this in, he swooped up his pack and belongings, and found himself face to face with over a dozen hobgoblins, perhaps double that, as some were still rising and others still sleeping. The sheath flicked off the sword with a small movement, and the hulking brute of a mercenary, former slave, went to work. The first two came down with one swift blow of the sword, and a third was trampled. A javelin caught Gadreman in the shoulder, and another stroke of the sword cleared a way of escape. Gadreman was able to make it to the outskirts of the camp with only one other wound, a minor cut on the calf. The horses were tied nearby, and Gadreman sniffed at the air and beckoned with one hand, whistling low. A black shadow came riding up to Gadreman, apparent in all it's beauty to be a war-steed. He nodded to the animal, who allowed him to climb upon his back. Within seconds the two were far gone from the camp, though the hobgoblins pursued. A wild laugh rang out into the night, and Gadreman gathered too much distance for the hobgoblins to continue their hunt tonight. Feeling a bit more safe, Gadreman absorbed his surroundings, and navigated himself as best he could away from the nearby foes, and towards what he hoped would be a city of some sort.

Gadreman made it to a village, but it wasn't until two weeks since his sudden departure from the hobgoblins. It had now been almost a month since he had last seen his companions, the gnome, the prissy elf, the human tree priest, and the halfling. Oh and the rather annoying monk who almost lost his life at the end of Gadreman's blade. Where they were was a mystery to him, but he was not without resources. Town to town the great human travelled, shying away from his normal form while in the more settled regions. The hat of disguises was a blessing Gadreman had not really come to understand until now, and he found his passage the next few months relatively uneventful, even taking the odd caravan or ship guard job for the income to support himself. Soon, Gadreman vouched, he would find his 'friends', as he lothed to call them, or anyone for that matter, and this situation would be rectified. Soon.


----------



## Memnus

For those that missed it (not many), Emiricol is out of commision and presumably doped up on painkillers, so I will be taking the DM Hat of Power (TM) this weekend.  Same time as usual, assume same channel as usual unless I post here otherwise.

That said, I have to pick up a friend at the airport earlier that day.  It shouldn't be a problem, but if the flight is two hours or more late, I'll have to cancel the session. (You laugh, but last time I had to pick someone up at DIA, the flight was not two hours late, but four.) So again, check here before logging in.


----------



## Emiricol

Thanks Memnus.  I'm only just starting to come out of the fog  I think I'll be goood for next weekend, depending on what the doc says about meds.


----------



## Memnus

Room open.

Server: OpenRPG Dev II (BG had a horrible ping)
Room: For More Than Glory
Password: emiricol


----------



## Memnus

Emiricol - Recap and pertinent information posted to the AREA forum.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry guys, I won't be able to make the game tonight.  Feel free to NPC...


----------



## Leena

*Aros won't be able to make it*

Hey guys - I'm at Leena's lol

Aros won't be able to make game tonight either (if there even is one)
hopefully we're back to kicken butt next week

later


----------



## evandariel

I WILL be able to make it... I hope someone is able to play. However I have one last load of furniture to help my close friend move since he only has 72 hours to get out before he's evicted, so I might be about 20-30 minutes late, 45 minutes at the most, if not less than that.


----------



## Memnus

Similarly, Rish and I can't make it. We've been hijacked by a new kitten that needs something more exciting than computer cables to chew upon.  Looks like no game this weekend, after all.

Oh, and there's no internet at my apartment, anyway.  Going to fix that this week. Promise.


----------



## Emiricol

Will there be a game this Sunday?  I am feeling well enough to sit in, and would like to get caught up that way   Whoever has been DMing, email me please at emiricol AT emiricol DOT com so we can work out how to get me back to DMing, or whatever else we want to work out.


----------



## evandariel

Hey em, good to hear from you. Hopefully we are playing but I dunno what the plans are. Memnus has been DMing for you, though.


----------



## Memnus

Email sent; If your spam filter is as strict as mine, look for an email from byoung AT hmc DOT edu, or maybe byoung AT cs DOT hmc DOT edu, or some variation thereupon.


----------



## evandariel

Game on for tonight?


----------



## Rish

evandariel said:
			
		

> Game on for tonight?




Yes indeedy.

Room open:
Server: Better Games
Room: T13K: FMTG (don't confuse with Kinrisar Camp on the same server  )
Password: 'emiricol'


----------



## evandariel

I got booted and I can't get back in... server doesn't like me.


----------



## Arkhandus

Darnit, stop using the better games public server!!! It's too freaking crowded most nights!!! I can't even fully connect to it now.  It's absurd.  People keep starting new games on that server rather than using a personal server or at least a less crowded server......


----------



## Memnus

It had an OK ping when I opened the room 

Moved to Dev II. Same room info.


----------



## Memnus

Orr.... Aros and Gadreman can't stay connected to Dev II. Trying Daerma; look there.

*EDIT:* *facepalm* Forget that. There is now a big shiny server labeled "T13K FMTG ONLY". It is your friend.

We hope.


----------



## evandariel

FMTG server I opened, not daerma.


----------



## T'ahl

*gadreman made his own server FMTG!*

look for new server and room FMTG


----------



## Memnus

*June 6 session-end recap*

As Gadreman burst through the door and sprung the trap, Helmhold felt a massive heat on his chest and fainted.  Gadreman proceeded to assault the fallen Mittendiener, dealing a massive wound, then turned on Argus who was trying to stop him.  The group tried various ways of getting the battle-rager to desist, and Fleck finally planted the suggestion that there were hobgoblins hiding in the forest that needed to be found.  With Gadreman out of the way, Kirran healed Helmhold back to consciousness.

Every character except Gadreman is now sixth-level.  For those who have not added that level yet, let me know what you add a level of so I can keep E's sheet updated.


----------



## Emiricol

Sorry I had to take off.   Guess I'm not as better as I thought.  Started getting all dizzy after a couple hours, and just couldn't hack it anymore.  Maybe I can make it all the way through next weekend.


----------



## evandariel

Speaking of 6th level.... Em, by any chance could you get together the xp for gadreman that you hadn't been able to get to? I've only received XP once, and that was a while ago.


----------



## Rish

Hey folks - just wanted to let people know ahead of time that chances I'll make it *next* Sunday (the 20th) are slim. If I get in on time and onto the university network, I'll be there, but honestly after a 14hr drive to my new research appointment, it's unlikely.

See y'all tonight.


----------



## Rish

Ok! Tonight, we try a different server.

Room open:
Server: Dev III
Room: T13K FMTG
Pass: 'emiricol'

I'll be watching this board for the next hour, hour and a half. If you're having trouble with the server, reply here or ICQ me and we'll see about something else.


----------



## Memnus

Sly, Gadreman's current xp total is 13425.


----------



## Memnus

We got a problem.

Rish's laptop crashed and won't reboot. Not sure if we'll be able to get it going again.

I'm going to go try running it on my work computer. With luck, we'll be back in half an hour... if not, I don't know.

Sorry, guys.


----------



## Memnus

Massive pile of lag and crashing. I've no idea if I'm still connected. Anybody still there?


----------



## Memnus

The private room isn't showing up as such for Kirran and me, and so we can't enter passwords. Not letting us in.


----------



## Emiricol

Thankfully that got resolved!

    Levels as of tonight:




Fleck, Wiz 6
Valdir, Fighter 2 / Ranger 2 / Seledyne 2
Rolf, Ranger 3 / Druid 3
Argus, Druid 1 / Monk 3 / Barbarian 1 / Fighter 1
Kirran, Cleric 6
Gadreman, Barbarian 1 / Fighter 3 / Ranger 1
Aros, Rogue 1 / Bard 5
Meier, Rogue 6


----------



## evandariel

Memnus told me I only had mid 13000 for my xp, which means I'm still fifth level, Em. I figured if Aros was 6th level, being new and all, I would be too, but I'm not. Sucks but oh well. Still alive eh? heh.


----------



## crystorix

My 6th is ranger.  I sent you a sheet-node last week, did you not receive it?


----------



## Emiricol

evandariel said:
			
		

> Memnus told me I only had mid 13000 for my xp, which means I'm still fifth level, Em. I figured if Aros was 6th level, being new and all, I would be too, but I'm not. Sucks but oh well. Still alive eh? heh.



 Oops, Memnus has it right.  I plugged the wrong numbers into my spreadsheet.  I'm sure you are wondering about the lower XP - it's just a matter of sessions you missed, before my accident.  I mean, you missed basically a couple months of play, so that hurt your XP.  I estimate you'll level in three more sessions (two if one is more challenging than usual).

 Meier and Aros joined at the average level of the party, rounded to the nearest whole number (6).


----------



## Arkhandus

As I noted earlier in our downtime posts, Argus was training for a level of Fighter as his 6th, so that's what he's gained.  Still need to hear what XP Argus should have from the last few sessions though, as he didn't have quite enough before the downtime to level, not until recently.


----------



## evandariel

It's cool about the xp, I've got no problem with it.

I was just wondering memnus, think you'll be available any time soon?


----------



## Memnus

I've finally got DSL at my apartment.  Will you be free, say, tomorrow (Thursday) night?  Let's tenatively say 8 pacific (2 0hours after standard game time). That work?


----------



## evandariel

I know this is kind of a late reply, but yes I would be able to make it. Are you still available?


----------



## evandariel

Hey memnus, I haven't heard from you. I'll check back around 6 or 8, which is 4 and 6 your time, respectively.


----------



## Rish

He's at work, Sly. Should be back in about an hour, I'm sure he'll hit the boards then.


----------



## Memnus

Yep, still on for tonight.

For everyone's reference: I work 9-5, but check my email from there. If you need to get hold of me quickly, try byoung AT hmc DOT edu.


----------



## Memnus

Loitering on BG server for now.  Drop by there; we can either take our chances staying or start up a new one.


----------



## Memnus

I've now been waiting nearly 50 minutes; since there is company over, I am leaving for the night.  If you're free during the day on Sunday, or some time next week, email me.


----------



## evandariel

Memnus, if you can get this, email me at evandariel@hotmail.com. I do not have your email address and have not been able to post to the boards. I am trying the library computers. I am available tonight and tomorrow any time before game time (of course), except before 10am your time for church. let me know if you can game anytime then. I have received your posts but have not been able to post. Anyway I have to go now, my time is up on the internet here. Give me an email if you can make it or not, so that I'll have your email. Until then I will continue to try and post from home.


----------



## firehorse

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Thankfully that got resolved!
> 
> Levels as of tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Fleck, Wiz 6
> Valdir, Fighter 2 / Ranger 2 / Sledayne 1 (What is your 6th?)
> Rolf, Ranger 3 / Druid 3
> Argus, Druid 1 / Monk 3 / Barbarian 1 / Fighter 1
> Kirran, Cleric 6
> Gadreman, Barbarian 1 / Fighter 3 / Ranger 1
> Aros, Rogue 1 / Bard 5
> Meier, Rogue 6




My sixth is Seledyne level 2


----------



## Emiricol

Thanks 

 Anyway, this is Father's Day, so I've got to do the family dinner thing. I'll try to stop in, though.  Memnus has Meier's sheet.


----------



## Memnus

I guess I do, don't I... on the laptop that died. Now I'm not sure how to get it off.

It's early yet, but the server is open, courtesy of Sly, who'll be introducing a new character that's far less likely to slaughter the party.


----------



## Rish

Hey folks. Made it to my research job ok, but I've not got real internet just yet (just this crippled public beast with not even Java to its name). So as I posted a week or so ago, I won't be making it tonight. Memnus has my sheet, the poor man.


----------



## Memnus

Quick recap, in bullet form:

-scouring the torture room, the group found a cold iron dagger

-They fought and vanquished a gelatious cube in the hall, picking up 400 gp and a cold iron longsword.

-They tried to open a heavy metal door, setting off a powerful lightning trap three times before giving up.

-They confronted the succubus at the heart of the complex.  The battle was joined quickly, Valdir opening up with an arrow.  The succubus cast a spell on Aros, promising him great power for joining her, then revealed her true form to attack Argus.  Finally, flanked by Argus and Rolf, she took to the air.  Fleck cast Fly on Rolf to follow her, and finally he managed to slay her with the cold iron longsword.  For a moment, Aros thought himself the heir to her power and tried to attack the party, but came to his senses.  Kirran discovered a key on the corpse.

-They took the key back to the trapped door, and opened it easily, discovering the figure locked up inside. Here is where the tavern thread rejoins the action.


----------



## Memnus

Ping - Sly, how are you feeling? Will you be available to at least host a server tonight?  I just tried logging onto better games, and it was giving me pings of between ten and fifteen seconds.  If not, has anybody else been able to host a stable server in the past?

Edit: Dev II has a ping of .5 sec or so at the moment. I am loitering there until I hear otherwise.  Of course, I'm also obsessively checking this board...


----------



## evandariel

I'll be hosting the server unless I give other notice or am told otherwise, Memnus


----------



## Memnus

A heads-up for people. It may not even become an issue.

Verizon has apparently forgotten that I ordered DSL at my apartment, and after working for two weeks, it died.  I have to wait for them to remove the signal from my line, then order it again. With luck, I can be online by the 11th; if not, I'll once again be gaming from work.


----------



## evandariel

So are we going to be gaming this weekend?


----------



## Rish

Too many people out for the 4th, I think.


----------



## T'ahl

*I'd be up for it LOL*

I think everyone is celebrating this weekend (damn american's and there pride lol) but if for some strange reason they're not?? I'm up for it on the 4th!

We could re-enact the Alamo - then i'ts festive AND patriotic???  Or everyone could fight with hatchets only (The patriot lol) or we could put our troop up against a small army wearing red coats??? or aliens in big ships with a countdown song that only Aros can hear (independance day the movie)??

well it was just a thought 

but if I don't see ya - happy Indepenance day and all!

Carman (Aros)


----------



## Arkhandus

LOL, aye, us Americans and our blasted pride. {8^D

I'm up for playing on the 4th, I think, as my family doesn't do anything special for that now that we live in Arizona (we used to go to the Cherry Festival for fireworks and stuff back when we lived in Traverse City, Michigan).  We still eat a special dinner, but there's no telling what time exactly we'll eat.

Independance Day was an awesome movie, so don't mock it. 

Happy Independance Day and all that, to the other Americans.


----------



## Emiricol

I have a family, and my parents are coming over for a 4th of July barbeque too. Sorry I can't make it :/


----------



## Memnus

I wish I could. Unfortunately, I have a family that I cannot escape, and a weak spot for pyrotechnics.


----------



## evandariel

well I would have been able to make it, but since I just noticed that both DMs aren't able to, it's a moot point 

too bad there's nothing else for us sorry sops to do.


----------



## T'ahl

*Hey Ev*

I was looking for a little fun Sunday night too LOL.  How about you host a server and any and all who want to have an "arena" type match can show up.  Just make it with any character you have rolled up right now or can roll on the spot - we'lll match levels as best we can - nobody actually dies - i'ts a one shot that doesn't affect your real character - and see what happens??

Don't really need to GM - we'll just arrange who fights whom when - let the dice decide if we're not sure - and hack and slash until all but one are left alive LOL.

I'd like to see if my dextrous Bard can actually stand up against a warrior for a bit (though I'm sure he'd lose in the end)

If your up for that - post it in the questing for adventure section - and we'll see who show's??  ( know at least one or two others who probably would)

later

Carman


----------



## evandariel

Hey if you wanna try and fight a warrior I could fight you with Gadreman.


----------



## T'ahl

***** Heads up All ******

Hey guys - I was thinking as of late that the FMTG party is getting a bit big for the DM to manage.  I know there was a bit of confusion in the beginning when I was brought on - and Evandrial was AFK - but back - and then Em has created a rogue character to help in your soft spots.  ((and who deserves to play more than EMiricol lol)).

I figured since I was really the last man on - I should be the first to bow out and allow FMTG to run a bit more streamlined (and a better split of treasure LOL).

Northman and his group have been kind enough to offer me a slot in their campaign - by fluke really - two of there's just left - one was replaced - and then me to round it back out to five.  Northman seems like a good DM and the group can "kick it" when they need to as well - it's a good campaign to be part of!  I also have a schedual - change at work that makes a weeknight game feasible now - soooooo.......

My thoughts were to bow gracefully out of FMTG for now - thank you all for giving me the chance to play - I hope no one takes offence to my leaving - I just think I'm overburdening the group a bit and this will make for faster gaming for all of ya.  ((I also have a one shot that keeps going with Emiricol on Sunday's - so I've got a good full game plate still *smiles*))

Best of luck to you all - and again - thanks for the chance to game.


----------



## Emiricol

No problem T'ahl.  Thanks for letting us know.  Keep your PC - you can use him in other campaigns someday   See ya Sunday in the one-shots


----------



## Memnus

So, Verizon doesn't suck as much as they might. I am back online, and we are ON for this sunday. See you there.


----------



## evandariel

Have fun Aros.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry to see you go Aros.  Looks like I'll have to represent elves all alone then, great example that I am.  

Good luck to you and good gaming.

(Northman is a good DM too btw)


----------



## Memnus

Loitering on Dev III until our server starts up.


----------



## evandariel

server's up.


----------



## Memnus

*July 11 recap: Travel*

The party, minus Aros, left Marzen headed south.  On the road to Solinburg, they ran across two smashed wagons and one dead wyvern.  While the rest of the group checked out the wreckage, Valdir scouted the perimeter, and was promptly ambushed for his inattention by the second wyvern.  He took a bite, a claw, and a sting before escaping, and Rolf captured the wyvern with an entangle.  The thing was eventually shot to death, and the thing's poison threatened to overcome Valdir, but with Kirran's aid, he fought it off.  The next day, under restoring spells from Kirran and Rolf, he was good as new.

The rest of the trip was uneventful, to Solinburg, then Dumeldein, then finally Ettledein.  Just outside Ettledein, they passed a mysterious caravn with no visible drivers, and received an advertisement for the Follyrout Carnival this summer in Dumeldein.

When we left off, the group was discussing finding mounts for the small ones and leaving the cart behind for the trip into the forest.

Valdir reached level 7.


----------



## Emiricol

Sorry about that folks. My hard drive had a massive failure. Perhaps it was divine intervention, but I got off my lazy butt on Saturday and backed up most of my files - rather nice timing... So now I got my backup (an old 7gig drive) installed for the time being.

   I do apologize...


----------



## firehorse

Level 7, huh?  Yeehah.

Guess damn near dying does have some perks.

By the way, I will probably wait until I can be in a controlled environment before I extract what wyvern poison I can from the tails.  It might be helpful if Fleck and Kirran were around to help in case of mishaps......


----------



## Memnus

Keep in mind that if you don't do it pretty soon, the tails are going to be less and less attractive to keep around.  Fleck will let you use any of the alchemy gear he's carrying around, though - perhaps when you reached Solinburg would have been the best time.


----------



## Rish

And Kirran of course is willing to be on hand, and reasonably conversant with alchemy gear himself (if a bit rusty). Assume appropriate snarking about near-death experiences.


----------



## Rish

Hey all - I'm hanging out on Dev II and Memnus is server-hopping looking for other folks until the server starts up.


----------



## Emiricol

Who is going to host the server?


----------



## Memnus

Sly has made himself the one to host it every week... but that doesn't help if he's not on time every week.... *taps watch* Preferably early.


----------



## crystorix

Val, if you are trying to find us, we are in Dev II


----------



## Memnus

Anybody who's on and just waiting for the server, go ahead and log onto Dev II.  If we get 5, we'll start.


----------



## Rish

Ok, well, we've started up a room on Dev II. Anyone who shows up can join us there.


----------



## Rish

Anyone else suffering crippling lag? Maybe a server switch is called for.


----------



## Memnus

Starting a new server no good. I'm on BG now.


----------



## evandariel

Hey everyone, sorry about my sudden absense. I've started working graveyard and it's taking me a while to get adjusted. Sunday nights I still have off, but I managed to pass out and not wake up until 1 or 2am. Sorry about that.
Hey, for future reference, I will try to show up and start the server by 7:45. If I don't have it up by then, assume I'm not able to make it for some reason.

Sorry again guys. I will be here this Sunday. Take care.


----------



## Memnus

Poking around the network setup in my apartment, I may have a server of my own running.  However, I have no way to determine whether it works from outside the local network.  So, by gametime,
1) if someone from outside has successfully logged into the server,
2) if the server has not crashed in five hours,
we will have a server.

The server name is "Memnus test server on Random".  If someone could drop in and let me know if it works, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Memnus

Server's indeed still going. Game will be there, and I'll host the game every week for the forseeable future.


----------



## Memnus

FMTG server is up for the night.


----------



## Memnus

Memnus said:
			
		

> FMTG server is up for the night.




Up for the night already. I may or may not be around until then.


----------



## Emiricol

Sorry I missed out yesterday.  My internet connection is spotty at best   I hope everyone's ok, for you east coasters...


----------



## Rish

You actually didn't miss out. Memnus wasn't feeling well, and no one really wanted to DM blind, so we cancelled. Just couldn't get to the boards to post because they were down.


----------



## Arkhandus

However, for future reference, I'm going to have a few Arena matches prepared for anyone who wants to play during sessions where the DM/DMs aren't available or don't have anything ready yet.  For now, that's all I can do DM-wise, I don't have anything really sufficient to run FMTG when Emiricol or Memnus is absent or frazzled.

So, update your gladiator PCs to 3.5 if you like, or make new gladiator PCs if you don't have any yet, folks.  If you're interested, anyway.


----------



## Emiricol

Sweet!


----------



## evandariel

Right on! I'll get either one of my old ones back on or maybe just make another one. Haven't decided, but excited all the same!

What level are we? just because my memory does not serve me.


----------



## Arkhandus

Gladiator PCs started at 3rd-level or the equivalent ECL.  I believe Jorgund and Ungh are both 3rd-level at this point, plus their half-ogre ECL of +1, so ECL 4 currently.  Tralin is also 3rd-level I think, but not sure.  New gladiator PCs being made should probably start at ECL 3 like before.


----------



## Emiricol

Ya, Tralin is 3rd level and waiting to do some damage


----------



## Memnus

Sorry 'bout being out of it.  Take my word for it, if I'd tried, things would have gone downhill quickly.

Keep in mind, this is even before classes start, and I'm already having mental health days.  Classes start on the 31st, and I'm not entirely sure how reliable I can be to DM after that.

But that said, I'll be back and prepared for this Sunday.  Right now I'm headed over to the tavern thread to post a catch-up prompt.


----------



## Emiricol

Good timing then.  So, anyone else want to take a whack at DMing for an adventure?


----------



## Memnus

Server is up, decoy window is open, and mouse has been disabled.

(Can't trust those crafty cats.)


----------



## evandariel

Sorry about missing the game all. OpenRPG kept booting me off as soon as the splash screen went away, and this is the first time the message boards have worked for me in about a week. I hope all went well. I'll stay in touch (assuming I can log into the place), and check on the arena thing and our DM situation, and if all goes well with orpg, see you all next sunday.


----------



## Memnus

Server is up.


----------



## Rish

Argh. True to form, the beginning of the semester has resulted in some scheduling bizarrities that will need tweaking on my part. I won't be able to make the entire game tomorrow (only about half)... I'll need to be having a chat with my Ethics discussion group about maybe moving the time to over dinner or something.


----------



## Emiricol

Family obligations may come up - I give it about a 50/50 chance I'll be able to make it :/  I believe Saeris has Meier's sheet though.  Just use him like the sneaky, morals-challenged (but trying to improve!) individual he is.


----------



## Arkhandus

Right now, some relatives are visiting and I will probably have to miss all or most of today's session.  No one in my family really plans anything out in advance, so whenever they decide to go somewhere or do something, it's usually decided immediately beforehand.


----------



## Rish

Hmm. Well, the server's up, for those who'll be able to make it.


----------



## evandariel

Hey, sorry I disappeared after the bear thing. I wasn't upset, it was a nice way to go, but my son needed me and since I had died I went to spend time with him. However, I wouldn't mind bringing Gadreman back. He is a good fighter that would compliment the group as it is. Although, last time I played him I almost got kicked out of the group for roleplaying him in a rage. He is going for frenzied berserker, so if anyone has any complaints and doesn't want me to bring him back (which is my first choice), let me know. Otherwise I just need to find out if there's going to be a problem with me taking the frenzied berserker class.


----------



## Emiricol

If it involves the PC attacking other PCs, that's always a problem.  I'm not sure the details of the class though.  Wish I'd been there   I think Gadreman and Meier had an interesting dynamic going on.


----------



## evandariel

Oh, well not that it matters now to him, but back then you were a hostile, and he was raging, so he attacked you. Plus, at the time I did not even know you were a PC, thought it was an NPC.

But the frenzied berserker is like a barbarian, and you must be able to rage to take it, but it allows for frenzies, which is kind of like Minsc on Baldur's Gate. He will attack party members if he frenzies with no enemies around, since he's in a beserk state beyond raging, but he does have the ability to save versus will and end the frenzy prematurely.

It's not a real problem except that he just has to be left a good distance after his rage, and the group might have to come up with a means of restraining him (which he wouldn't mind so long as it was only used to protect the group).

I miss playing him. Anyway let me know.

P.S. The two classes I was going to have him start are Occult Slayer and Frenzied berserker. Both are in the complete warrior.


----------



## Arkhandus

Somehow I doubt Frenzied Berserker was really revised at all in Complete Warrior, from its original incarnation within the pages of Masters of the Wild.  Frenzied Berserkers, about halfway through the prestige class, become basically immune to damage, vulnerable only to automatic Death or disintegration effects.  Considering their high Fortitude save, it's unlikely even Finger of Death, Disintegrate, or Power Word: Kill would even affect a Frenzied Berserker anyway.  Basically, the Frenzied Berserker gains the capacity to survive any amount of damage, as long as he gets healed at some point before his Frenzy ends.  He could be at negative ten billion hit points and still fight on, until his Frenzy ends and he finally stops ignoring the damage dealt to him.  Only thing in 3.5 that makes it less broken is that the Heal spell now has a limit on how many hit points it restores with each casting, so at least in 3.5 there's a slim possibility of a Frenzied Berserker actually dying at some point when their best friend the Cleric doesn't have enough Heal spells available to wipe out all the hundreds upon hundreds of negative hit points the FB suffered while, y'know, single-handedly slaughtering an ancient red dragon when the FB was only around their 12th character level or so.


Okay, so I exaggerate a bit, but not really that much.  The Frenzied Berserker may as well be called the Invincible And Unstoppable Immortal Warrior.  I suppose you could task Evandariel with making a revised T13K-specific version of the Frenzied Berserker that, y'know, lacks the Deathless Frenzy ability.  Then it might be more or less balanced.


----------



## Emiricol

I didn't mean when they met.  I meant ongoing, more as a concern about the PrC than anything else (as that is what you were asking about).  Also note that PrCs are not valid in T13K unless they are in the book, and I don't believe Frenzied Berserkers are in the setting guide or house rules forum.  There's no generic PrCs in T13K, though players can work with DMs to submit writeups of PrCs.


----------



## evandariel

I know that there's no 'official' frenzied berserker class. That is why I asked about it.

Anyway, The frenzied berserker has crappy will saves and he is not immune to spells. He is temporarily unable to die from direct damage, but that only lasts a couple of rounds and can still be affected by all manner of spells from curses to fireballs and such. Not to mention other ways to combat a creature without dealing direct damage.

His frenzy, aside from the power attack feature, is basically his only ability, which gets increases in effectiveness as he levels.

Either way, whether the deathless frenzy is changed or removed completely, that is what I would like to work into the campaign as my Prestige Class.

I don't see anything horrible about doing so.

Besides, there is only one prclass for a barbarian in the setting guide, and that's the dwarven battlerager. All other fighterish classes are non-chaotic, with the exception of the mounted one.

So I looked for a barbarian prestige class that sounded neat and am trying to get it into the campaign.

It's not any more cheezy than the mystic theurge, which everyone seems to want to accept. heh.


----------



## Emiricol

I'd post up just new flavor text for the PrC (and possibly a new name).  It should be T13K specific, and ideally tie into one of the organizations that already exists but not necessarily so.

 The CMs would talk about it and in about a week it'd be approved or denied (possibly less than a week).

 That way you are contributing to the development of the canon setting, which is nice.


----------



## evandariel

Aye, gotcha. I'll look into it tomorrow, and post it up there.


----------



## Memnus

Server up, all that jazz.

I may be forced to give up this session early. These couple weeks are already becoming hellishly busy, and there doesn't seem to be a decent end to it in sight.


----------



## firehorse

Just an idea - possibly it could a human version of the Dwarven Battlerager.....


----------



## Memnus

I'm afraid I'll be unable to run a session tonight.  Things have suddenly and unexpectedly come up, and need to be dealt with. My apologies.


----------



## evandariel

no problem, hope everything's ok.


----------



## Emiricol

Good lord. My power went out at 2pm Pacific, and just now came back on.  Here I was all worried, and the game didn't even happen :/

Anyway, I hope things are ok with you, Memnus.


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, same here, hope things're okay Memnus.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well folks, if Memnus is still busy with personal stuff this week, I'll open an FMTG server and run an Arena match or two on it.


----------



## Memnus

In the spirit of procrastinating on homework, I will be ready and able to run a session tonight


----------



## Rish

Server's booted early today 'cause I've got to be out of the house from 4 to 5-n-a-bit. Please don't crash it whiles I'm gone


----------



## evandariel

Sorry I did not show yesterday. I was out of town until late Sunday night. My grandmother is having pacemaker problems and I hadn't seen her since christmas of '02. I wanted to make sure I got to visit her in case things don't go too well.


----------



## firehorse

Hey all, I've got a major commitment today and I will likely be late.  If I don't show, feel free to NPC.


----------



## Rish

Hey folks, I've got two shows this weekend and my call's at 5.30 pacific, so I won't make game this Sunday. Memnus, poor sod, has my character sheet.


----------



## Memnus

Server is up.


----------



## Memnus

So, I'm pretty swamped with work that has to get done today.  I see that we have two options: One, we can just cancel the session, and pick up again on Halloween; two, I can send someone the outline of the rest of this arc (it's almost done, I mean it) and they can keep the helm for a bit.  Anyone who'd be up for that, let me know.


----------



## Emiricol

Memnus said:
			
		

> So, I'm pretty swamped with work that has to get done today.  I see that we have two options: One, we can just cancel the session, and pick up again on Halloween; two, I can send someone the outline of the rest of this arc (it's almost done, I mean it) and they can keep the helm for a bit.  Anyone who'd be up for that, let me know.




Sorry I missed last week.  First storm of the season made power flicker all day.  I am, however, getting a UPS so that won't ever be a factor again 

And, Halloween isn't open because I have to take my son trick or treating.  For some reason I thought Halloween was Saturday


----------



## firehorse

Well, with the lack of DM volunteers, it looks like no game tonight.  I'm free Halloween.  Please keep us appraised of the status of next week's game.

I'll go ahead and open a server for those who just wish to chat about the game for an hour or so.


----------



## evandariel

I will also be out for halloween, did not realize it was sunday either. I have midgets to take out. Then I'll make a pleasantly spicy soup out of them and their candy too.


----------



## Memnus

Unless anyone besides Emiricol and Sly is otherwise engaged, game will be on tomorrow. Ark, it's the end of daylight savings time for the rest of us, so it'll be 7 your time instead of 6. Everyone else, same time.


----------



## Rish

Server is open. Knock yerselves out.


----------



## Rish

Rish said:
			
		

> Server is open. Knock yerselves out.




Enough said.


----------



## Memnus

*Treasure from the Isle of Olynar*

Divided by encounter; I'll note by items who got which specific things. Saleable items and coin will be totaled at the bottom.

Aranea:
Coins:  7000 sp. 
Goods: silver comb with moonstones, 900 gp; black velvet mask with citrines, 130 gp; carved ivory statuette, 80 gp; embroidered silk and velvet mantle with moonstones, 1,800 gp
Items:
Immovable rod, 5,000 gp (Fleck)
Hand of Malagar: +2/+2 ghost touch quarterstaff of disruption; cursed (anywhere except the ethereal plane, operates only as a +1 ghost touch quarterstaff) (Argus)

Spirit Naga:
Coins:  2000 sp. 
Goods: white opal, 1,000 gp
Items:
Ring of chameleon power, 12,700 gp (Rolf) 
Scroll (sorceror/wizard) of bear's endurance, summon monster II, and silent image, 325 gp (Fleck)
Scroll (cleric) of desecrate and dispel magic, 550 gp (Kirran)
Heavy crossbow +1, 2,350 gp (Liquidate)
Wand of detect secret doors (with 41 charges remaining), 615 gp (Liquidate)
Scroll (sorceror/wizard) of protection from evil, summon swarm, and secret page, 550 gp (Fleck)
Eye of Malagar: A huge ruby, the interior filled with swirling clouds.  Once a gem of true seeing, but now sees only the mists of the Ethereal plane.  On that plane, however, it allows the wielder to see the material plane with true seeing. (Fleck)

Xill:
Coins:  900 gp. 
Goods: rich purple corundum, 800 gp; violet garnet, 200 gp; canary diamond, 4,000 gp; blue sapphire, 1,200 gp; rhodochrosite, 10 gp; fiery yellow corundum, 1,300 gp; carnelian, 60 gp; blue star sapphire, 1,200 gp


Total liquid assets, after ID costs: 16,100 gp 2300 gp for each party member

Edit: Post claims here, I'll keep it updated until everything's claimed; post reunion and downtime narration in the Tavern.  We have three weeks here before the next ship; then you'll get back to Mittendien at the beginning of fall.  Current season is now spring, so we have six months of downtime. Don't forget living expenses and to update your age.


----------



## crystorix

Well, since Argus has just proven himself fairly adept at pounding things with a quarterstaff, I suggest he hold onto the Hand of Malagar.

And I'm not sure about Gadreman or Argus, but the rest of us big folk are pretty avowed true bow users, so maybe we should just sell the heavy crossbow.


----------



## Emiricol

Meier is happy with coins.


----------



## firehorse

The Eye of Malagar is fairly useless to us, but might be to a mage or ethereal traveller.  We should see if we can sell it.


----------



## crystorix

Well, if Fleck doesn't want it for research purposes, I have no problem with that.  I just wonder if we'll be able to find a buyer.

Also, Fleck, you haven't claimed the arcane scrolls.  Do they not interest you?


----------



## Arkhandus

Alright, Argus will lay claim to the Hand of Malagar since it's unlikely anyone else will even want to use the thing, let alone if it's cursed.  Argus already feels cursed, so he doesn't care. {:^D  He'll take the white opal from the spirit naga's cache, and from the xills that he helped slay he'll take the fiery yellow corundum, carnelian, and rhodochrosite; these gemstones are worth 2,370 GP according to Memnus' list.  Argus will probably put it towards enchanting his shortbow or getting something new and mildly useful, if I can find anything in the 3.5 SRD for 2000GP- that's of some use to him (his AC could only be salvaged by horrendous amounts of wealth wasted on +Dex, +Wis, and +AC items of high cost, so it's not even worth bothering with; he'll just remain a paper tiger :^) .

Argus has no use for the crossbow or whatnot, but maybe Meier or Kirran could get some small use out of it? (well, probably not Kirran given 3.5's funky weapon-size rules)  Argus will forego either the white opal or the yellow corundum if anyone thinks what he's claimed is too much of a share.

From item identification, do we learn what the curse is on the Hand of Malagar?  Is it just the reduced enhancements/abilities outside the Ethereal Plane?  Just curious, as I said Argus doesn't really care about carrying around something cursed like he considers himself to already be.


----------



## crystorix

Ark, my impression was that the curse was the reduced capabilities.  If it is something worse than that, I would not want to suggest you take it.

And those gems you selected are close to 1/7 of the current liquid value, that seems ok, but since we have are still considering liquidating more items (principly the xbow and the Eye), maybe you'll just want to wait on that and take 1/7 of the final liquid total.


----------



## Arkhandus

The quarterstaff is worth more though cursed or not, so Argus wouldn't take any more of the 'liquid assets' if the quartertstaff is identified as having the traits Memnus listed; double weapons are hella expensive to empower in 3.5 because they're now required to have both ends enchanted at once, doubling the cost.  That's why Argus hadn't bothered using his money earlier to enchant his own masterwork quarterstaff.  Thus the mention that Argus will forego some of the liquid assets if this is deemed too much a share.  Regardless he wouldn't take any more than what I've already listed, I just claimed enough gems to afford something like enchanting Argus' bow or getting him some minor magic item.


----------



## Memnus

Both ends can be enchanted separately, they do not have to be the same (my treasure generator is still written to the 3.0 method; this is actually the first time I'd noticed that change).  The reduced capability is the only curse: On the material plane, one end is +1 ghost touch, the other simply masterwork; on the ethereal, both ends are +2 ghost touch disruption. Even with just the lesser abilities, that's an 8,600 gp weapon.  If you find a way onto the ethereal in a zone that's not trying to build a prison out of shadow and seperate from the material, you have a 100,000 gp weapon and float around slaying undead with impunity. (Fortunately, the ethereal plane isn't easily accessible for another four character levels.)

The only ones who would be particularly interested in the Eye are the Dreamwalkers, and they're not really in a position to afford to pay for it. Fleck may claim it as part of his share, though, and pass it along as a charity. He'll also take the Immovable Rod if no one else has a use for it; knowing him, it'll probably become a carpentry tool somehow.

With Rolf, Argus and Fleck taking powerful magic items, maybe the liquid assets should only split four ways.

Edit: Emiricol, I tried to send the XP sheet, but it didn't go through; if you haven't gotten it by Sunday, let me know and I'll put it on webspace long enough for you to grab it.


----------



## crystorix

Well, then Rolf would still be broke, but he could hide well while being broke.

From Rolf's point of view, he's just the primary caretaker of a piece of party treasure.  If there's a scouting mission that he's not a part of, he'll lend it out.

And Fleck shouldn't be expected to give up his share of party treasure for something that isn't even very useful to him.


----------



## Emiricol

Saeris, my email was glitching.  That could possibly be the issue.  Can you re-send?


----------



## firehorse

Well Rolf, if you don't want to claim it, I'll take it back and loan it out to you for scouting.  That way, you can split the liquid assets.


----------



## Memnus

Two things. First, E, I tried sending again and it flaked out.  I'll put it on my webspace and have a link for you tonight.  Second, I have a meeting to go to an hour before gametime, and it may well take longer than that hour.  I'm hoping not to be late, but if I am, I apologize.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, fine, then Argus will just take the marginally-useful Hand of Malagar and forego other treasure, subsisting on his meager stash of 200-odd SP from earlier....  Considering he already had a masterwork quarterstaff, a new one that's got one end enchanted to +1 Ghost Touch is hardly any more useful to him.  He'll sell his old masterwork quarterstaff for 150 GP I suppose then, and just remain poor. ^_^


----------



## Memnus

Alright - since those that can use the treasure are also the broke ones, the liquid assets will be split 7 ways.  That's 2,300 gp each, in whatever form you prefer.  The list is now edited to reflect this.


----------



## Rish

Heyho - server is up early since I've a meeting between now and 5. See y'all in a couple hours.


----------



## Rish

And again, with the weekly server-is-up message.


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys. Sunday was my birthday and the woman in my life refused to let me spend it sitting on the computer. I was well compensated, but I just wanted to let you guys know what is up. I'll be here sunday for the next game.


----------



## Emiricol

Hi,

 Happy birthday!  Have you read the latest post in the Tavern?  Email me at emiricol AT emiricol DOT com and we can discuss what to do next.


----------



## evandariel

I will email you about the happenings soon, but I wanted to let you all know that I was just scheduled to work 2-10, so I will probably miss all of the session ,or at least most of it.


----------



## Memnus

Hey gang - a heads-up. I'm picking Rish up from the airport today. At any ordinary airport, a 3:00 flight would have nothing to do with a 6:00 game; but no, this is LAX.  Last time I picked someone up there it took two hours just to get from the interstate exit to the terminal.  So, if we're late, that's why.

It makes me sad to even have to mention this. But that airport and the traffic thereabouts carry a terrible curse, apparently.


----------



## Emiricol

Hi guys,

 I'm running a bad fever.  I think I ate something bad.  If I don't show up, I'm passed out or at the doctor.


----------



## Rish

Well, uh, for anyone who's not working or ill, I made it back from the airport and am booting the server now...


----------



## Rish

Er. Sorry for the (relatively) late notice, but it just occurred to me that a 5:30 call time for a 3-hour show means I won't be here this Sunday. Last concert run of the season, thankfully.


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys. I will probably be working until 10pm on sunday, which is one hour from the end of session. I will try to show up as soon as I get home and let Em know what my next character will be, but you never know. I am not 100% sure on the schedule but this is a warning in case I don't show.


----------



## Emiricol

I've thrown out my back last night, and there's no way I'm going to be able to sit and do the game this weekend   I'm sorry guys.  But, if anyone else wants to run it as an encounter in the tunnels, there's very many appropriate bad guys


----------



## Memnus

Recap of impromptu session: "Quiet, Please"

Session time: 1 hour 30 minutes
Characters present: Rolf, Argus, Valdir, Fleck (NPC by DM), Meier (NPC by Valdir), Kirran (NPC by Sly)
Game time: about a day

A day or so after the frost giant ambush, the caravan was ambushed in a long, straight section of the tunnels.  A destrachan shattered the ceiling above the entire line, then began trying to disable the party with sound blasts.  Kirran successfully cast Deafness on the creature, and it was slain before it could escape or do more damage.  Nobody was seriously harmed, but most of the horses and teamsters were disabled, so Stein ordered the caravan to make camp.

The remains of the destrachan were stripped for meat, and the rest is stored in a temporary extradimensional pocket to keep the smell down until the caravan can be on its way.


----------



## Memnus

Server is up for tonight.


----------



## Emiricol

No game tonight thru the 2nd.  We'll resume on Jan 9, everyone's schedule permitting


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys. I just wanted to let everyone know that I was disconnected because my modem broke, and I had to have it replaced, or I would have stayed for that session that I npc'd kirran. I had fun.
Also I would have missed most of tonight because even though I was scheduled 8-4 I was there until 8:20pm... woo boy that was exhausting. And then there was a whole big arguement about me purchasing an xbox there that was 'held' for another customer. Let me just say I'm pretty pissed off har har.

Anyway I have my character made and will send it to you Em for browsing over the holidays. I hope to get a firm start once january rolls around since I told work not to schedule me past 7pm on sundays.

Merry christmas to you all and a Happy New Year! I'll stay in touch.


----------



## crystorix

Well, I'll be a lot nearer to you guys but a lot farther from a computer on Jan 9th.  I'm visiting my grandmother in southern California.  Have fun, and send me a copy of the log please.


----------



## Arkhandus

EDIT: When *are * we going to play again, anyway?


----------



## Rish

Welp, since Em said we'd resume on the 9th, which it now is, I've got the server booted.


----------



## Rish

Server's up, same bat time, same bat place.


----------



## evandariel

hey guys... I'll be missing this session. I will be starting again with my new character next week, but I got laid off recently and have been looking for a job. I have a very good job prospect so I will be doing paperwork all tonight and tomorrow. FBI background checks and all that jazz. Sorry for the short notice. either way, next week is a go.
Sly


----------



## Arkhandus

Good luck Sly.  I, too, have to find a job again soon.....dratted Arizona and its horrid job opportunities!  Blah!  {:^D


----------



## Emiricol

Sorry to hear that, you two   I wish you well trying to find something.  I know it's rough out there still.


----------



## Rish

Your Sunday evening - now with more server-y goodness.


----------



## evandariel

Well, I think I found a job.... If they finalize the hire I'll be pulling in around 15 bucks an hour, which here in san angelo is a gold mine, basically.

Sorry about my absenteeism recently. I started school and job searching has been bogging me down, as well as an out of town visit to the grandparents for a 60th anniversary party. I make no promises this time about this coming sunday, but I hope to participate. If I can, Em will receive my character sheet via email or something by wednesday or thursday.

what level am I making him at anyway?


----------



## Emiricol

If your schedule opens up for Sunday gaming, a PC of level 9.  Argossea PCs can fit in quickly; other nationalities will have to wait until the PCs are somewhere that such a character could be introduced.


----------



## evandariel

schedule is up for sunday!

just did the last of the work for this potential job that I gotta do - now it's a matter of waiting. I'll update to 9th level and send it over. emiricol@emiricol.com yes?


----------



## Emiricol

Yes please


----------



## Memnus

Re tonight: Due to the folly of trying to find a time when four students from three different colleges can meet to work on a project, I'll have to bow out an hour early from the game tonight.  Unfortunately, I can't promise that this won't happen again as the semester goes on; the best I can do is say that I'll try to work in smaller, more manageable groups.

See you tonight!


----------



## evandariel

Hey Em, I sent another email because I didn't hear back from you. You may have a duplicate email if you did receive the first one. It's just my character stuff.

Also, I have to drive Lisa to Bronte (a semi-close yokel village) and drop her off before the game. Assuming everything goes well (I leave in about 10 minutes and it's a 30-40min drive there and back), I will be back right about game time. If not, I will only be about 10 minutes late. Sorry for any inconvenience.

SEE YOU TONIGHT EVERYONE!!!
At last.


----------



## Rish

Server's up!


----------



## Emiricol

I apologize for missing tonight's session.  Some stuff has come up with my father.  I'll certainly be missing next weekend also - if someone wants to run a session, I won't mind.

I'll be missing a further two weeks at the end of the month and/or early next month, as I have to move unexpectedly.  Family stuff.  Then in late April my wife is due.  Just letting you all know what I'll likely be missing.


----------



## evandariel

I hope everything goes well - with your father, the move, and your wife and child!


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, best of wishes to you and yours, Em.

Name yer boy something strong like Magnus, or Spartacus. {:^D  Dunno what if it's a girl.


----------



## Emiricol

Thanks   It will be a boy, and we're naming him Aidan.  My wife's idea.  I'm just happy it isn't something unpronounceable!  Despite intermittent scary trips to the ER, the baby has so far beat the odds and not been born.  She just hit the last trimester, and even if she delivered tonight the odds of survival are 85%.  Been a rough road, but we're almost there without mishap 

The move, not sure now when that will happen.  It'll be a quasi-move, as I'll have to repaint and fix up my house and deal with brokers and so on, all of which will take a few months, but I have to move ASAP, probably at the end of February.  The last time I moved, I had about a fifth the stuff we own now.  Funny how that works.  Some of you guys probably remember the last time I moved.  Can't believe this game (bandora and FMTG) have been going on for so long.  Literally since a month before 3.0 came out!

Anywho.  Enough nostalgia.  Have a great week,and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## firehorse

Ditto from me Em.  Hope everything works out in the end.

Looks like we need a new DM for awhile.....


----------



## Emiricol

Unfortunately for the game (but fortunately for me) the move is going to happen next weekend.  Seems the timeline got moved up.  I'll be fixing up my current house on weekends after that.  So, for at least the next few weeks, the game will be on hold 

If someone else wants to take the DM reins...


----------



## evandariel

You already received my character, so I'm good to go whomever DMs. If no one's able that's cool, and I certainly understand Em. I myself have had real life take precedence more than once as you know 

good luck and all. I'd help you move but I have no means to get the thousand miles over there... hehe


----------



## Emiricol

A reminder that this upcoming weekend I'll be moving still, and won't be able to DM.  I *might* be done by the following weekend, but I don't think so.


----------



## evandariel

I wonder how goes the move..


----------



## Emiricol

Slow and painful   I have very few possessions here just yet, but I hope to get at least half my stuff up tomorrow or Wednesday.  I *might* be able to resume FMTG this weekend.  Probably, it'll be the following weekend however.


----------



## Emiricol

Who is able to attend this upcoming weekend?


----------



## Memnus

I expect I can swing it.


----------



## evandariel

I can!


----------



## Rish

Well, I've been roped into something that's supposed to run 4-6 but will certainly run overtime, possibly hours overtime, and my main computer is currently lying gutted in the middle of the floor, but I'll get there as soon as I can.


----------



## firehorse

I'm about 400 miles from home right now, but I hope to get home in time.  I may be a little late, so start without me if you have to.


----------



## Emiricol

Alright, with two probablies and two maybes, I think it's best to hold off.  (Lord knows I have plenty of stuff to do yet, with the move).  So let's plan on restarting this campaign next weekend (13th).  I'l make another trip to the old house instead, to pick up more stuff.


----------



## firehorse

Great, and I made record time on I-10 too.....


----------



## evandariel

technically it was one definitely, one probably, and two probably laters. 

I'll see you next week, good luck with everything.


----------



## Rish

To carry on the grand tradition of managing to avoid having everyone there for games ever, I'm out of town this weekend for break and won't have internet access at all, pretty much. Sorry, guys.


----------



## Memnus

Server is up, if enough are around to finally resume tonight.


----------



## Emiricol

Oh heck.  Well, this has dragged on for a long, long time (and I'm sorry about that, everyone - I know it hasn't been easy or fair).  Perhaps it just isn't meant to be.  Thoughts?


----------



## Memnus

Enoughpeople on the server for a game right now, it looks like...

Once May rolls around, I'll be happy to take back over for the summer.


----------



## firehorse

Just waiting on our wayward DM.....


----------



## Arkhandus

Several of us are on the server now....

Memnus or I could probably take over for a stretch if needed later, I suppose.


----------



## Arkhandus

Em, we've figured by now that the game is called off for tonight, but we want the game to continue.  Everyone's pretty frustrated at how long this pause has gone on, but we're going to move ahead with the campaign.

I'd like to hear through e-mail or whatever if you have anything in particular planned for the trip to the coast or afterward, but starting next Sunday (March 20th) I'll run For More Than Glory for a bit as we fast-forward to making the trip to Kinrisar, most likely.  When you're less busy IRL and ready to DM again, we hope you'll take the reigns again for a bit, though Memnus said he might be able to DM for a stretch in the summer too.  Let us know what's up, okay?  If you just don't have time to prepare DMing material lately, go ahead and sit in on the FMTG sessions and maybe run a new PC or something.  I'm willing to DM any sessions that have at least 3 active players, generally.


----------



## Emiricol

I had some stuff planned for the trip, but it wasn't critical.  I'd maybe bring everyone to the same level and FF to Kinrisar, if you take over.  Like starting from a fresh point.

I'd really wanted everyone there for the resumption of the campaign, but ultimately, I spent the time peeling stickers off the walls of my new house's soon-to-be nursery and the fact is, I have more on my plate than I can handle right now.  And the baby's due in a few weeks, assuming it goes full term.

I've been dragging the game along hoping things would start working out, because I have years invested in this group, which I imagine is the only reason you guys are putting up with it still.  Good luck, and I hope the group is still around when I get time to focus again.


----------



## Memnus

Since I've no idea if I'm going to be home tonight, the server is up already. It's posted as an open server until about when we'll be done.

I say I may not be home, but I now have a laptop that runs OpenRPG, so wherever I am, I'll see you tonight.


----------



## Rish

My schedule has completely destroyed itself for the indefinite future. I'm sorry to do this to you guys, but I think I need to bow out on the campaign semi-indefinitely. I have no idea when things will be stable enough for me to make a regular Sunday commitment again. Good luck and all that; sorry I won't be around to see it :-/


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry to hear that, Rish.  Ouch.  I hope your life's not too jumbled right now, but good luck getting things sorted out and taken care of.

For now, we played for about an hour, getting off to a slow start, but things should pick up next week, since this week I was unexpectedly pre-occupied and just stupid-tired.  Accursed insomnia.  If sleep is for the weak, call me feeble.  Anyway, the party sailed to Kinrisar on a Ceomyrian merchant cog named Durrigan's Tooth, stopping briefly in Rhaaviner and Hibridean ports along the way, and arrived in Virokon of Kinrisar a few into summer.

In Virokon, since Rish will be absent for who-knows-how-long, I had Kirran tell Fleck that he learned some stuff in the Rhaavin and Hibridean ports that he had to look into, so he'd find the group later and catch up with them, whenever he finishes taking care of whatever got his attention.  Fleck, Valdir, Rolf, Argus, and Meier went on ahead and decided to head for Kinrisar's capitol Pari Ka'ansa to see if any of the gnomish slaves sent by Ulruz might have been freed by the Kinrisari, in which case Fleck figured they'd probably set up a Refuge in the capitol.  The party's currently on the road from Virokon to Pari Ka'ansa, just a day out of Virokon.


----------



## Memnus

Meier never made it through Thoradur, actually, and turned back for Mittendien. So it's just Fleck, Valdir, Rolf, and Argus.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up for the night.

Caveat A: I think this computer's power supply is on the blink.  It's been randomly restarting, and since I won't be back to it until probably tomorrow, it the server's not up at gametime, pick another.

Caveat B: On the blink or not, this will probably be the last week I can host the server.

Caveat C: I have a meeting one hour after game time, so I'll have to disappear after 50 minutes or so tonight.  For the love of all that's holy I hope this meeting takes no more than an hour; naturally, I've no way of knowing.  I'll be back once its done.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alright Memnus.  I'll run a server for the next few sessions after this, at least.  I'm logging on now to DM.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alright, finished the session.  Start of next session, the party's magic-users can try scanning for magic and/or trying to appraise stuff.  Here's the loot recovered:

*Kobold Spellcaster:*
Small Long Spear
Small Light Crossbow
19 Small Crossbow Bolts (2 Cases)
Vial of bubbly red fluid
Thin silver stick 1-foot-long with violet amethyst attached at one end by silver wire
Iron rod 1/2-foot-long with gold wire wrapped around one tip
Spell Component Pouch
Unholy Symbol of Naeron
300 gp, 800 sp, 200 cp, 4 garnets
Small Traveler's Outfit, 4 Small Belt Pouches

*Kobold Footman:*
Small Masterwork Leather Armor
Small Handaxe
Small Masterwork Glaive
Small Composite Shortbow (+1 Str bonus to damage)
19 Small Arrows (1 Quiver)
Bottle of murky amber fluid
Vial of bubbly red fluid
2 Tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust
50 gp, 300 sp, 700 cp
2 aquamarines, lapis lazuli brooch
Small Traveler's Outfit, Small Backpack, 4 Small Belt Pouches

*Kobold Lancer:*
Small Masterwork Breastplate
Small Masterwork Heavy Lance
Small Masterwork Light Crossbow
19 Small Crossbow Bolts (2 Cases)
2 Vials of orange fluid
Adamantine ring etched with elaborate patterns
2 Tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust
250 gp, 300 sp, 700 cp, 8 uncut diamonds
1 onyx talisman, 3 halfling-made elaborate gold rings
Small Traveler's Outfit, 4 Small Belt Pouches

*Total:*
_Coinage:_ 600 gp, 1400 sp, 1600 cp.
_Jewelry-Related Items:_ 8 uncut diamonds, 2 aquamarines, 4 garnets, lapis lazuli brooch, onyx talisman, 3 obviously halfling-made elaborate gold rings, adamantine ring etched with elaborate patterns, unholy symbol of Naeron, iron rod 1/2-foot-long with gold wire wrapped around one tip, thin silver stick 1-foot-long with violet amethyst attached at one end by silver wire.
_Arms & Armor:_ 38 small crossbow bolts, small light crossbow, small composite shortbow (allows +1 Str to damage), small handaxe, small long spear, small masterwork light crossbow, small masterwork heavy lance, small masterwork glaive, small masterwork leather armor, small masterwork breastplate.
_Miscellaneous Items:_ 3 small traveler's outfit, small backpack, 12 small belt pouches, spell component pouch, 4 tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust, 2 vials of orange fluid, 2 vials of bubbly red fluid, bottle of murky amber fluid.

Edit: Division of loot may be discussed, or you may wait until everything's scanned/appraised first.


----------



## firehorse

I would vote for scanning/appraising first and then divying it up.  Unfortunately, most of the stuff is going to be unusable to anyone over 3'.  Can we do that on the boards or are we going to wait till Sunday?

Of course, any magic items kept should lessen the amount of money taken from the pot by the appropriate resale value of the item unless designated as a group item.


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys. I was busy celebrating easter (you loons), but I will be there this coming Sunday. What level are we at, just to confirm I have it right?


----------



## Arkhandus

Valdir: I suppose we could do the appraisal/identifying on the boards, but I don't know if Fleck knows the Identify spell and has a handful of 100-gp pearls, nor materials and alchemist's lab for identifying potions on the road (I think he does have the alchemy lab/kit in his cart, just don't know if he has the expendable materials needed).  And I dunno if Fleck's banned from Divination or not (I don't think so, but I never did rummage through his charsheet yesterday to see his stats and such).  I deleted my copy of the charsheet once Fleck came back from AFK status. *doh!*  In any case, the party could probably acquire the materials in the town they'll come to early next session, and the party has almost reached the nearest small town in-game.

Fleck: Do you have the Identify spell scribed in your spellbook, at least?  You could buy the spell's material components in-town, but it would be more expensive to also pay someone else to cast Identify.  It's unlikely the town will have any scrolls of Identify for purchase (but there is likely someone in town with a few pearls and bottles of wine, and owl feathers are probably amidst your spell component pouch).  Do you have the necessary ingrediants for identifying potions through Craft (Alchemy)?

Evandariel: Everyone's at 9th-level, so if you intend to rejoin the group with a PC, make a 9th-level character (36,000 XP, and also 36,000 GP worth of stuff).  As you may or may not recall, since you had been absent and understandably busy IRL at the time, Gadreman died suddenly in the caverns of Thoradur as the group battled giants, when a giant critted poor Gadreman (surprised us all when he fell, especially as he was only fighting that giant alone for a few rounds while the rest of us dispatched the others).  Since the rest of the party has earned 2,000 GP each and recovered treasure now from some kobolds, they may yet be close to the average 9th-level wealth.   Remember the standard T13K PC-generation rules.  E-mail me your new PC sheet (in T13K format of course) sometime before the game.  And try to come up with a way/reason that your character would come upon the group and join them, and just as importantly, why they should let him tag along and trust him.  If you want to discuss how to work it in, just talk with me about it in e-mail.  I check my e-mail usually every day.  My e-mail is mist_phantom AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## Arkhandus

The following items amidst the treasure are magical according to Fleck or others casting Detect Magic shortly after the battle.  I'll add the school of magic detected on each later, when I can access the SRD (never wrote down the schools).

_Jewelry-Related Items:_ adamantine ring etched with elaborate patterns, iron rod 1/2-foot-long with gold wire wrapped around one tip, thin silver stick 1-foot-long with violet amethyst attached at one end by silver wire.
_Arms & Armor:_ small masterwork leather armor, small masterwork breastplate.
_Miscellaneous Items:_ 4 tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust, 2 vials of orange fluid, 2 vials of bubbly red fluid, bottle of murky amber fluid.

Combat XP for this session: 1,030 XP each for Fleck, Valdir, Rolf, and Argus.  Roleplaying Xp and such for this and last time's session will be handled separately later on the server, when next we meet.


----------



## Memnus

Re creating a new character: A 9th level character with "standard" 9th level equipment will have a ridiculous amount of gear compared to the rest of the party.  I think the rest of us are averaging between 10 and 15,000 gold worth of Stuff.

In 3.5, Divination is the one school that nobody can be banned from. Fleck doesn't know Identify, but does keep his lab stocked with anything he could possibly need to set up shop on any reasonably level patch of ground. If he gets a chance, though, he'll buy a scroll of ID in the next town and then learn it for future use.


----------



## crystorix

For Rolf, he only has the ring of chameleon power and the goggles of following, and he doesn't even see himself as the owner of the ring, just its holder.  Thats 12700 + 2500 + 2000 gold he had plus the new 2000, for a total value of 19,200, plus masterwork sword and some other mundane equipment.  But still under 20,000, and that's including one of the most expensive items this group has seen.


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeesh, I wasn't aware that everyone was only slightly less worse-off than Argus in terms of wealth. {:^D  Until he took the Hand of Malagar for treasure, he was saving up to pay for enchanting his own masterwork quarterstaff to +1/+1 but still couldn't afford the 4,000 GP cost, after he had wasted some money on a few healing potions.....

Sly/Evandariel, for now use 16,000 GP instead for starting gear.  I suppose I'll be catching the party up in magic items or whatnot over the next several weeks/months.  Hrum.  Just have to figure out how, eh?


----------



## firehorse

Ditto here as far as magic items go.  I've only got +1 shadow studded leather, a +1 mighty strength bow, a quiver of efficiency and boots of elvenkind.  Tallied up, around 11000 gp of stuff plus another 4000gp of gems/etc.

I'm okay if we wait to get to town to RP the treasure.


----------



## firehorse

By the way, as a suggestion:  These megakobolds could have been guarding the lair of a recently-deceased dragon..... ;-)

That would bring our treasure tally up a bit.


----------



## Memnus

Ark, a note - daylight savings time just started for the rest of us, so we're an hour early relative to you now.  Up to you whether you want to start at normal time for you, or for the rest of us ... makes no difference to me either way, but others might have differing opinions.


----------



## firehorse

Hmmm.  Unforeseen problems....

I've started up a server so we can at least be on when the others get here.


----------



## firehorse

Hmmmm....Where is everybody?  I've started up a server.


----------



## Arkhandus

Hey folks, sorry I couldn't post earlier, but I won't be able to run the game today.  Internet connection went down for several hours today, and is completely unreliable at the moment.

Unfortunately, I can't run the game next Sunday either, because it turns out I'll be out of town that weekend.  !@^!#$^!&!@#

I should be able to resume running the game again on April 24th.

I loathe my internet provider.......


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, I just got back home late last night, so I should be able to run the game today.  I'll open a server a few hours from now if that's the case.  I'll know for certain soon.


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys, I am going to miss this sunday and next due to exams rolling around, and the fact that I found out I am going to be a father (again).

Soo... I will be studying my brains out for the next two weeks. See you afterwards. Good luck to all those in similarly bad situations.


----------



## Arkhandus

Blast it.  Well, turns out I'll be too busy tonight anyway, having just got back in town late last night.  I'll run FMTG next Sunday instead, on May 1st it looks like.  Sorry folks.

Congrats though Evandariel!


----------



## firehorse

And I came back from Ren Faire early too.....#$#@$%%


----------



## Memnus

Ark, if you'd rather, I can start DMing on the 8th of May and take the campaign through the summer.


----------



## Arkhandus

Server's going up now.

Memnus, unless I'm unexpectedly prevented from running the campaign next week or the week after, I'll probably run it for a few more sessions at least.  Last week I was very tired and had various junk to do after getting back in town, and wasn't able to get back to work any campaign preparation stuff until Monday.


----------



## Arkhandus

*Notes from the May 1st, 2005 session:*

Valdir, Fleck, Rolf, Argus, and Snake traveled from the town of Salim Mi'nansa in eastern Kinrisar to the slightly-more-westward city of Lurawn, where they spend two and a half days resting and shopping.  Some loot was identified and divvied up, and some supplies were bought.  Other transactions may be posted here before next session if the PCs wish to buy/sell/trade a few more things.

The following stuff already factors in the sale of kobold loot from the earlier post, except for the magic items listed below as assigned to PCs.  It also factors in the expenditures of the party during their stay in Salim Mi'nansa and Lurawn.  These expenditures include inn stays, meals, rum at Dran's Inn (in the case of Rolf and Argus), and in Fleck's case, buying a scroll and 6 pearls only to scribe the spell and expend the pearls for casting.  Fleck will probably want to buy more pearls now that he's acquired some more money from sales, but that's up to him as to how many if so.



*Recent Loot Divvied, After Sales:*

Rolf's Share : 2272 GP, 333 SP, 391 CP, 2 garnets (each worth 150 GP), 1 aquamarine (worth 100 gp), adamantine ring etched with elaborate patterns (Ring of Protection +1), vial of orange fluid (Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, 8th-level caster, heals 2d8+8 HP), masterwork leather armor (magic +1 enhancement)

Valdir's Share : 2272 GP, 333 SP, 394 CP, 2 garnets (each worth 150 GP), 1 aquamarine (worth 100 gp), vial of bubbly red fluid (Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, 8th-level caster, heals 3d8+8 HP), 2 tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust (Dust of Tracelessness)

Fleck's Share : 1547 GP, 333 SP, 394 CP, 4 uncut diamonds (each worth 100 GP), iron rod 1/2-foot-long with gold wire wrapped around one tip (Wand of Lightning Bolt, 8th-level caster, 9 charges, deals 8d8 damage), vial of orange fluid (Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, 8th-level caster, heals 2d8+8 HP), bottle of murky amber fluid (Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 8th-level caster, heals 1d8+5 HP)

Argus' Share : 2272 GP, 333 SP, 376 CP, 4 uncut diamonds (each worth 100 GP), thin silver stick 1-foot-long with violet amethyst attached at one end by silver wire (Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds, 5th-level caster, 23 charges, heals 2d8+5 HP), vial of bubbly red fluid (Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, 8th-level caster, heals 3d8+8 HP)

Snake's Share : -4 GP, -17 SP, -6 CP, 2 tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust (Dust of Tracelessness)

Evandariel, note that Snake had to pay for his inn accomodations for 3 days as the rest of the party did, but since he did not participate in the caravan escort nor the kobold battle, he did not get any share of those earnings, except for 2 bags of magic dust that the party thought he could make use of at some point, moreso than they could anyway.  You'll still need to fix your starting possessions first to match the 16,000 GP I noted in an earlier post, but it'll still leave you close to the rest of the party in terms of wealth.


----------



## Memnus

The majority of Fleck's wealth at this point is listed as "assorted gems" - is it ok if pearls are assumed to be included in that, and I cut 100 off it anytime I need to ID something?

Oh, and while the lightning bolt wand lasts, I'll trade out one of my prepared lightning bolts for a second Fly spell.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, if you just noted "assorted gems" in your description, then I suppose perhaps half of them could be pearls, at most.  Normally I'd make people be more specific what they're carrying with them......I've always kept my characters' gemstone and coin wealth pretty specific.


----------



## firehorse

Just FYI, I will be a bit away from home until about 5 PST.  

I may be a little late, but I WILL BE HERE.

As far as shopping goes, Valdir's going to hold off and collect a bit more cash.  He generally converts most of his coinage to gems.


----------



## crystorix

Well, I can't even find the server anymore, so I'm done for tonight.  See you all next week.


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, I noticed that my server disappeared from the list for a minute or two at least, but Valdir and Fleck reconnected after a few minutes.  We just finished about two more turns and that was it.  The last of that group of kobolds was felled, though only a few of them are actually dead, the rest are unconscious and bleeding to death.  Here's a quick recant of this session, for everyone:

Rolf, Valdir, Fleck, Argus, and Snake left the Kinrisari city of Lurawn a little before noon and traveled along the road for a day or two, then turned off the road and trekked through a wilderness shortcut Snake knew of.  They traveled straight north-west towards the next city, going several days through slightly rough, slightly soggy terrain before passing through a forest.  Along the way they discussed their options, and considered the possibility of paying for passage by ship to Pari Ka'ansa once they get to the next city, which lies on the coast.  However, near the northern end of the forest the party started to enter a clearing, and as they did, Valdir, Rolf, Snake, and their mounts were sprayed with acidic gas as something passed overhead just above the trees, a shadow passing over them that they guessed to be a dragon, and it turned out true.

Rolf's and Snake's horses died from the acid spray, while Valdir's horse suffered moderate injuries as it wheeled around towards the treeline.  Valdir and Rolf themselves were wounded, as was pupped, but Snake got off his horse and under the trees in time to avoid the acid.  The party healed up a bit, and tried moving on, but as they started to leave the forest's northern edge, the green dragon passed overhead again and sprayed acid again at Valdir and Snake, wounding the elf but missing the nimble Argossean fellow.  Valdir, Argus, and Snake launched arrows at the dragon flying off northeast, putting a few arrows into its rear left leg and its haunches, while Rolf conjured up a small lightning bolt from the sky to singe it, followed by Fleck casting a lightning bolt at the dragon too.  The beast almost avoided both blasts of lightning, but was slightly scorched by them and screeched in anger as it flew off.  Fleck had tried a spell to paralyze it, but apparently failed.  The dragon escaped and disappeared beneath some small hills.

The party brainstormed and headed west through the northern edge of the woods, hoping the dragon would come by so they could ambush it this time.  Rolf flew overhead in the form of an eagle to keep watch, but the dragon did not return by air.  Instead, some time later, the party was attacked by kobolds hiding under the ground in small hidey-holes, covered over by shrubbery and foliage that Valdir and Fleck noticed as suspect, so the kobolds did not surprise them.  These were little more than average kobolds, wielding spears and throwing axes, which the party defeated with little difficulty, though there were nearly a dozen to cut down.  Fleck polymorphed his familiar Bristletail into a great big hydra with many heads, which helped take down a few kobolds.  Valdir and Fleck took only one or two grazing wounds during the fight.

However, all was not well and finished.  Shortly after the kobold fight started, another kobold far to the south somewhere blasted a warhorn, after hearing one of the kobold ambushers shout for the attack to commence.  Thus by the end of the little scuffle, four more kobolds were approaching, two from the east and two from the west, all clad in the same heavy plate armor and riding giant stag beetles.  They were similar to the kobold brigands the party fought a week or two ago, before reaching the small town of Salim Mi'nansa on the way to Lurawn.  Also approaching now was the green dragon, lumbering up from the south while crawling low to the ground, its lush green scales almost blending in with the undergrowth, but for its size.  The dragon was larger than an ogre, but not quite so much as a hill giant by the party's estimates, and now it was approaching while they were flanked by what looked like more elite kobold warriors.

Soon the party will see if these kobolds are as skilled as those that were defeated on the road, and see if they can take down the dragon now that it's worn them down a tad with acidic fly-bys and ambushing minions.  Fortunately, the party has a few hundred feet between them and the approaching enemies, so there's still time for some pot-shots or perhaps a chance to mount up and flee northward......  And of course, Rolf and Fleck still have most of their spells, Bristletail is still in hydra form, and everyone's nearly at full hit points, whereas the dragon is likely still wounded, and its minions are slow from heavy armor, likely burdening their giant stag beetles.


----------



## Memnus

So graduation's tomorrow, and I'm being dragged off to a family barbeque in Pasedena for the evening. Given that it's neither my family nor my graduation, I wish I had a choice, but I won't be here.

As for battle plans, Bristletail has 9 minutes of polymorph left, and will handle the kobolds on one side.  Hopefully with a 15' reach on 9 attacks at +13 for 1d10+5, his 23 hit points won't be a factor. He'll focus on kobolds, hoping the steeds are less useful without riders; if the first two go down easily enough, he'll head around to get the other two. Under no circumstances will he voluntarily approach the dragon.

Fleck will be adamant that everybody spread out in order to be least affected by the acid breath.  At 190' range he has two Phantasmal Killers prepped to try. Once those fail, he'll cast Fly on himself to be more mobile, then work with shoot-and-scoot tactics on lightning bolts (keeping low and in the trees, though, assuming the dragon would be a better flier in open air).


----------



## firehorse

Sorry to hear that Memnus.

Server's up!


----------



## Memnus

Hey all - I'm about to take a friend to the doctor. I've no idea how long a wait this entails.

I DO EXPECT TO BE AVAILABLE TONIGHT. If this takes more than four hours, I'll be pissed. But if I'm not here, this is why.


----------



## Arkhandus

Unfortunately, I will not be available tonight as far as I know.  I'm very busy today and I have to leave the house a little past 5pm, and I don't expect I'll be back in time to run the game at 6 or 7 pm, besides the fact that I have still more work to do after I get home.

So I won't be able to run FMTG tonight, sorry.


----------



## Memnus

Aww, and I made it back in plenty of time and everything, too.


----------



## firehorse

Damn, again?  I'm going to open up a room for a while if anyoned wants to discuss things.


----------



## Arkhandus

I don't expect any problems DMing this Sunday (the 28th) but I would appreciate it if someone other than me runs the server; my internet connection's been unreliable this week and I know that if I were to run the server, it'd probably crash/disconnect every half hour or so.  I may get disconnected for a few minutes at a time, or possibly for half an hour or so at some point, but most of the week my connection's only been going out for 1-5 minutes at a time.  I'm trying to find out what the hell my cable provider is doing to cause such a crappy internet connection.


----------



## Memnus

I'll run the server this weekend.


----------



## firehorse

I will be out of town today, so I may be a little late.  BUT, I WILL BE THERE.


----------



## crystorix

I probably won't be able to make the game Sunday, or if so, I'll be late.


----------



## Arkhandus

Everyone earned 1705 combat XP (each) the day they fought Oruzanthanax and the kobolds.  Rolf, Valdir, and Fleck each earn 500 further XP for roleplaying, cleverness, and related stuff.  Further individual XP awards may be disbursed at the start of the next session.  Sometime in the next day or so, depending on the reliability of my internet access, I'll post the treasure found on the dead and unconscious kobolds, either to this thread or the FMTG tavern thread, and see about RPing what the party does next for a bit.


----------



## Arkhandus

*Aftermath And Loot From The Kobold Minions Of Oruzanthanax*

Here's what the party found, in total, from the corpses of the slain kobolds and the bodies of the few unconscious kobolds.  This includes the four elite mounted kobolds as well as the dozen kobold rookies that, well, tried to ambush the party beforehand.  Discuss what you wanna do with the loot, what to keep, what to throw away, what to appraise later in town, what to sell later, what to try identifying and how, and how to divide the loot.  You can discuss some of this in RP form if you like, on the tavern thread.  As it stands, with the party having only Valdir's horse and Fleck's mule/cart (since Rolf's and Snake's horses died to the dragon's breath weapon earlier, unfortunately), the party can't possibly haul all of the loot from the 16 kobolds' bodies and the 4 giant stag beetles' saddlebags unless they intend to move along very, very slowly the rest of the way to the next city where they could sell the crud.  For that reason, I'd appreciate it if folks posted their character's Strength score, and/or load capacities, for my reference so I can calculate just how much stuff they could haul and how quickly.

Following the battle, the party manages to find the few giant stag beetles that ran off with their unconscious or dead riders still in the saddle, at which point Valdir and Argus managed to cut loose the saddles, gear, and riders.  They slew whatever unconscious kobolds they didn't plan on trying to question, and piled up the gear of the kobolds for the party to go through.  The kobold and giant stag beetle corpses have been disposed of whichever way the party likes, and by the time all of this is done, the annoying Silence spell forced on Fleck by the kobold caster has finally worn off.

Here's the loot, with market price values as known and approximate weight.  As usual, most of this will only sell at half value, and there may not even be a market for some of it (such as the kobold rations, ale, clothing, and such, or the giant stag beetle harnesses and feed, amongst other things).  In addition to the stuff listed below, the party found a few miscellaneous odds and ends of no real value, knick-knacks such as small bones and severed digits that the kobolds took off of slain enemies, odd mementos like strange wooden carvings and pieces of bone or bark with roughly-etched portraits or writing in Draconic, pieces of rotting meat that the kobolds were probably snacking on, pocketfulls of grubs also serving as kobold snacks, and strange little miscellany of cord, bone, wood, vines, scales, shed snake skins, and a preserved iguana head.

200 gold coins (total 4 pounds)
140 silver coins (total 2-4/5 pounds)
100 copper coins (total 2 pounds)

2 pieces of blue quartz (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
1 piece of bloodstone (unknown value, 0 pounds)
1 banded agate (unknown value, 0 pounds)
3 pieces of hematite (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
1 solid gold idol artistically depicting Naeron consuming souls (unknown value, 10 pounds)
1 carved bone statuette presumably depicting the green dragon Oruzanthanax (unknown value, 4 pounds)
1 bronze torc inlaid with pieces of jet, sized for a small humanoid's head or a medium humanoid's arm (unknown value, 1 pound)
1 silver medallion inlaid with an elaborate green dragon's profile in malachite stones, upon a necklace of tiny gold and silver chain-links (unknown value, 2 pounds)

4 small lances (worth 10 gp each, 5 pounds each, total 40 gp/20 pounds)
12 small spears (worth 2 gp each, 3 pounds each, total 24 gp/36 pounds)
12 small slings (worth 0 gp each, 0 pounds each, total 0 gp/0 pounds)
24 bags of 10 sling bullets each (worth 1 sp each, 5 pounds each, total 24 sp/120 pounds)
12 small suits of leather armor (worth 10 gp each, 7-1/2 pounds each, total 120 gp/90 pounds)
4 small suits of masterwork full plate armor (worth 1,650 gp each, 25 pounds each, total 6,600 gp/100 pounds)

3 small artisans' outfits (worth 1 gp each, 1 pound each, total 4 gp/4 pounds)
8 small belt pouches (worth 1 gp each, 1/8 pound each, total 8 gp/1 pound)
4 bits & bridles (worth 2 gp each, 1 pound each, total 8 gp/4 pounds)
4 exotic military saddles specially designed for giant stag beetles (worth 60 gp each, 40 pounds each, total 240 gp/160 pounds)
4 saddlebags (worth 4 gp each, 8 pounds each, total 16 gp/32 pounds)
16 bags of hideous and stinking stuff you must assume is giant stag beetle feed (worth 5 cp each, 10 pounds each, total 80 cp/160 pounds)

1 spell component pouch (worth 5 gp, 2 pounds)
1 silver unholy symbol of Naeron on a thick necklace of preserved muscle tendon and assorted preserved fingers (worth 25 gp, 1 pound)
1 map case (worth 1 gp, 1/2 pound)
1 simple parchment map of the forest (may or may not have any value, 0 pounds)
5 blank sheets of parchment (worth 2 sp each, 0 pounds, total 10 sp/0 pounds)
1 half-full vial of ink (worth 8 gp, 0 pounds)
1 inkpen (worth 1 sp, 0 pounds)
1 small cleric's vestment (worth 5 gp, 1-1/2 pounds)
1 magnifying glass (worth 100 gp, 0 pounds)
1 spyglass (worth 1,000 gp, 1 pound)

8 flasks of alchemist's fire (worth 20 gp each, 1 pound each, total 160 gp/8 pounds)
8 flasks of acid (worth 10 gp each, 1 pound each, total 80 gp/8 pounds)
4 tindertwigs (worth 1 gp each, 0 pounds each, total 4 gp/0 pounds)
4 signet rings etched with the profile of a green dragon's head (worth 5 gp each, 0 pounds each, total 20 gp/0 pounds)
1 brass ring embedded with six tiny square pieces of different precious stones (unknown value, 0 pounds)
1 copper rod of intertwined 3-foot-long bars, capped at one end with a hexagonal piece of obsidian (unknown value, 5 pounds)
12 vials of murky amber fluid, possibly the same as the Potions of Cure Light Wounds found on the kobold bandits some time ago (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
4 vials of bubbly red fluid, possibly the same as the Potions of Cure Serious Wounds found on the kobold bandits some time ago (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
1 vial of steely gray fluid (unknown value, 0 pounds)
3 vials of effervescent tan-gray fluid (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
4 tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust, possibly the same as the Dusts of Tracelessness found on the kobold bandits some time ago (unknown value, 0 pounds each)

15 nearly-full flasks of dark and odious ale (worth 5 cp each, 1 pounds each, total 75 cp/15 pounds)
32 small trail rations consisting entirely of questionable jerkied meats and awful-smelling hard cheeses (worth 5 sp each, 1/4 pound each, total 160 sp/8 pounds)
28 half-full small waterskins (worth 1 gp each, 1/2 pound each, total 28 gp/14 pounds)
16 small tents (worth 10 gp each, 10 pounds each, total 160 gp/160 pounds)
12 bags of caltrops (worth 1 gp each, 2 pounds each, total 12 gp/24 pounds)
12 small backpacks (worth 2 gp each, 1/2 pound each, total 24 gp/6 pounds)
12 small travelers' outfits (worth 1 gp each, 1-1/4 pounds each, total 12 gp/15 pounds)

12 tanglefoot bags (worth 50 gp each, 4 pounds each, total 600 gp/48 pounds)
12 thunderstones (worth 30 gp each, 1 pound each, total 360 gp/12 pounds)
12 vials of alchemical antitoxin (worth 50 gp each, 0 pounds each, total 600 gp/0 pounds)
24 smokesticks (worth 20 gp each, 1/2 pound each, total 480 gp/12 pounds)
5 bundles of flint and steel (worth 1 gp each, 0 pounds, total 5 gp/0 pounds)
4 iron pots (worth 5 sp each, 2 pounds each, total 20 sp/8 pounds)
12 shovels (worth 2 gp each, 8 pounds each, total 24 gp/96 pounds)
1 miner's pick (3 gp, 10 pounds)
1 common hammer (5 sp, 2 pounds)
1 sledge (1 gp, 10 pounds)


----------



## Memnus

Server is up for tonight.


----------



## Zildrax

For some reason I can't seem to see anyone on OpenRPG Dev 3, so I can't contact ya Ark. Do you by any chance have AIM or another instant messenger?


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry there.  I tried connecting to Dev III or Dev IV for about half an hour or an hour, even restarting OpenRPG, and it just wasn't working.  I was able to connect to Dev II, but even then I got disconnected every other minute.  The only instant messaging software I have is ICQ.  My e-mail's mist_phantom@yahoo.com and my ICQ# is 157427704

If you don't have ICQ or don't want to talk over e-mail, let me know what time you can go on OpenRPG and talk to me on the Dev II server.  Make sure to mention if that time's in Eastern, Central, Mountain, Pacific, or whatever timezone; some folks have an annoying habit of not telling me what time zone they're referring to when they tell me what time they'll show up on OpenRPG or something.


----------



## Zildrax

No problem, I have ICQ, I'll contact ya.


----------



## crystorix

Hey all, my computer has completely died.  I'm on my brother's computer long enough to type you this.  I'll see about getting a new computer tomorrow, but I won't be able to make tonight's game.

PS  3.5 Call Lightning can be used underground


----------



## Memnus

Server's up, because I'm bored.

I also finally read the details on familiars and polymorph more closely, and there's good news and bad news. The bad news is that I was using the wrong attack bonus for the hydra attacks (high by 5), and will get that right for the next fight.  The good news is that I realized a familiar is a Magical Beast, and so has low-light vision and darkvision.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up, ostensibly so I can get an empty character sheet node to Zildrax.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry 'bout your computer, Rolf.  Hope ya can rejoin the group soon with a new/fixed computer.  So far I've handled your PC sensibly for the fight with the dragon in its lair, having Rolf prepare some light/daylight spells, one or two healing spells, some cure minors too, and a few assorted fire, lightning, and elemental-resistance spells.  I did check the 3.5 SRD before last session and saw that Call Lightning does indeed work underground now, though the dragon apparently had some electricity defenses established on him by his kobold casters before this fight, since Rolf and Fleck both zapped him a few sessions ago while he was airborne making fly-by passes.


----------



## Memnus

Ark - I'd like to run live some interaction between Fleck and the kobold priest, before the others wake up for the day, but don't really want to waste sunday night time on it.  I've got to pick a friend up from the airport immediately before gametime, but is there any time tomorrow afternoon/night or Sunday early afternoon that would work for you?


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, this may be a bit late of a reply as I hadn't checked the boards since yesterday afternoon, but I could get on OpenRPG anytime now.  I've got to run my Saturday Rhunaria game at 7 Eastern, but until then I'm free.


----------



## Memnus

Was doing errands all day; have to go start making dinner now. How late does that campaign go? Would afterward work?


----------



## firehorse

Hey all.  My DSL connection at home is down for the weekend, so I won't be able to make it tomorrow.  Try not to get me killed.


----------



## crystorix

Well, I'm sorry my computer woes have kept me from showing up for the past few weeks, and they're not over yet.  (I bought a computer, but I can't get sound to come out of the speakers, so I may end up returning it.)  I was planning on seeing through the fight with the dragon.

However, I have been meaning to take a break for a while.  When we started, I was always working Sundays and had nothing else going on Sunday evenings, but now I have almost all my Sundays off, and have been passing up a lot of offers to do things.  So that, and a little bit of game ennui, is why I'm going to stop showing up.  At least for the time being.

I don't want to kill the campaign by taking the player base too low.  But with Zildrax coming in, I hope there are still enough players for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## Arkhandus

Dang, sorry to hear that Rolf.  We'll miss ya while you're gone, but I hope you'll rejoin the group at some point.  Rolf, would ya prefer I send your character out on some personal mission "off-camera" while you're gone, after taking his share of the dragon loot?  I also hope Emiricol has the time to start DMing again in the near future, but we'll see.  Soon I'll probably hand things over to Memnus/Fleck for a while.  The dragon-slaying should bolster the party's resources a good bit and make it easier for them to face any further challenges of appropriate CR.

As for now, I suppose we'll cancel today's session since Fleck and Zildrax are likely the only folks who'd be able to show up.  We'll play next Sunday if folks can show up then, it'll be the 3rd of July, so unless some of ya are going out of town the weekend of the 4th, it should be doable, right?

I'll post the dragon's hoard to the FMTG tavern thread later today I suppose, and if any of you want to RP through some of the treasure-examining or treasure-hauling stuff on the boards, go ahead.

I suppose I'll have to see if there's anyone around T13K still looking for a game to join and who's available on Sundays, or I'll have to see if one or two of the good roleplayers from my Saturday campaign might want to/be able to join the Sunday game to bolster the ranks a tad.....  Tiny groups of 1-3 active players seem to be harder to DM sometimes than a more standard-sized group, in my experience thus far.


----------



## Memnus

I will be out of town next week, actually. Damn ... next session could have been interesting, too.


----------



## firehorse

Looks like my connection is back up and running.  I'll be around next weekend.


----------



## Zildrax

Hey Ark, if you get a chance, got somthing I'd like to discuss with you on ICQ. Nothing major but if you get a chance, do drop on. *smiles*


----------



## Arkhandus

I had left my computer basically right after my last post on this forum earlier, and only just got back on.  I tend to be off the computer around 10 pm Pacific or so, until around 1 am or later, at which point I sometimes get back on the computer for an hour to check on stuff and do a little work before I'm finally tired enough to sleep.  Lemme know what time I should get on ICQ later today.


----------



## Zildrax

Now is good. *grins* So tommorow at this time would be fine if you can't drop by today.


----------



## Zildrax

Are we playing this sunday, by the way?


----------



## Arkhandus

It does look that way.


----------



## firehorse

I'm in.


----------



## firehorse

Server's up.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up.  Ark, if you post a full ID'd treasure from kobolds and dragons - or log in and send me a text node of it, even - I'll work out a split for it, between gnomish donations, Fleck, Valdir, Argus, Zerash, and whatever Rolf and Snake take away.


----------



## Arkhandus

*Completed list of loot from Oruzanthanax and kobolds that fought beside/around him*

I've been busy today, but here's the current list of kobold/dragon loot, after the purchases/sales in Binbar and such.  This also does not include any junk that the party couldn't find a buyer for whatsoever, such as kobold clothes and giant stag beetle saddles.  Let me know what you intend to keep, what will be sold, and how the kept stuff will be divvied.  Also, Valdir, let me know how many Javelins of Lightning and Masterwork Arrows you bought in Binbar.  It looks like Fleck, Valdir, and Argus are the only ones to divvy the treasure below between.

_Edit Note: This list does not include the kobold loot from the first kobold bandits; that stuff was already divvied up and identified in previous sessions, and can still be found near the bottom of the previous page in this thread; though a few of those items may have been used by now.  This list also includes a Handy Haversack that Fleck bought for Valdir, at his request, using some of the dragon loot; so when divvying this stuff, include the HH as part of Valdir's share.  Valdir traded his old armor for a Cloak of Elvenkind, so that does not count towards his share, but the magic armor he got does count towards his share.  I've already subtracted Rolf's and Snake's shares of the treasure, which were just coins, gems, and precious stones; Rolf and Snake each took with them 7,500 gold coins, 500 silver coins, 250 copper coins, 1 electrum bar, and 30 malachite pieces.  Also, the cost for pearls in Fleck's Identify spells has already been subtracted, for the Identify spells used on the dragon's hoard, so Fleck doesn't have to adjust his current number of pearls._

300 platinum coins
9,006 gold coins
280 silver coins
157 copper coins

2 pieces of blue quartz (10 gp each)
1 piece of bloodstone (20 gp)
1 banded agate (7 gp)
3 pieces of hematite (10 gp each)
104 rock crystals (40 gp each)
24 tourmaline gems (120 gp each)
29 malachite stones (5 gp each)
16 onyx stones (30 gp each)
30 agate gemstones (6 gp each)
22 green jade fragments (30 gp each)
7 smoky topaz gems (200 gp each)
11 pink pearls (110 gp each)
1 electrum bar of 1 pound (25 gp)

1 mithral breastplate stylized with scale etchings and claw patterns, adorned with gold trim, magic mithral breastplate +3 of Acid Resistance 10 (majority of Valdir's share)
1 sturdy and well-made backpack with brass buckles, Handy Haversack (minor part of Valdir's share)
1 solid gold idol artistically depicting Naeron consuming souls (700 gp if you could find a Naeronite who appreciates the artistic and semi-religious value of it, but the appraiser says you could get 200 gp perhaps if selling it to someone just to melt it down for the gold) (second note, this item was just given to Zerash at his request, so leave it out of the divvying between Valdir, Fleck, and Argus)
1 carved bone statuette presumably depicting the green dragon Oruzanthanax (55 gp if you could, again, find someone who appreciates the artistic value of a dragon statuette, otherwise you might get 10 gp for selling it)
1 bronze torc inlaid with pieces of jet, sized for a small humanoid's head or a medium humanoid's arm (350 gp)
1 silver medallion inlaid with an elaborate green dragon's profile in malachite stones, upon a necklace of tiny gold and silver chain-links (550 gp)

4 small lances (10 gp each)
12 small spears (2 gp each)
12 small slings (0 gp each)
24 bags of 10 sling bullets each (1 sp each bag)
12 small suits of leather armor (10 gp each)
4 small suits of masterwork full plate armor (1,650 gp each)
8 quivers of 19 small arrows each (1 gp each quiver)
2 cases of 10 small bolts each (1 gp each case)
1 small repeating light crossbow (250 gp)
3 small battleaxes (10 gp each)
10 small warhammers (12 gp each)
10 small shortbows (30 gp each)
1 small tower shield (30 gp)
2 small light wooden shields (3 gp each)
10 small heavy steel shields (20 gp each)
1 small suit of masterwork chainmail (300 gp)

3 spell component pouches (5 gp each)
1 silver unholy symbol of Naeron on a thick necklace of preserved muscle tendon and assorted preserved fingers (worth 2 gp for its silver)
1 map case (1 gp)
1 simple parchment map of the forest (essentially valueless)
5 blank sheets of parchment (2 sp each)
1 half-full vial of ink (8 gp)
1 inkpen (1 sp)
1 magnifying glass (100 gp)
1 spyglass (1,000 gp)

8 flasks of alchemist's fire (20 gp each)
8 flasks of acid (10 gp each)
3 tindertwigs (1 gp each)
15 nearly-full flasks of dark and odious ale (essentially valueless to non-kobolds)
4 bags of caltrops (1 gp each)
12 tanglefoot bags (50 gp each)
12 thunderstones (30 gp ecah)
12 vials of alchemical antitoxin (50 gp each)
15 smokesticks (20 gp each)

1 brass ring embedded with six tiny square pieces of different precious stones, Ring of Counterspells (holds Lightning Bolt at present)
1 copper rod of intertwined 3-foot-long bars, capped at one end with a hexagonal piece of obsidian, Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend Spell (3/day, each time it freely Extends the duration of one spell of 3rd-level or lower)

12 vials of murky amber fluid, Potions of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5)
4 vials of bubbly red fluid, Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+8)
18 vials of bubbly red fluid, Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+10)
1 vial of steely gray fluid, Potion of Shield of Faith (+5 deflection AC, CL 20)
3 vials of effervescent tan-gray fluid, Potions of Bull's Strength (+4 Str, CL 6)

1 short stick of rotted wood, tipped with a small, smoky quartz, Ray of Enfeeblement Wand (CL 4, 50 charges)
1 Scroll of Cure Critical Wounds (4d8+9)
1 Scroll of Fireball (5d6, DC 14)
1 flask marked with a label in Draconic runes, Potion of Tongues (CL 6)

1 well-made, sturdy-looking rope 60 feet long, Rope of Climbing
1 gold disk on a chain, with a vaguely-etched image of a dragon, Amulet of Health (+2 Constitution)
1 plain brown-cloth bag (Bag of Holding, type II, weighs 25 pounds at all times, actually holds up to 500 pounds or 70 cubic feet worth of volume)
1 wide white belt of silk, Monk's Belt
20 small cold iron arrows, magic +1 small cold iron arrows
20 small adamantine arrows, magic +1 small adamantine arrows
20 small silver arrows, magic +1 small silver arrows
28 small bolts with odd fletching and thin linework engraved upon the shafts, magic +1 shocking and frost small bolts

1 Spellbook with numerous spells and notes written in draconic (an extra thick tome; 131 pages of spells, and looks like it has around 40-odd pages of draconic notes, with only six blank pages near the end; includes resistance, acid splash *banned to Fleck*, detect poison, detect magic, read magic, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, ghost sound, disrupt undead *banned to Fleck*, touch of fatigue *banned to Fleck*, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation; alarm, endure elements, protection from evil, protection from good, shield, mage armor *banned to Fleck*, unseen servant *banned to Fleck*, identify, magic missile, shocking grasp, ray of enfeeblement *banned to Fleck*, animate rope, erase, expeditious retreat, feather fall, jump, magic weapon; ghoul touch *banned to Fleck*, blur, scorching ray, invisibility, resist energy, knock, spider climb, see invisibility; dispel magic, lightning bolt, hold person, vampiric touch *banned to Fleck*, tongues, fireball, stinking cloud *banned to Fleck*, greater magic weapon, keen edge; summon monster IV *banned to Fleck*, stone shape, shout, dimension door, scrying, charm monster; summon monster V *banned to Fleck*, transmute rock to mud, transmute mud to rock, secret chest *banned to Fleck*, and mind fog)


----------



## firehorse

Valdir's pretty much got everything he needs as far as items go.  If nobody else wants them, I could use the acid and alchemist fire to replenish my special arrows.  The spyglass would come in handy for scouting unless Fleck wants it.

Maybe we can give our new lizardman companion, in addition to the Naeron symbol he wanted, the scroll of CCW and lesser CSW potions.  Fleck should obviously get the spellbook and maybe the scroll of Fireball, rod, ring and wand.  Argus, the monk's belt, potions of Bull's Strength, Shield of Faith and Amulet of Health

The small arms/armor, including the magical stuff, should be given to the gnomes if/when we find them (unless Fleck wants some of them).

The rest of it could be community stuff or sold.


----------



## Memnus

Working on the list now.  The most valuable of the small weapons - the bolts (and the +3 club that I don't see on that list - did something become of it?) - will go to better use sold for half value. Anything +1 or worse will go to the gnomes, though. There will probably be judicious use of Shrink Item to keep them from getting awkward.

Vote: does a sealed box full of weapons count as "one item of up to two cubic feet per caster level" for the purpose of Shrink Item?

Aaaaaannnnnnnnnd: The ginormous list. All prices are DMG standard, hence the kinda ridiculous inflation on healing potions of nonstandard caster level. Since everyone got about the same amount of potionage, though, it works out. Let me know if there's any problems before I start updating my character sheet.

*Division of goods:* Submitted for approval, 13 July.

_Valdir:_
(31350) 1 mithral breastplate stylized with scale etchings and claw patterns, adorned with gold trim, magic mithral breastplate +3 of Acid Resistance 10 (majority of Valdir's share)
(2000) 1 sturdy and well-made backpack with brass buckles, Handy Haversack (minor part of Valdir's share)
(160) 8 flasks of alchemist's fire (20 gp each)
(80) 8 flasks of acid (10 gp each)
(200) 4 vials of alchemical antitoxin (50 gp each)
(1000) 1 spyglass (1,000 gp) (Only scout we have left)
(9000) 6 vials of bubbly red fluid, Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+10) (1500 each)
(1000) 4 vials of murky amber fluid, Potions of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) (250 each)
TOTAL: 44790

_Argus:_ As the most mobile of the party, gets most of the hit-and-run accessories, and much of the most useful melee stuff
(3) 3 tindertwigs (1 gp each)
(4) 4 bags of caltrops (1 gp each)
(600) 12 tanglefoot bags (50 gp each)
(360) 12 thunderstones (30 gp ecah)
(200) 4 vials of alchemical antitoxin (50 gp each)
(300) 15 smokesticks (20 gp each)
(4000) 1 brass ring embedded with six tiny square pieces of different precious stones, Ring of Counterspells (holds Lightning Bolt at present) (Fleck will recharge anytime you want - and if you want something besides Lightning bolt, he can discharge that for something else)
(1800) 3 vials of effervescent tan-gray fluid, Potions of Bull's Strength (+4 Str, CL 6) (600 each)
(4800) 4 vials of bubbly red fluid, Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+8) (1200 each)
(9000) 6 vials of bubbly red fluid, Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+10) (1500 each)
(1000) 4 vials of murky amber fluid, Potions of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) (250 each)
(3000) 1 well-made, sturdy-looking rope 60 feet long, Rope of Climbing
(4000) 1 gold disk on a chain, with a vaguely-etched image of a dragon, Amulet of Health (+2 Constitution)
(13000) 1 wide white belt of silk, Monk's Belt (Duh.)
TOTAL: 42067

_Fleck:_
(3000) 1 copper rod of intertwined 3-foot-long bars, capped at one end with a hexagonal piece of obsidian, Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend Spell (3/day, each time it freely Extends the duration of one spell of 3rd-level or lower)
(1) 1 map case (1 gp)
(Into his stash that never gets used for anything notable) 5 blank sheets of parchment (2 sp each)
(same) 1 half-full vial of ink (8 gp)
(100) 1 magnifying glass (100 gp)
(200) 4 vials of alchemical antitoxin (50 gp each)
(9000) 6 vials of bubbly red fluid, Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+10) (1500 each)
(1000) 4 vials of murky amber fluid, Potions of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) (250 each)
(375) 1 Scroll of Fireball (5d6, DC 14)
(900) 1 flask marked with a label in Draconic runes, Potion of Tongues (CL 6) (I suppose Fleck does have the best charisma of these three.  Pity he's so shy.)
(900) 1 vial of steely gray fluid, Potion of Shield of Faith (+5 deflection AC, CL 20) (900)
(13115) 1 Spellbook with numerous spells and notes written in draconic (an extra thick tome; 131 pages of spells, and looks like it has around 40-odd pages of draconic notes, with only six blank pages near the end; includes resistance, acid splash, detect poison, detect magic, read magic, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, ghost sound, disrupt undead, touch of fatigue, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation; alarm, endure elements, protection from evil, protection from good, shield, mage armor, unseen servant, identify, magic missile, shocking grasp, ray of enfeeblement, animate rope, erase, expeditious retreat, feather fall, jump, magic weapon; ghoul touch, blur, scorching ray, invisibility, resist energy, knock, spider climb, see invisibility; dispel magic, lightning bolt, hold person, vampiric touch, tongues, fireball, stinking cloud, greater magic weapon, keen edge; summon monster IV, stone shape, shout, dimension door, scrying, charm monster; summon monster V, transmute rock to mud, transmute mud to rock, secret chest, and mind fog) 
TOTAL: 28591

_Zerash:_
(Shiny) 1 solid gold idol artistically depicting Naeron consuming souls (700 gp if you could find a Naeronite who appreciates the artistic and semi-religious value of it, but the appraiser says you could get 200 gp perhaps if selling it to someone just to melt it down for the gold) (second note, this item was just given to Zerash at his request, so leave it out of the divvying between Valdir, Fleck, and Argus)
(900) 1 Scroll of Cure Critical Wounds (4d8+9)

_Gnomes:_
4 small lances (10 gp each)
12 small spears (2 gp each)
12 small slings (0 gp each)
24 bags of 10 sling bullets each (1 sp each bag)
12 small suits of leather armor (10 gp each)
4 small suits of masterwork full plate armor (1,650 gp each)
8 quivers of 19 small arrows each (1 gp each quiver)
2 cases of 10 small bolts each (1 gp each case)
1 small repeating light crossbow (250 gp)
3 small battleaxes (10 gp each)
10 small warhammers (12 gp each)
10 small shortbows (30 gp each)
1 small tower shield (30 gp)
2 small light wooden shields (3 gp each)
10 small heavy steel shields (20 gp each)
1 small suit of masterwork chainmail (300 gp)
20 small cold iron arrows, magic +1 small cold iron arrows
20 small adamantine arrows, magic +1 small adamantine arrows
20 small silver arrows, magic +1 small silver arrows
3 spell component pouches (5 gp each)

*LIQUID ASSETS:*

(3000) 300 platinum coins
(9006) 9,006 gold coins
(28) 280 silver coins
(1.57) 157 copper coins
(20) 2 pieces of blue quartz (10 gp each)
(20) 1 piece of bloodstone (20 gp)
(7) 1 banded agate (7 gp)
(30) 3 pieces of hematite (10 gp each)
(4160) 104 rock crystals (40 gp each)
(2880) 24 tourmaline gems (120 gp each)
(145) 29 malachite stones (5 gp each)
(480) 16 onyx stones (30 gp each)
(180) 30 agate gemstones (6 gp each)
(660) 22 green jade fragments (30 gp each)
(1400) 7 smoky topaz gems (200 gp each)
(1210) 11 pink pearls (110 gp each)
(25) 1 electrum bar of 1 pound (25 gp)
(325) 1 short stick of rotted wood, tipped with a small, smoky quartz, Ray of Enfeeblement Wand (CL 4, 50 charges)
(55) 1 carved bone statuette presumably depicting the green dragon Oruzanthanax (55 gp if you could, again, find someone who appreciates the artistic value of a dragon statuette, otherwise you might get 10 gp for selling it)
(350) 1 bronze torc inlaid with pieces of jet, sized for a small humanoid's head or a medium humanoid's arm (350 gp)
(550) 1 silver medallion inlaid with an elaborate green dragon's profile in malachite stones, upon a necklace of tiny gold and silver chain-links (550 gp)
(2) 1 silver unholy symbol of Naeron on a thick necklace of preserved muscle tendon and assorted preserved fingers (worth 2 gp for its silver)
(2500) 1 plain brown-cloth bag (Bag of Holding, type II, weighs 25 pounds at all times, actually holds up to 500 pounds or 70 cubic feet worth of volume) (Given we now have two handy haversacks, Fleck reccomends selling this in favor of saving for a Portable Hole, which doesn't have weight limits)
(5215) 28 small bolts with odd fletching and thin linework engraved upon the shafts, magic +1 shocking and frost small bolts (Fleck is so unlikely to hit anything with these, the extra cash will be much more worth it)
Maybe? (9150 as nine 1000-gp black star sapphires and three 50-gp quartz - these are split evenly among the three) +3 small club
TOTAL: 32249.57 gp plus the 9150 for the club if it exists

_Valdir:_ 1292.52
11 110-gp pink pearls, 82 gp, 5 sp, 2 cp

_Argus:_ 4016.52
100 40-gp rock crystals, 16 gp, 5 sp, 2 cp

_Fleck:_ 17491.52
He spends the majority of his share on a headband of intellect +4.
He keeps 1491.52: 7 200-gp topaz gems, 91 gp, 5 sp, 2 cp

If the club still exists, each person also gets three 1000-gp black star sapphires and a 50-gp quartz.

The bottom line: 46082.52 gp more assorted stuff for each of us will put us rather a lot closer to baseline character wealth.


----------



## Arkhandus

The club was already sold and its value added to the gold and platinum coin total, so remove the "maybe" stuff.  You had said to sell it when I asked during play, because Fleck wouldn't really use it and no one else was going to be able to use it very well.  Coinage could always be traded in Binbar or Pari Ka'ansa for gemstones if desired (though hardly anyone in the group is lacking in extradimensional storage space now).  With the distribution of items, Fleck would deserve a large share of the liquid assets to go towards his Headband of Intellect.  BTW, minor note, you mispriced the fully-charged Wand of Ray of Enfeeblement, BTW.  Though Fleck can't really use it because of his specialization, IIRC, it's certainly worth more then 325 GP if sold.  Would have been very useful to the kobold wizard that crafted it, had he any chance to use it earlier.


----------



## Memnus

For the wand, bag, and the bolts, I went with the standard guideline of Useful Things selling for half their market price - 750 gp for a level-one wand. I guess I didn't take into account the caster level - if that's what you mean, tack another 325 gp onto each person's share of coin.

...

Unless that's secretly the wand listed in the DMG treasure tables, a _ray of enfeeblement_ heightened to fourth level.  That'd be 21,000 gp, a much bigger discrepancy.

Also, Fleck is planning on eventually selling off the kobold spellbook for cash, once he's learned what he can from it.


----------



## firehorse

Sounds good to me as far as Valdir's share.  I had originally deducted the cost of the Haversack from his personal funds, so I'll return that and buy a few more things.

Don't you need pearls Fleck, or are they the wrong kind?

Maybe we should keep the Bag of Holding for group carrying capacity?


----------



## Arkhandus

Nah, don't be silly; no point in Heightening Ray of Enfeeblement in 3.5! {:^D  They took away the saving throw!  Just that it's 4th-level caster, so worth 3,000 GP.  Didn't have time last night to check the cost, and hadn't marked the price down in my notes unlike some of the other treasure.  So the wand could sell for 1,500 GP.

EDIT: BTW, the liquid assets distribution is off; only ~22-23k of it was distributed, leaving around 10k left to distribute.  Also, the Bag of Holding is needed to carry all the arms and armor for the gnomes.  At least until the party can purchase a Portable Hole.


----------



## Memnus

Wow. Ok, and I thought I'd copied everything right. Taking into account the bag of holding and the wand repricing, the actual liquid asset distribution is (take whatever combination of gems and coins you want):

Valdir: 3934.19
Argus: 6668.19
Fleck: 20133.19

Fleck has his own stash of pearls that he maintains from other liquid assets.


----------



## firehorse

Sounds good.  I'll purchase a couple of Javelins of Lightening and a Lens of Detection, to aid in tracking since Rolf is gone, before we leave the town.  The majority of my coinage I usually convert to gems if not already in that form.


----------



## Memnus

It's Sunday morning, and that means the server is up.


----------



## Memnus

Ye servere is uppe.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry folks but I can't run a session today, I've gotten too busy and have too much still left to do tonight.  We'll play next week.  In the meantime, discussion of plans and descriptions of character actions in and around town before the raid can go on in the tavern thread.


----------



## Memnus

Decision to kill server was made as of 8:30 PDT.

Let's try to picck up some of this slack on the tavern threads, shall we?


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry folks.  Apparently my connection only returned for a few minutes yesterday night before cutting out again.  Since then I haven't been able to connect to the internet long enough to post anything until now.  I'll try and get some stuff done in the tavern thread this week.  Valdir, Drack, do you want to try running the raid against the woodcutter guards over the tavern thread through posting turns?  If you tell me the attack modifiers and damage modifiers each time, I'll roll my own dice and post results (EN World has some kind of virtual die-rolling thingamajig that, as I understand it, doesn't work very well and only allows one die rolled per post, but I'll see if I can find that first; if not, I'll just roll dice normally).  I'll also need to know HP, AC, and Initiative modifiers.


----------



## Ezieer

Drack is delaying to move after Valdir shoots, so his initiative will be set after Valdir's action. I'm thinking that running is not possible here and I'm not sure if the terrain will reduce his movement by 3/4... so his first action will be to move 80' or 60' the first round. His intention is to move up near Valdir's right flank 30' _(and avoiding the base of his tree and his caltrops)_. 

@ Move 80'
Round #1 - Move 80'
Round #2 - TBD

*or*

@ Move 60'
Round #1 - Move 60'
Round #2 - Move 30' and TBD Standard Action



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I'll also need to know HP, AC, and Initiative modifiers.




Drack 

Initiative: +2

AC 17/19 w/ Buckler
HP 102

MW Composite Longbow: +11
DAMAGE 1D8+4

Bastard Sword: +15	
1hd DAMAGE 1d10+8
2hd DAMAGE 1d10+10


----------



## firehorse

Sorry, I was swamped this week so I haven't been able to check out the Forums until today.  So far, the plan is, as far as I know, to snipe the guards until they charge, hopefully into the caltrops, and then Drack and Argus melee while Valdir continues to snipe.  Since I was unable to get to the Forums until now, we should probably try to just strategize on the boards and then try again at the combat Sunday.  If your connection dies yet again, then we may look at playing by post.


----------



## firehorse

I will be a ways out of town today, so I may (depending on traffic) be a bit late.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up... I'm there... twice...

Is there no game and I didn't hear?


----------



## firehorse

After a few nights' sleep to calm down, I've come to realize that I overreacted last weekend.  I've had characters die and nearly die before and I don't usually blow up like that.  Possibly real-life issues are creeping in, I don't know.  Either way, I will endeavor to not repeat my actions.  

Although I still don't completely agree with all that happened as being possible, I will bow to the authority of the DM as I would hope others would do if I were DM.  Nobody's perfect, certainly not I, and continuing to argue the merits and pick apart the session will not be productive.

All that being said, I hope the DM and I can lay this to rest and move on.  

Since my battle dominated the majority of the session, feel free to focus on the others.  I have a few things going on this weekend so if I'm unable to make it, Memnus has my character sheet to NPC Valdir.  Try not to get him killed and I sure could use my gear... ;-)


----------



## firehorse

It is as I feared, I only have a couple of minutes to let you all know I won't make it tonight.  Feel free to NPC.  Good gaming.


----------



## Memnus

Server's going up.

Yes, this early.  I was invited to a Faire tomorrow and accepted, figuring that we'd be there until mid-afternoon, drive back here, by back by late afternoon. I've now been told that the faire trip also entails a Sunday night dinner... in Camarillo.... two hours from here.  Oops.  So, I will be uselessly late. Fleck can just stay passed out for a while.


----------



## firehorse

Unfortunately, I too will not be able to make it.  My wife rescheduled an important gathering for tonight.  Sorry.


----------



## Arkhandus

Ack!  Don't think I could move the session ahead without half the party present........  I guess we'll just have to cancel this week's session and try to make some progress in the Tavern thread.  Zerash, I suppose I'll begin posting about your visit with the Veshim representative, sometime tonight.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up and all that. I'll definitely be here tonight.


----------



## Memnus

So, this weekend is fall break for me.  I'm not at school at the moment, and where I am, I _thought_ there would be wireless, so I brought my laptop and figured I'd simply have no problem.

There's not.  There is in fact nothing reliable.  Sorry for the late notice, but I'll not be around.


----------



## Ezieer

Memnus said:
			
		

> So, this weekend is fall break for me.  I'm not at school at the moment, and where I am, I _thought_ there would be wireless, so I brought my laptop and figured I'd simply have no problem.
> 
> There's not.  There is in fact nothing reliable.  Sorry for the late notice, but I'll not be around.




Meet in FMTG room in OpenRPG 1 until otherwise noted?


----------



## firehorse

I too am sorry for the short notice, but I will not be able to attend tonight.


----------



## Arkhandus

Guess that means the session's cancelled.  Without Memnus I can't run Fleck's meeting with House Veshim to try garnering support for the gnomes.  Without Firehorse I can't run with whatever scouting, vengeance-seeking, or general slaver-harassing Valdir might do once he's healed.  And I have no idea what Zerash or Drack would do in the meantime without either of these taken care of.


----------



## firehorse

I will be attending a wedding Sunday night so, unfortunately, I will be unable to play yet again this week.  Sorry.


----------



## crystorix

Off-Topic

Hey all, sorry for the off-topic post.  Hope everybody is doing well.  I was just wondering, since many of you are Southern Californians, if any of you are going to be at GenCon SoCal.  If so, email me at crystorix@yahoo.com.  It would be cool to meet face-to-face.

We know return you to your regularly scheduled program.

Erik (Rolf)


----------



## Memnus

Man, I WISH I had time for GenCon. A few of my friends seem to.

Server is up - it is NOT on the meta list, on account of strangers coming in and doing something that munged it up.  So, just point the server locator to turing.cs.hmc.edu:6774 and it'll connect.


----------



## Zildrax

Gah! I fell ASLEEP. Argh. I'm very sorry guys. I lay down to take a nap so I wouldn't be so quiet this time around and end up hitting the ground like log...woke up about halfway through the session and didn't see a room and so went back to sleep.

Meh, I'm having trouble staying energetic when I want to and sleepy when I want to lately. I hope things went okay.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry folks but I can't run the game today.  Unexpected stuff came up and I was gone most of the day, and now I have more to do still.  Sorry for the sudden cancellation.


----------



## Memnus

Server is on its way up, since there's been no word either way about whether we're on tonight. EDIT: Server now has a customized greeting.

I have to be well gone by 10 PST, but we've been finishing by then normally anyway, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Memnus

Okay, this is going to suck.

It's the end of the semester, and it seems that there are four weeks worth of stuff to do in the two remaining weeks. Naturally, none of this is anything that I have any power to schedule. I've been given places that I need to be not only tonight but next Sunday night, and the chances of weasling out of them are next to none. 

I'm sorry. Server's up if you want to go on without me.


----------



## firehorse

I've got to help a friend out and I'll likely be back by 8:30 PST.  I'll check in to see if there is still a game.  Sorry.


----------



## Arkhandus

Due to the circumstances, I ended up cancelling today's session.  We'll try and play next week, Memnus or no, when hopefully Valdir, Drack, and Zerash can make it on time.  We'll try wrapping up some of this stuff.  Please post to the tavern thread some this week.

Memnus, at what point did you want to take over?  After the gnome-business is done with (likely through some narrative jumping ahead at some point this week or next), or just some time before this is finished?


----------



## Memnus

Once the gnome business is through. I can take care of the trip back to Mittendien and get things flowing from there.


----------



## firehorse

Hello?.....No server....hmmmm.  I'll go ahead and start one for a while just in case.


----------



## Ezieer

Note for those who may have missed it. No game next week (Xmas) and we are picking up Sunday Jan 1, 06' at the normal time.


----------



## firehorse

Hey all, especially Arkandus, I've found the absolute best SRD ever.  Everything is hypertexted and navigation is a breeze online.  You can find it at: http://www.d20srd.org

I'm planning on playing this Sunday unless told otherwise.


----------



## firehorse

Wow, it seems we've lost 5 months worth of posts to the abyss.  Anyway, I'm still operating under the assumption we will play tonight.


----------



## Ezieer

firehorse said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm still operating under the assumption we will play tonight.



Sitting in OpenRPG Dev II - For More Than Glory...


----------



## firehorse

Didn't see ya there.  Server is up 'T13K: FMTG'.


----------



## evandariel

Yes, it does. I would have posted to let you know ahead of time of my tardiness, but I thought the boards were down due to the last post being in 05.

Anyway, next week is on for me, and if that guy doesn't take the sunday shift I'm going to fire him. HAHAHA
See you all (by the way, any plot hook is fine with me, and since Rompeculo is a mercenary for hire, it won't be hard for him to get into a side quest. Don't know about the rest though). I'll check the boards sometime during the week again for any updates.


----------



## firehorse

Server's up.  Be there after I unload the car....


----------



## evandariel

Hi guys. Internet was turned off. They say I haven't payed my bill in two months (hah - I have receipts). Don't know what they did to my payments but I'm getting it fixed. Hopefully before Sunday.


----------



## Memnus

Server is up for the day.


----------



## Zildrax

firehorse, I got Zerash's backround all revamped and ready to send to ya, but I need your email! *smiles*


----------



## firehorse

smithbilt@earthlink.net


----------



## firehorse

Possibly some bad news...  I found out last night we have been invited to a pre-wedding party Sunday night.  I'm going to try and get out of it.  I apologize ahead of time if I can't.


----------



## Memnus

Well, server's up in any case.


----------



## firehorse

Well, it was as I expected, couldn't get out of it.  Sorry about not posting for sure one way or the other, but my wife and I went shopping and then it was "Oh, we're leaving straight from here dear."  Sigh....  Anyway, let's try and fire it all up again next weekend.


----------



## firehorse

Zerash, got your history.  Thanks.  I'm working it into the plot line now.  I'm only going to edit one small detail about your adopted sister creating mummies: she would have to be at least 15th level to do so and I'm considering working her in too.  Any more information on her could be useful.


----------



## Ezieer

firehorse said:
			
		

> ...she would have to be at least 15th level to do so and I'm considering working her in too.  Any more information on her could be useful.




*Please consult with the 'Oracle' before spouting such nonsense!*
All it takes is a cheesy feat and/or a magic item to fix that...

1) 1st level Blackguard or Cleric with a 'Staff of Undead' (Caster Level 15+) 

2) 6th level spell (Cleric 6) so... 
11th level Cleric allows access to the spell and Increase her Caster Level by +4 by various means (see below and #3 and #4)
-Divine Spell Power feat p. 80 Complete Divine
-Increase this check by magic item, spell and/or skill synergy 
-Decent roll and/or Mods on the Divine Spell Power roll

3) 13th level Cleric and +2 Caster level 
Evil Domain (+1 Caster Level) and Orange Ioun Stone (+1 Caster Level)

4) 13th level Wizard and +2 Caster Level with
Orange Ioun Stone (+1 Caster Level)
Sanctum Spell Feat p. 82 Complete Arcane

and then she is @ Caster Level 15 (needed for Mummy w/ Create Undead)

or as a twist she is casting Summon Undead V and get her Mummy's that way

she'd need to be a 9th level Cleric or Wizard
she could have Extend Spell Feat as a 11th level char and her Mummy's would hang around for 22 rounds... 24 if she had the Evil Domain


----------



## evandariel

Mummies suck, make Tarrasques.


----------



## Zildrax

I don't remember putting in anything referring to her making mummies specifically...she's a necromancer, up to you how strong/good at it she is.

I'll write up some more information on her. She's an odd one.


----------



## firehorse

Thanks for the lesson Ezeeir....  Silly me for just looking in the core books...I'm also trying not to introduce too high of level NPCs to a basically 10th level party.

Anyhow, it may be a few sessions before you meet up with her anyway.  Quite the family reunion I'm planning...


----------



## firehorse

As for the level/gp suggestion in the Tavern Forum, yes, it is fun to try and cover differing levels at once.  Basically, with Valdir and Fleck off on their own thing, the party is basically 10th lvl CR.  If you like, post your level and current gp value of your equipment and I'll see if adjustments can/should be made.  I foresee an opportunity soon.


----------



## evandariel

Rompeculo is at 41700
(I included the most recent treasure award already).

His level is 10 and xp is at 47000/55000. Hope that helps.


----------



## Memnus

Elena: Level 10, 46000/55000, 54,700 gp
Fleck: Level 11, 65053/66000, 86,201 gp

To be fair, in calculating those values I included the cost of spellbook pages (100 each to fill), even though wizards get two free spells per level.

Edit: Server is up.


----------



## Memnus

Missing a DM ans a swordsman ... what's up?

Edit: Drack, your connection threw a Python exception, and now the server seems unhappy. I'll try bouncing it.


----------



## Ezieer

Memnus said:
			
		

> Missing a DM ans a swordsman ... what's up?




On a family trip... always problems staying on schedule but I'm here now (2 hrs late).

In server but can't see rooms. I can see then in the DEV's.

I can't stay in that server but I was fine in DEV II. Perhaps a move suggested?


----------



## Memnus

Seconded.  The server's unhappy.


----------



## firehorse

Can't see a server.  Should I start one?


----------



## firehorse

Evandariel is hosting a server.


----------



## evandariel

memnus, check to see that your server is running in version 1.7, that may cause problems with Drack if it's not.


----------



## evandariel

I'm assuming there is a game tonight?


----------



## Memnus

If so, server's up - has been upgraded to 1.6.3; couldn't find 1.7.0; the developer's zip that's available won't run without wxPython even though I'm not using a gui.


----------



## firehorse

Just a reminder.  The next two weeks' games will start at 7PST at the earliest.


----------



## evandariel

Command acknowledged.


----------



## Memnus

Server is up for the weekend, as I leave town tomorrow until Sunday who-knows-when.


----------



## evandariel

If for some reason it goes down, I'll host one named T13K - FMTG


----------



## firehorse

Alright all wayward souls, I've finally arrived in the room.  C'mon in and play ;-)


----------



## firehorse

Server's up Zerash


----------



## Ezieer

Drack - 11th level

57550 xp
58216 gp


----------



## evandariel

Drack: 11th level, 57550 xp, 58216 gp
Elena: 10th level, 46000 xp, 54700 gp
Rompeculo: 10th level, 47000 xp,  41700gp
Dunno about Zerash, Fleck is not with the party (although his stuff is above), Valdir is of on a thing and that's about all of the party.


----------



## Zildrax

Okay guys. I'll probably be late tonight...there's a small chance I won't be able to play but I should be able to drop in regardless. I'll try and see that I can though. *smiles*


----------



## Memnus

Server's up and accepting connections.


----------



## Zildrax

Looks like I can come after all, and I won't even be late! See you all there hopefully.


----------



## Memnus

A short announcement: The little collection of minis I'm hosting is moving.  Anything hosted at {www3.hmc.edu/~byoung} can now be found at {www.cs.hmc.edu/~byoung/minis}.  That said, if you want your own mini hosted there so everything can be together, poit me at it. We can have a little group picture there or something.


----------



## Ezieer

firehorse said:
			
		

> Just a reminder.  The next two weeks' games will start at 7PST at the earliest.




Are we back to the normal schedule? 6PST? Assuming so...


----------



## evandariel

Just a note: if the games start at 8pm cst (6pst) then I may be a bit late, I work until 8, so I would be at most 30 or 40 minutes late, but I will definitely be there, hopefully not to long after the start


----------



## firehorse

Yes we are, 6pm PST.


----------



## firehorse

Memnus said:
			
		

> A short announcement: The little collection of minis I'm hosting is moving.  Anything hosted at {www3.hmc.edu/~byoung} can now be found at {www.cs.hmc.edu/~byoung/minis}.  That said, if you want your own mini hosted there so everything can be together, poit me at it. We can have a little group picture there or something.




Valdir's is at: http://home.earthlink.net/~smithbilt/Minis/Valdir.gif


----------



## Memnus

Server's up.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry again about cancelling the game last night.  I think it was bad shrimp....  Anyway, I'm still planning on next Sunday.


----------



## Memnus

Hey look, a server!

Also, I'm talking with Emiricol about taking over www.the13kingdoms.org (remember that site?).  I want to put up a t13k wiki, which seems ideal for tracking a living setting, not to mention easier to navigate than either the setting guide or the DM boards, which is currently where everything is located. Even if it doesn't help to bring this horse back from the dead, it'd make the passing of the DM hat within our little group easier.


----------



## evandariel

So is Em ever returning? Say hi for me.


----------



## evandariel

Oh fleck for rompeculo's mini I've just been using some generic mini from... silverglass.

http://dmsilverglass.tripod.com/LW/rge_m_2.gif


----------



## Memnus

Server's up, mini page is now updated with an actual index page. Rompeculo and Elena minis added.


----------



## firehorse

Memnus said:
			
		

> Hey look, a server!
> 
> Also, I'm talking with Emiricol about taking over www.the13kingdoms.org (remember that site?).  I want to put up a t13k wiki, which seems ideal for tracking a living setting, not to mention easier to navigate than either the setting guide or the DM boards, which is currently where everything is located. Even if it doesn't help to bring this horse back from the dead, it'd make the passing of the DM hat within our little group easier.





Sounds like a great idea and quite a venture.  You have the time?


----------



## Memnus

We'll find out, won't we?


----------



## Memnus

Server's up. I'm also the new official registrar of our domain name, and hold the admin keys to the fresh phpwiki there.


----------



## firehorse

All hail the mighty Memnus.....we are not worthy.... ;-)


----------



## evandariel

hey, 
so is there a game tomorrow? i was under the impression that fleck would be moving, just let me know if there's a game so i can be there on time. otherwise, i'll see you next week.


----------



## firehorse

Server's up....


----------



## firehorse

Memnus said:
			
		

> Server's up. I'm also the new official registrar of our domain name, and hold the admin keys to the fresh phpwiki there.




My password is not working.  Can you either reset my password or delete me?


----------



## Ezieer

*loot and xp*

loot and xp would be cool... so we can reward the participants...


----------



## firehorse

Patience...just posted it.


----------



## Memnus

As I'm sure you've realized by slavishly following the recent changes on the13kingdoms.org (fun fact: we have an rss feed for changes at http://www.the13kingdoms.org/tiki-wiki_rss.php?ver=2 ), I'm back to having regular internet access, so we'll be resuming the Depths of Valdorane storyline this Sunday.  I may be just a bit annoyed that Savengriff has stolen the Magic Jar trick I was hoping to turn on you guys, but I'm sure I'll find something all the more aggravating...

No, I'm not actually that petty. Usually.

See you guys on Sunday.


----------



## Memnus

Server is up; Wiki now has all officially approved prestige classes and custom equipment, except Emiricol's crazy Ulruzian stuff. Next up is the gods.


----------



## Memnus

Bad, bad news, guys. Here comes real life.

So, I just moved. You knew that. I'm also a Rocky Horror junkie. You may have known that. The problem comes when I want to join the Rocky crew here... and now they tell me they'll take me, and their rehearsals are Sunday nights.

*EDIT:* (I don't know how late rehearsals will be going. They start at 5 Mountain time, and it's possible that they'll be short for now. As showtime gets closer, though, damn straight it'll go later.)

This was a really hard choice for me. This group has been a big deal to me for years, and I'd hate to have to leave. But I've been here three weeks and need to start meeting people, and gods know I'm failing at that at school.

So - that leaves four options.

0. (added in edit) We push start time back a single hour for now, and see how things go. It's possible that this timing will work, though it'll put a lot of vulnerability into future Sundays.

1. We move to another time during the week. I realize there are employed people in the group, and nothing else works for some of you. Finding something I can be consistent with will also suck, a lot, because I'm in grad school.

2. We go on hiatus until after the Halloween shows. Ick, ick ick ick, never mind that the cast is also available for hire year-round so I could get called away for a month of rehearsals at any point they get a gig, then when they start up rehearsals again next August I'm gone for another three months.

3. I bow out. I've got info for a lot of the major players in the Depths of Valdorane storyline, and can do a writeup of where I see things going and send it to anyone willing to take over. I'd continue to launch a server every week, follow the tavern posts, and redouble my efforts on filling in the wiki, but I'd no longer be an active member of FMTG.

Clearly, #2 is the worst option. #3 sucks for me, but if there's no time everyone else can agree on, I'll accept it. I suggest we try #0 this week and see how things go.

There's no good way to say how sorry about this. I wish there were.


----------



## firehorse

Memnus, there is no way I want you to have to bow out.  You have been the pillar of FMTG and I thoroughly believe the group would fall apart in a short time if you left.  If you need to, I can pick up some slack DMing too.

As for me, I think we should opt for option 0 this Sunday and look at days/times that we can change to.  We'll wait in case you go later.  

Saturdays would be excellent for me.  This semester has me going to school on Saturday, so the day is already pretty shot.  It would be nice to free up Sunday for quality time with my wife along with making sure I get enough sleep for work Monday.  Friday nights may also be an option.  I do occasionally work a second job on Saturday or Friday nights, but that is rare.

I may also be open on Monday or Wednesday nights as long as it doesn't go too late.


----------



## evandariel

Hmm.

Going later is ok.. though I have to be up ~6:30am on MWF. Saturday night wouldn't be too bad, I don't think, and Friday night is also ok, although I may (very, very rarely) have dinner plans on that night. Monday or Wednesday nights would be good, since I don't have to be up so early on tuesday and thursday.

I don't mind moving times, really, as long as we all stay flexible in case something comes up.


----------



## Memnus

Server is up for the night. I'll try to be back by 7 PDT or earlier, and bring with me news of how consistently that will be possible.


----------



## Zildrax

I am, for the most part, good for any time. I wouldn't mind a date change actually since no matter what I do I always seem tired on Sunday. Maybe I won't be tired on another day. *chuckles*


----------



## Memnus

Well, by popular demand, Monday it will be, at the regular time - 6 pm Pacific time.  Ezieer, does this work for you?

Filling up the wiki proceeds nicely - all gods are now in, and a framework for the kingdoms, which are the real meat. I think once we get Mittendien, Thoradur, and Lorlynia in (with separate pages for important cities and whatever NPCs are available) we should be able to start advertising.


----------



## Ezieer

Memnus said:
			
		

> Well, by popular demand, Monday it will be, at the regular time - 6 pm Pacific time.  Ezieer, does this work for you?
> 
> Filling up the wiki proceeds nicely - all gods are now in, and a framework for the kingdoms, which are the real meat. I think once we get Mittendien, Thoradur, and Lorlynia in (with separate pages for important cities and whatever NPCs are available) we should be able to start advertising.




Yeah that will work.


----------



## firehorse

Is there going to be a link to the maps too?


----------



## Memnus

Once I figure out where I've got quota space left to put them, yeah. I'm not putting them on the wiki itself - the almighty Emiricol asked me to keep the bandwidth use down, and since he's still paying the hosting, what he says goes.


----------



## firehorse

I understand.  How is Em?  Has he said anything about coming back?

I'm also working up a Ranger Class Variant for Dwarf Rangers (Caver).  I've seen mention of them, but nothing specific before.  Basically, the archery combat style will be tailored more to crossbows, plant-based spells will be swapped out for more stone-based, and they will be able to use their sense of smell to help tracking in underground (hard ground) settings.  Penalties for snow, rain, etc. will double and wind will also hamper their tracking.  Also, one of their animal companion choices will be the Dwarf Hound, although it will be in the 'Class Lvl -3' section.

Anyway, I'll send it to you when I get something written up.  Just tossing things around right now.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up for the night.

Firehorse, remember that T13K is standard base classes only - though a Caver prestige class, easily accessible to any 5th dwarven ranger, would be good.


----------



## firehorse

You know, making it a PrCl might be better.  I'll send you the variant and let you decide which.


----------



## Memnus

emiricol said:
			
		

> Working two jobs....  Family....  Crazy.
> 
> I might be able to do a weird hours game every other week in about 3-6 months - not weekend though.




He's looking into the hosting issues. The problem's not on my end; the DNS is registered for another two years.


----------



## Memnus

Memnus said:
			
		

> Server's up for the night.




Apparently I can't post just the quote.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry, I'm too sick to play tonight.  See you next week, if my head doesn't explode first.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up.  Here's the deal - I'm running on about four hours of sleep, plus the half hour or so that I got in the office when no one was looking for me, so we've got three hours flat tonight, then I'm going to bed and passing out, in the middle of a round if need be.  I've got a break from school next week, so I'll make it up to you then.

More importantly, the website's back, no content lost. Or at least, it was earlier, though it could theoretically take up to 48 hours for the new settings to propagate everywhere they need to.


----------



## evandariel

make it up to us as in longer session, right?


----------



## Memnus

Server's up for the night.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up. Game start may be a bit late depending on how long it takes me to take a shower and cook a pizza.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up; we will in fact be starting as close to on time as everyone is present.


----------



## Renfield

Wow, it seems there is some life left in these boards. How's everyone doing? Are there any plans to get T13K back on it's feet again or is the only bastion of activity doomed to simply be a couple OOC threads for already running games? Me sad, miss this place much.


----------



## Memnus

Hey, Renfield!

The website (remember that we had one of those?) has been converted over to a wiki, where I was originally planning to copy in all the info from the world doc, and new stuff from the boards.  I haven't had the energy to go back to it since a server switch lost all the gods and prestige classes, though...

Next time I have bountiful free time (translation - second half of December) I'll hopefully pick that back up. Help is always welcome on that front...


----------



## Renfield

I think I might at least have my prestige class in there.... not sure. My own time has been severely precious this semester. Though if there is anything you think I can help with let me know and I'll see what I can or can't do.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up, and a translation posted to the tavern thread.


----------



## Memnus

Ugh. This is an insane week, and I think I'm coming down with something... I hate to do this, but I just can't make it tonight. Sorry about this.

I'm looking at the pacing of this storyline, and trying to bring things back around to the goings-on in more hospitable lands, getting the actual war started, etcetera.  Once we've plowed through what I've got left, I think I'll be a bit dry on the DMing for a while, and would like to bring Fleck (or maybe Elena) back - so if anyone wants to pick up the reins in a couple months, start thinking ahead now.  Drop me an email if you're interested and I'll let you know the major plot points you'll have to work with.


----------



## The FR DM

Was just going to post that I'm feeling like crap to and wasn't going to be there so it works out well


----------



## evandariel

crap


----------



## Ezieer

evandariel said:
			
		

> crap




crap sandwich... toppers on my day

however the 2 year old wont complain... so not everyone is unhappy


----------



## evandariel

Yeah mine felt the same way. Still, serious disappointment.

I haven't DM'ed in a very, very long time, am rusty on a lot of rules, and so on, but if no one wants to take up DMhood I guess I could run something out of dungeon.


----------



## firehorse

I might just be able to take up the mantle again, if required...


----------



## Memnus

It would probably be a few months off still, so no rush. Still time to let the plotbunnies breed.

Server's up for the night.


----------



## The FR DM

I won't be able to play tonight, I have other things going on.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up.


----------



## Memnus

Savengriff: You're resurrected, and Naeron wants you to send him a book from the dwarves called Lists of the Kings.

Everyone: XP update posted in the tavern.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up, website is (theoretically) back up as well.


----------



## evandariel

I might pull Gadreman from the group after this quest, since we desperately need a rogue in the party. Drack is fine and all, but against any decent 12-13th level trap, it could get a bit shakey.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up.


----------



## Zildrax

Hey guys. I've got the flu, so it's unlikely I can play this week...*frowns* If I feel better I'll drop by, but don't count on it. Sorry all.


----------



## firehorse

Unfortunately, my wife just volunteered me to help a friend work on his car's brakes.  So, I likely won't make it either.  Sorry.

Scratch that, they finally listened and took it to a professional mechanic.


----------



## Memnus

Well, server's up. If we don't get enough for a game, I won't complain; I'll either do homework or pass out.

Massive website update: New spells and domains, magic items, and prestige classes are now available.  Next update in a couple weeks when I have time to make the gods all OGL compatible.


----------



## evandariel

Well. I want to play... so there


----------



## Memnus

Server's up.

What's everyone's availability for the next few weeks? For me:

18 December: Probably yes, but accidents happen
25 December: No
1 January: No
8 January: Tenatively yes
15 January and on: Business as usual


----------



## firehorse

Mine's about the same except January 8th is a likely yes.


----------



## evandariel

My availability is anytime, unless the monday falls on, the day before, or the day after christmas. available on new years day too, if it's a monday.


----------



## Ezieer

Memnus said:
			
		

> Server's up.
> 
> What's everyone's availability for the next few weeks? For me:
> 
> 18 December: Probably yes, but accidents happen
> 25 December: No
> 1 January: No
> 8 January: Tenatively yes
> 15 January and on: Business as usual




I'm available for all except December 25th. Wife would probably put the kabosh on that.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up.  I'm horribly unprepared, 500 miles away from my sourcebooks (thank you d20srd.org), and on a dialup connection.  But the game goes on!


----------



## firehorse

Hey, been sitting in the lobby for quite a while now trying to figure out the password.  Somebody come get me...


----------



## Memnus

Server's up.


----------



## evandariel

FH, I'll need you to DM this weekend. I have had too busy a week to get fully prepared. Thanks. See you guys on Monday.


----------



## Memnus

Here, have a server.


----------



## firehorse

evandariel said:
			
		

> FH, I'll need you to DM this weekend. I have had too busy a week to get fully prepared. Thanks. See you guys on Monday.




No problem, will do...


----------



## Memnus

server's up


----------



## Zildrax

Finally finished updating Zerash's character sheet! But I forgot your email evandariel. If you feel you can post it here, go ahead, if not we could meet on OpenRPG?


----------



## evandariel

just send it to evandariel@hotmail.com but that's just my username you can call me sly. or anything other saucy name you may come up with.


----------



## evandariel

Sorry about this guys, but I'm going to have to cancel the game next week. Lisa just had a stomach bug, so she is fine, but a friend of mine (old gamer!) that I haven't seen in years is going to be near where I live. So I am going to have to go see him this weekend while I have the chance, and won't get back until 10 or 11pm on monday.

I am, however, excited about DMing. I've got several different avenues lined up, so we will see where the group leads itself. Email me (evandariel@hotmail.com) if you need anything.

Ciao.


----------



## Ezieer

evandariel said:
			
		

> Sorry about this guys, but I'm going to have to cancel the game next week. Lisa just had a stomach bug, so she is fine, but a friend of mine (old gamer!) that I haven't seen in years is going to be near where I live. So I am going to have to go see him this weekend while I have the chance, and won't get back until 10 or 11pm on monday.
> 
> I am, however, excited about DMing. I've got several different avenues lined up, so we will see where the group leads itself. Email me (evandariel@hotmail.com) if you need anything.
> 
> Ciao.




I was wondering if we were pre-treasure redo or post-treasure redo so I can be ready for next session (if its post).


----------



## Ezieer

I'm actually supposed to work in the evening this monday (3-05-07)... I should be there for the beginning if we start on time.. but I'll probably be only on for an hour or so unless I finagle something.


----------



## firehorse

The recent near-demise of my main character has prompted me to develop a backup character.  In the process, I have found him to be so interesting as to want to use him now.  He is a dwarven ranger pretty much straight out of the 3.5 PHB and DMG who has giants as a favored enemy.  I'm going to find a way to work him in and Valdir out if the DM approves of him.

See you tonight.


----------



## Ezieer

Ezieer said:
			
		

> I'm actually supposed to work in the evening this monday (3-05-07)... I should be there for the beginning if we start on time.. but I'll probably be only on for an hour or so unless I finagle something.




actually... snafu planning rules are in effect

*I wont be there at all tonite.*


----------



## evandariel

Not a problem. see you next week.


----------



## Ezieer

anyone home?


----------



## Memnus

Server's up, and I see you - it's getting awfully late though...


----------



## evandariel

Sorry guys. I'm doped up on darvocet I just woke up. They had to do surgery to remove an embedded wisdom tooth sideways tooth, mind you). I slept all day. Sorry about the game, it totally slipped my mind. see you guys next week.


----------



## Zildrax

I might not be able to play this week...I'll come by if I can, but if everyone is there but me, start without me. Try not to get me killed. *winks*


----------



## evandariel

Session recap: The group continued to advance upon the giant lying in wait among the rubble of a landslide. As the group closed to within a hundred feet of the creature, Valdir attempted to scale the cliff face and find a vantage point from which to assault the giantess. Quick to react, a boulder knocked Valdir flying from the rock face. A well placed spell from Fleck then held the giantess stock still, immobile, and Zerash and Drack closed quickly. Unfortunately for Drack, the giantess managed to break the hold of the spell before he ascended the rubble, and he was greeted by her waiting arms. Struggling for a moment, he broke free, only to find three gorgons, hellbulls as Drack put it, staring him down. He took the only opportunity to flee that presented itself. Meanwhile, Fleck, unsure what was conspiring behind the pile of stone and debris, flew to a vantage point over the rubble, flinging spells as he did so, and Zerash created a barrier of blades to protect Drack from pursuit. What seemed to be a life saver for Drack ended in a horrible miscalculation, as the giantess, with no way after either Drack or Zerash, mounted the rubble herself, throwing herself and her axe at the only creature within range: Fleck. Valdir managed to release a heart-stopping barrage of arrows as the giant finally showed itself, however it was not enough to stop the brute, and Fleck fell from the skies in two pieces. Zerash and Valdir, both in a state of shock and anger, finished the frothing barbarian within moments. Thereafter, Drack and Zerash managed to bring down the sole gorgon left on their side of the barrier of whirling blades, and Valdir began to pick off the other two with his bow. Desperate to attack, the gorgons moved up and down the barrier for many seconds, one now nearly dead from arrows from above. With a final effort, the two breathed noxious fumes, which wafted through the area and through the blades before them to cover Drack and Zerash. Drack coughed most of the poison from his mouth and was unaffected. Zerash was not as fortunate, and before Drack's eyes his skin transformed into a stoney color and texture. Valdir finished off one of the gorgons, and the other charged through the barrier, injuring itself but unable to trample over the warrior Drack. It was quickly dispatched. Now the two remaining companions must decide what to do, with both cleric and mage gone, trapped behind enemy lines.


----------



## Memnus

OpenRPG update: 1.7.1 is much, much closer to what I've wanted OpenRPG to be for a while.  It has undockable windows (no more compromising between chat space and map space), a plugin to support global variables (no more having to remember bless bonuses), and actually runs on the most recent version of Python and wxPython.  The autoupdater doesn't work, so I had to do a fresh install. It kept my game tree but deleted my preferences, which were easy enough to replace.

Probably won't be updating the server for a bit yet, though.  I'll reply to the session recap on the tavern thread.


----------



## evandariel

Remember WebRPG or whatever? Undockable windows are a godsend I've been moaning about for years.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry guys... Came down with the flu and I'm too sick to DM.  Hope you get this before you reschedule too much.  See you next week.


----------



## Memnus

Server's up. If it's not showing on the meta, try going for knuth-dot-cs-dot-hmc-dot-edu:6774 directly; if that doesn't work either email me so I know. I'm seeing it fine.

Edit, because it makes more sense to say this here:

Well, it's end of semester, and here's my schedule:

This week and next week: I'll be present, but if I'm not working simultaneously I'm screwed.

30 April: Almost certainly here with no distractions.

7 May: 95% likely to be here.

14 May: 20% likely.

21 May: No chance.

28 May: 95% likely.

After that: regularly scheduled programming.

Hmm, it seemed worse than that in my head. But there it is: your advance warning that I'll be missing two weeks in May.


----------



## firehorse

Damn IRS...

Looks like we are not going to be able to reschedule the audit so I'm afraid I'll have to cancel the game tonight to finish up preparations.  Sorry.

If America is ever given the opportunity to vote for a National Sales Tax....vote yes.


----------



## firehorse

Alrighty then, audit's over for now and server's up...


----------



## Zildrax

Strange, I'm not seeing it. Can anyone else see it or is there another way I can connect?


----------



## firehorse

Really, I saw it right off...

Try  67.101.169.115


----------



## firehorse

Server's up.  Hopefully we have a quorum...


----------



## firehorse

Well, looks like Memnus hit that 5% range....no quorum again.  Let's try again next week?  I've got finals, but they are easy and shouldn't keep me from DMing.


----------



## Memnus

Sorry I missed that chance, but I will actually be there tomorrow - stuff got reshuffled and I won't be off camping after all.


----------



## firehorse

Well, I was going to call the session off since I had an assignment due.  But, since I found out at 10am that it was due at noon, I banged it out and I'm free.  I've got some other stuff due Wednesday, but I can put it off since our wayward wizard will be back.  Let's plan on playing tonight shall we?


----------



## Memnus

It's a plan. Server's up, but I'll be afk until game time trying to get my new computer set up.

EDIT: Metaserver cache seems to be having issues; if it's not showing on the list go ahead and manually enter the server, knuth.cs.hmc.edu:6774 (now unobfuscated).


----------



## Zildrax

Be there soon...OpenRPG is being stubborn about starting.


----------



## firehorse

Damn, something happened to my Browse Servers window.  It won't popup.  Grrrr.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry guys, seems that OpenRPG took the big dump on me.  The powers that be are trying to tell us something.  Next week it is...


----------



## Memnus

Next week is memorial day - I'm nothing but free, but others in the group have families - are we still on?


----------



## Memnus

Well, server's up in any case.


----------



## Memnus

Server is NOT WORKING - I have a FMTG room on OpenRPG Dev II.


----------



## Ezieer

So are we operating on Flecks timeline of 5 days and we are going to zip?


----------



## Memnus

Room open on Dev II again.


----------



## Memnus

It's looking like I'll be as much as an hour late tonight ... sorry. :-(


----------



## firehorse

Server's up...


----------



## Ezieer

firehorse said:
			
		

> Server's up...




it didn't look like I could get on the server... but I did... so give it your best shot... it will work


----------



## firehorse

Sorry guys, had a flooding issue in my condo late last week and I'm still cleaning up.  Won't be able to DM tonight...


----------



## Memnus

Chilling on Dev II... we still on?


----------



## Memnus

Got a room on Dev II, poking at what OpenRPG can actually do. There's a lot of undocumented stuff.


----------



## firehorse

I have to stay late at work tonight, so I'm going to be running late.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry guys, worked longer than anticipated and traffic was terrible.  Now, OpenRPG is not working right....sigh...


----------



## firehorse

Alright, ready to go this time...  I'll start a server...


----------



## Zildrax

Agh...somehow I forgot what day it was. *frowns* I feel stupid...sorry everyone. I'll be there next time though. Again, really sorry...


----------



## firehorse

My turn to apologize.  A friend of mine passed away late last week and the funeral is today.

I realize this is week three without a game, but I won't be able to make it.  Sometime RL really sucks...


----------



## firehorse

Server's up...


----------



## firehorse

We will probably have a potential new player observing the game Monday night (if everything goes well with the OpenRPG downloads, etc.).  Although not the 20+ year DnD veteran like some of us....he's pretty sharp and has the right attitude for our campaign.  He also DMs some, so we may have another DM to rotate in once he gets familiar with T13K and FMTG.


----------



## firehorse

Just a heads-up...  I'm working till 5pm tonight and it is about an hour and a half commute, so I may be a little late.  But, I'm still coming.


----------



## Zildrax

I'm not sure I'll be up for it tonight, I feel really crappy/exhausted. However, I'll drop by in a bit and let you all know, or post here.


----------



## Ezieer

Zildrax said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I'll be up for it tonight, I feel really crappy/exhausted. However, I'll drop by in a bit and let you all know, or post here.




The sick daughter   , tired wife  and crazy eldest demon    won't mind my attentions.


----------



## Zildrax

While I'm awake, that's about all I am...I'm pretty out of it guys and don't think I'll be able to contribute much, if anything. Really sorry, heh. And hopefully things will be better next week.


----------



## firehorse

I know, I know, I'm later than I thought.  Plus it looks like we've got a couple of players that won't be up to much tonight.  I'm going to open a server for a while so our new player can check things out and anyone can at least chat.


----------



## firehorse

Something I think I mentioned before summer started that I just got reminded of when I look at this semester's class schedule.  I have class Monday nights...

Looks like we've got a couple of options: 

1) We find another night to game and I continue to DM.  Tuesday nights would be perfect.  Sundays okay, but not preferred.

2) We leave it on Monday nights and I turn the DM crown over to another and bow out gracefully until December.

Post your votes now...


----------



## Memnus

Er. I guess I could do Tuesdays. Mondays were working so well, though... And the original reason I requested the move away from Sundays is back again this year, so that'd be out for me.

I certainly can't take up the DM hat this semester, I'm afraid, and spring is just going to be sheer chaos.


----------



## Zildrax

I'm fine with tuesdays!


----------



## firehorse

So far, Tuesdays look to be it.  I'm going to ask we start this week.  My wife informed me that I have a birthday party of a friend to go to tonight, so I'll be on for a little bit just to finalize the new gaming day thing, but then I've got to go.  Damn RL....


----------



## firehorse

Server's up till 7pm PST


----------



## Ezieer

firehorse said:
			
		

> Server's up till 7pm PST




not seeing server.. but tues is fine


----------



## firehorse

Can't...seem...to hold....it...together!.... She's breaking up!....

Server doesn't seem to like the heat either.  Tomorrow night, 6pm PST it is.  Hopefully the server will be nice.


----------



## firehorse

Server's up...


----------



## firehorse

Having trouble getting OpenRPG to run...  I'll let you know...


----------



## firehorse

Server's up and...hopefully...stable.


----------



## firehorse

My wife had to change her flight back here to Tuesday night at 5pm, so I may be a bit late.


----------



## firehorse

Whew...made it back.  I'll start a server and see if we want to even attempt it tonight.  Sorry...


----------



## firehorse

My apologies folks (I seem to be doing that a lot lately...), but my wife reminded me that I have an Association Board Meeting to attend tomorrow night so, I won't be able to DM.


----------



## Ezieer

I'll be on at the 1/2 of the hour looking for the server.... you guys.


----------



## firehorse

Server's up...


----------



## Memnus

I can't make it tonight, I'm afraid. :-(


----------



## firehorse

Tis okay, we'll try again next week.


----------



## Zildrax

Server is up now. *looks for Drack*


----------



## firehorse

Server's up....come and get some...


----------



## firehorse

Server's up...


----------



## Ezieer

firehorse said:
			
		

> Server's up...




I'll be late... have to take the child to Gymnastics for an hour. See you at 7:00-15 PST


----------



## Ezieer

Ezieer said:
			
		

> I'll be late... have to take the child to Gymnastics for an hour. See you at 7:00-15 PST




Not seeing any server info... but I have the same deal again (see above) tonite.


----------



## firehorse

Server's up....


----------



## firehorse

Due to a couple of personal issues, I may be a bit late.  Sorry.


----------



## Ezieer

Ezieer said:
			
		

> I'll be late... have to take the child to Gymnastics for an hour. See you at 7:00-15 PST




again! 

having 2 kids is difficult... you have to be with one of them almost all of the time.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry, personal issues are a bit much tonight.  I'm afraid I am not up to DMing tonight.  Very sorry, sometimes RL just sucks.


----------



## Ezieer

firehorse said:
			
		

> Sorry, personal issues are a bit much tonight.  I'm afraid I am not up to DMing tonight.  Very sorry, sometimes RL just sucks.




That's fine for me.... Baby had the stomach flu on Friday... gave it to Wife... Wife still has a touch of it. Gave it to Child... still has a touch of it. And I got it Yesterday... still have it.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Very well. *sigh* I won't be on next week or the one after though. Sorry.


----------



## Memnus

What's the forecast for tomorrow?


----------



## firehorse

Looks bleek.  I need to drive my wife to Long Beach and DF can't make it.  I'll post some more plot lines on the Tavern board, but the game won't be happening tonight.


----------



## firehorse

I think I mentioned it in game, but I'll post it anyway ... I have a Board Meeting tonight.  That, along with the fact that DF can't make it, means we should continue to further the storyline on the boards and attempt to game next week.  Please post any reactions or actions to the latest storyline posts in the Tavern.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Well, I should be able to get on next week. My rehearsals are ending, so Tuesday nights will be free again for me.


----------



## firehorse

Server's up.  I will try to start game play where the forums left off...


----------



## Dragonwriter

I am feeling really terrible. I got hit with something and am just not up for playing tonight. Sorry .


----------



## firehorse

Looks like you gave your virus to my Internet Provider.  My wife called me (I'm at work right now) and my internet is down.  Sorry folks.


----------



## firehorse

Server's up...


----------



## firehorse

Tis the season...  After a bit of discussion, it looks like we are going to take our annual holiday break from gaming.  We are also considering moving back to Monday nights.  So, minus any objections, play will resume Jan. 7.

Also, my wife is going into surgery any day now, so I'm going to be distracted and unreliable for gaming for a while.  Memnus has graciously offered to DM for a while so the game doesn't suffer.  We may switch to alternate characters for a while.  Memnus will post the particulars.

Happy holidays...


----------



## firehorse

As expected, my wife's surgery looks like it will be Tuesday morning early, so we both will be busy getting ready and going to bed early.  Sorry guys, I probably won't make this one.  Wish us luck...


----------



## Memnus

If it were up to me, she'd recover with record speed. We'll be thinking of you.

Everyone else: Game is on with regular characters, Monday night, 9 EST / 6 PST.  See the tavern thread once I get the intro composed.


----------



## Memnus

I can't start a useful server. Room is open on Dev II.


----------



## Ezieer

Memnus said:
			
		

> I can't start a useful server. Room is open on Dev II.




Sorry... I was thinking the game was going to be cancelled on the surgery news. Child was sick anyway so I would have been 2 hours late (instead of 3 hours) anyway.


----------



## Memnus

Room's open on OpenRPG Veav I.


----------



## firehorse

Thanks for the positive thoughts.  Sorry I didn't notify you beforehand last night, I was at the hospital.  The surgery went well and she was moved from ICU to a regular room Friday.  She may be moved to physical therapy tomorrow to get her mobile again.  With any luck, she'll be home this week.  We'll see.  Again, sorry I didn't warn you I would be gone.  Hope the game keeps going.  Happy gaming.


----------



## Dragonwriter

That's good to hear. We were worried for each of you. Everyone over here is still sending positive thoughts out for you both.


----------



## firehorse

She is still in the hospital and had a small setback Friday, so I'll be there tonight.  Hope everything is going well with the game.


----------



## Memnus

Alright, thanks for keeping us posted. Did you get my email about Fleck's plans for Valdir?

Everyone else - room is open, Veav I.


----------



## Memnus

28 January: Game is OFF. It's two hours to game time, I'm still at school with no idea when I'll have this assignment done (due tomorrow), and my boss has just gone to talk to HR about whether I can actually have a job.  Sorry folks.


----------



## Ezieer

Memnus said:
			
		

> 28 January: Game is OFF. It's two hours to game time, I'm still at school with no idea when I'll have this assignment done (due tomorrow), and my boss has just gone to talk to HR about whether I can actually have a job.  Sorry folks.




Quite the boon for me actually... I have to go to my job and do 1d4 hours of work as well.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry to hear about the job woes.  Hope everything works out.

Looks like my wife might get out of the hospital next Wednesday, so I may return soon.

No Memnus, I've yet to check my email in the last few weeks.  I'll take a look.


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys.. how's it going? looks like everything's still alive


----------



## Memnus

Same place as last week.

The new OpenRPG version has brought in some new bugs and not fixed some old ones. You'll want to skip out of the lobby as fast as possible.


----------



## Memnus

Room's open on Veav II. We're on this week.

Next week is a no; week after that almost certainly a no as well.


----------



## firehorse

Heyo,

Just an update:  My wife is out of the hospital and at home.  She still needs some nursemaiding (you should see me in the outfit) so, it will be a week or two before I get back.  Please don't let the game die...


----------



## Renfield

Nice to see at least one element of 13 Kingdoms is still going strong. A pity the rest didn't quite work out so much...


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, kinda need people around running games and people aware of them to join them, else things just fall apart.  Doesn't help that the Setting Guide PDF has been more or less inaccessable for a while, and the website basically empty.  That makes it rather hard to try recruiting anyone new to The 13 Kingdoms.  

I'd have rejoined the group already if I'd been able to last fall (which is when I finally started gaming again, having regained some free time), but I no longer had access to the computer on most Sunday evenings.

At this point, I could, except I'm having troubles with OpenRPG now.  My family got a new computer, and the old one is now connected to the new one's internet connection through a wireless router.  But I think the new computer's firewall is interfering, because my servers are inaccessable whether I run them on either computer, and I'm not sure if I could even connect to anyone else's server.  Doesn't help that I had to update to the newest version of OpenRPG in order to even try OpenRPG on the new computer.

If I can get things worked out enough that I can at least connect to other folks' servers in OpenRPG, then I'd like to rejoin the group.


----------



## evandariel

I wouldn't mind rejoining either, granted that there is room. Tabitha is healthy and well and the heart problems are a thing of the past. Work and everything has calmed down too. Let me know.

Oh Arkhandus:


----------



## firehorse

Memnus said:
			
		

> Room's open on Veav II. We're on this week.
> 
> Next week is a no; week after that almost certainly a no as well.




Well, minus any modifications to this post, I'm going to assume no game tonight.  That's ok, since my wife, although doing better, still needs a little nursing.  Let me know if there is a game next week and what I need to bring.


----------



## evandariel

So um... can anyone hear me 

I'm going to drop by on Monday if there is a game to say hi, would like to get back into gaming again. Take care everybody.

PS hope the wife feels better, whatever happened. I've dealt with so many medical emergencies the past two years I have a solid empathy for you.


----------



## Memnus

Ugh, tomorrow's another no. I'm really sorry, guys.

FH, I'll email you a summary of what's happened if you'd like to pick stuff up again sometime.


----------



## firehorse

Roger that.  I'll probably game next week, if it is on.  I'm hoping to take a week or two to get back into it and then I'll reassume the DM spot if you want me to Mem.


----------



## Ezieer

firehorse said:
			
		

> Roger that.  I'll probably game next week, if it is on.  I'm hoping to take a week or two to get back into it and then I'll reassume the DM spot if you want me to Mem.




see everyone next week then..


----------



## evandariel

Hmm... I couldn't get OpenRPG to function last night anyway. I will try reinstalling it. What is the current version anyway?

PS - either you guys have been meticulously overlooking Arkhandus and my posts or I'm going insane  If there is a problem with me trying to come back into the game just let me know, it won't hurt my feelings TOO bad.


----------



## Arkhandus

Eh, no worries.  I'm still trying to work out my recent problems with OpenRPG.


----------



## firehorse

evandariel said:
			
		

> Hmm... I couldn't get OpenRPG to function last night anyway. I will try reinstalling it. What is the current version anyway?
> 
> PS - either you guys have been meticulously overlooking Arkhandus and my posts or I'm going insane  If there is a problem with me trying to come back into the game just let me know, it won't hurt my feelings TOO bad.




I've seen them but, as you can see, I've been a bit preoccupied.  We'll see where we are when the game starts back up.  I'm probably going to resume the helm in a couple of weeks.  Tell you the truth, its been so long I forget what character you had...  I seem to recal Arkandus liked the names with 'us' at the end, Argus was the last one I think, although I seem to recall he might have been getting a bit frustrated with him.  Either way, we'll see where we are.


----------



## evandariel

I was Gadreman, Rompeculo, Sevren, and quite a few others. But I wasn't planning on bringing anyone specific back, probably something new, whatever the party is lacking in. Anyway fh, I saw a couple posts about your wife, I don't know what's going on but I know you are busy. Was just curious if anyone could see my posts.


----------



## Arkhandus

Heheh.  Yep.
I was Vaeron the sorcerer/wizard in Bandora, an earth genasi fighter in the brief FR campaign whose name I've forgotten since I lost the character sheet, Theodus Brightbeard in Emiricol's Kinrisar standalone adventure and later in Entropy's Kinrisar campaign (briefly), Corvus Thoracius the hobgoblin rogue/fighter in the Arena, Magnus Krieghelm the fighter in FMTG's first two adventures, then Argus the confused and very messed up druid/monk/barbarian/fighter/ranger after that. 

Argus is probably running around the Kinrisari wilderness doing only-Eraekoth-knows-what by this point, still trying to find his path.  I still don't know why I wind up making so many character names ending in -us; it certainly wasn't common in my first one or two dozen D&D/RPGing characters, I know that much, since I still have their sheets.  


I've entertained silly thoughts of making up Magnus' cousin as a PC (though most of his family died in the raid that took his parents, Magnus did live with an uncle for a while afterward, and still had some distant relatives).

Instead though, I tinkered with a Caedmonish fighter 1/cleric X of Brand.  I figured that odds were, if our friendly halfling cleric hasn't returned, the party could be in need of a cleric.


----------



## firehorse

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Heheh.  Yep.
> I was Vaeron the sorcerer/wizard in Bandora, an earth genasi fighter in the brief FR campaign whose name I've forgotten since I lost the character sheet, Theodus Brightbeard in Emiricol's Kinrisar standalone adventure and later in Entropy's Kinrisar campaign (briefly), Corvus Thoracius the hobgoblin rogue/fighter in the Arena, Magnus Krieghelm the fighter in FMTG's first two adventures, then Argus the confused and very messed up druid/monk/barbarian/fighter/ranger after that.
> 
> Argus is probably running around the Kinrisari wilderness doing only-Eraekoth-knows-what by this point, still trying to find his path.  I still don't know why I wind up making so many character names ending in -us; it certainly wasn't common in my first one or two dozen D&D/RPGing characters, I know that much, since I still have their sheets.
> 
> 
> I've entertained silly thoughts of making up Magnus' cousin as a PC (though most of his family died in the raid that took his parents, Magnus did live with an uncle for a while afterward, and still had some distant relatives).
> 
> Instead though, I tinkered with a Caedmonish fighter 1/cleric X of Brand.  I figured that odds were, if our friendly halfling cleric hasn't returned, the party could be in need of a cleric.




Vaeron, that was it.  Couldn't remember because it didn't have '-us' in it. ;-)

Anyway, we do have a cleric now who is pretty handy with a spear.  His only downfall is, being a cleric of Naeron, we have tallied up quite a few quests because of Naeron's reluctance to resurrect our characters...

Valdir, the ranger who was with Magnus when he went down in a pile of goblins, is now a bit out of things, mainly due to his current vampirish tendancies.  Easier to make him a villian for a while than PC him and DM at the same time...


----------



## Memnus

Room's open on Dev II. Ark, Ev, feel free to drop by and chat. I'm even less prepared than usual so this week promises to be exciting...

FH, we never did decide what became of Fleck and Valdir, did we?


----------



## Zildrax

Hey guys, I'm not sure I'll be able to make it tonight. If you got enough people without me, go ahead, but...

Try not to get me turned to stone this time okay?


----------



## Memnus

50 minutes after game time, and only Fahlias present -- game called in favor of homework. See you next week.


----------



## Ezieer

Memnus said:
			
		

> 50 minutes after game time, and only Fahlias present -- game called in favor of homework. See you next week.




Gah... I had to eat dinner out with the family and just got back.


----------



## evandariel

I was late too, but I figured since I wasn't playing yet it wouldn't matter. Try to catch you guys next week.


----------



## firehorse

Memnus said:
			
		

> 50 minutes after game time, and only Fahlias present -- game called in favor of homework. See you next week.




Sorry about last night, something came up at the last minute.  I'll try again for next week.


----------



## Arkhandus

Hrm.  I've forgotten, is it Sundays that the group meets, or is it Saturdays, or Mondays?


----------



## Ezieer

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Hrm.  I've forgotten, is it Sundays that the group meets, or is it Saturdays, or Mondays?




Monday Night 9pm EST/6pm PST


----------



## Memnus

Room's up on Dev II (finally)


----------



## firehorse

Server's up - For More Than Glory


----------



## firehorse

Game room open on OpenRPG DEV II


----------



## Ezieer

My attendance is seriously iffy on Monday.

My father's funeral, dealing with family and being halfway accross the country with two small kids is bound to throw a wrench into my gaming.


----------



## evandariel

Sorry to hear about your father  I lost my mother in 05 and my father had serious heart surgery in 06, so I know how it is.

Well if we see you, great, but don't sweat it. Besides, Sevren can cover for the rogue stuff in the meanwhile.


----------



## evandariel

What server are we on?


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## firehorse

Damn, that's rough.  Sorry to hear about that Ezieer.

Well, game room open on Dev II.  We'll see if we have enough to play.


----------



## firehorse

Parked in the Lobby of Dev II...


----------



## Memnus

Is it just me, or is EnWorld running particularly slow this last week?

Anyway, I can make no promises for tonight. I have a big group project due tomorrow, and we're meeting this afternoon to crash through it headfirst. If it takes less than five hours, I'll be on time; if not, I may want to drink heavily.


----------



## evandariel

It is running slow, it's not just you.

Well see you tonight, or next week if you can't make it.


----------



## Zildrax

Guys, I'm just not up for it tonight I'm afraid.  I wasn't sure if I would be but figured I'd wait and see...anyway, good luck and have fun without me.


----------



## evandariel

Maybe Drack and I can get into some melee trouble.... 
Hoping there's a game, anyway.


----------



## firehorse

Room's open on DEV II for all those who can make it.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Hey, I'd be willing to get on the melee fighting too...
I'm just browsing the servers, waiting for anything.


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, it's runnin' really slow lately, and for no good reason.  Probably something to do with the work on EN World 2, though now it appears to be a few weeks/months away from going up.

Sorry I haven't posted the other campaign's intro and such yet, but I was really busy and distracted this week.  I did get the intro and stuff mostly done, so I will have it done sometime soon.


----------



## Ezieer

evandariel said:
			
		

> Maybe Drack and I can get into some melee trouble....
> Hoping there's a game, anyway.




Not looking good at this point.


----------



## firehorse

Never fear...I be here...Open Dev II


----------



## evandariel

Not sure if we can roleplay morning yet, but I thought I'd take a stab at getting some of the RP out of our system now before next session. If it's ok with you FH, then I made a post in the tavern thread for fleck or drack or whoever wants to get some of this done. See you guys next week.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Hey folks,
Would it be possible for a friend of mine who has recently gotten into D&D watch in on the game tonight?
He is interested in possibly joining Arkhandus' new campaign and wants to watch some other D&D games. So far, he has only played with me in a 1-person homebrew campaign of mine. He is very eager to learn, but is still kinda learning the ropes. 
So, would it be okay with you?


----------



## Zildrax

Guys, I gotta be honest...I'm just not that into the campaign lately. I have no problem with any of the players, on the contrary, you're all great and nice folks. But I just can't seem to really invigorate myself and get into it lately.  I'm sure it's shown.

I think I might need some time off from it. I don't want to vanish though, I'd still like to play with you all eventually. I'm just not too into it right now. Maybe I will be again later.

That said, I can stick around if you need me too till there is a suitable point for Zerash to step out. I hope I'm not letting anyone down.


----------



## firehorse

evandariel said:
			
		

> Not sure if we can roleplay morning yet, but I thought I'd take a stab at getting some of the RP out of our system now before next session. If it's ok with you FH, then I made a post in the tavern thread for fleck or drack or whoever wants to get some of this done. See you guys next week.





Actually, that'd be great.  Due to an recently emergent (about 10 minutes ago) family issue, I won't be able to DM tonight.  Sorry all.  

Please, feel free to RP in the Tavern threads regardless of games being on and off.  That is what they are for.


----------



## firehorse

Zildrax said:
			
		

> Guys, I gotta be honest...I'm just not that into the campaign lately. I have no problem with any of the players, on the contrary, you're all great and nice folks. But I just can't seem to really invigorate myself and get into it lately.  I'm sure it's shown.
> 
> I think I might need some time off from it. I don't want to vanish though, I'd still like to play with you all eventually. I'm just not too into it right now. Maybe I will be again later.
> 
> That said, I can stick around if you need me too till there is a suitable point for Zerash to step out. I hope I'm not letting anyone down.




That is a crying shame.  You're a damn good player.  I hope the DMing and inconsistent  schedules of late aren't the cause.  

I've been there as far as being burnt out.  Hope you work through it soon and return, you are always welcome.

Post something in the tavern thread that will explain your sudden departure and that should be fine.  No game this week anyway.  Feel free to lurk anytime.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> Would it be possible for a friend of mine who has recently gotten into D&D watch in on the game tonight?
> He is interested in possibly joining Arkhandus' new campaign and wants to watch some other D&D games. So far, he has only played with me in a 1-person homebrew campaign of mine. He is very eager to learn, but is still kinda learning the ropes.
> So, would it be okay with you?




Fine with me, although the game will likely be next week as I have a bit of a last minute family thing to deal with.  Sorry.  If Zildrax really does leave, we will have an opening in this one too.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sure, no problem, Dragonwriter.

And understandable, Zildrax.  If you're feeling kinda burnt out or disinterested for now, go ahead and take a break.

Hope your family's doin' OK, Firehorse!

Argus would participate in the morning RP, but I think he'd only arrive back at camp in the late morning, like two hours before noon or something.  He probably slept in for a bit with the opportunity to rest in a real bed, instead of his usual sleepin' on a bedroll on hard ground.    He'll get there after a bit, though.

I'll get around to updating the other campaign's info soon enough.  I just keep gettin' distracted and working on other things.


----------



## evandariel

Last week firehorse had something come up, and this week it's my turn. I may be able to play but I will definitely be late by 30 minutes to an hour (hopefully less rather than more)

Sorry, but you know how these abrupt 'problems' arise.

Brennan will just hang out in support. He's ok at searching for traps and uses his dogs to track scents, and he can fight good if necessary. Hopefully I won't miss too much. Sorry again guys.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Wow, that stinks. Even if we don't have a game tonight, I would at least like to talk on a room, cause my friend has some questions and needs a little of T13K explained. Also, we would like to talk with you, Ark, about the new campaign you are starting...
Hope to see you guys.


----------



## Memnus

DW, I'm hanging out on Dev II until further notice.

Though I may be folding my laundry as well.


----------



## Ezieer

My attendance tonite is very iffy. In fact my future attendance is pretty much in peril. As my 1 year old grows older... getting her to bed as well as the 4 year old to bed is getting more and more difficult.

Combined with an extreme malaise with how Drack can help out on non-combat situations... it's all pretty much bad news.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Hey Memnus, we are in the room "Woes of Alinar" at the moment. Feel free to hop on and chat with me and my friend, Aramil.


----------



## firehorse

Memnus said:
			
		

> DW, I'm hanging out on Dev II until further notice.
> 
> Though I may be folding my laundry as well.




Hanging out with Mem and DF...


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry for the lateness, as usual, but I was busy around 6 o'clock for a little bit.  I'll log on in a minute or two.  As for my campaign, I've just been distracted too much this week to work on an update to the thread, d'oh.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, Drack, in case you're not too busy, next session we'll finally be getting back into combat stuff.  Finishing off some more stuff in the caverns and trying to defeat Valdir.  But the session might not be for 2 weeks.

Also, I was wondering if you were still interested/able to play in the other campaign, on Sundays or Tuesdays.  Probably going to be Sunday evenings, depending on everyone's input.  I won't expect everyone to show up consistently, so a few occasionally-present PCs would be fine.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Sorry to do this but, I will not be able to play tonight. Also, I will be super late to future games until mid-July, getting on at 8:15/8:30. If anyone would handle my character until I show up on our normal games, that would be great. I can get on OpenRPG tonight, but I will have to leave at about 6:30, maybe 6:45. If anyone is willing to handle my character, I can send you the node.
Again, I'm sorry to have to do this, but I will stick around, I'll just be late to each game from now to the middle of July.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:
			
		

> Sorry to do this but, I will not be able to play tonight. Also, I will be super late to future games until mid-July, getting on at 8:15/8:30. If anyone would handle my character until I show up on our normal games, that would be great. I can get on OpenRPG tonight, but I will have to leave at about 6:30, maybe 6:45. If anyone is willing to handle my character, I can send you the node.
> Again, I'm sorry to have to do this, but I will stick around, I'll just be late to each game from now to the middle of July.




Sounds like you got the part, congrats.  

I'll be on Dev II for a while to at least chat so we can see how we are going to work things with all these issues.  Any suggestions to prevent FMTG from fading to black will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I have no problem meeting on Dev II, but like I said, I can only hang around until 6:45 at the latest.


----------



## firehorse

Cool, see you then...


----------



## Dragonwriter

Right now, I am in the Dev II lobby until about 6:45.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

*How's it going?*

Hey, I'm Aramil. I'm Dragonwriter's friend. Some of you may recognize me from the time I sat in a game. Just joined Enworld, and thought I'd introduce myself.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Guys, Aramil plans to join and is working on his Druid, he's almost done, just needing to choose equipment. He will post the PC eventually. He also plans to join Arkhandus' campaign, as I have mentioned before and will be posting that soon.


As to the schedule, unless Firehorse decided differently, we worked it out that I will just be late from now until mid-July. He will be able to pass along my PC's node to whoever will play Fahlias for the time being until I arrive.


----------



## Arkhandus

Heya.

Sorry I didn't get on the server soon enough last Monday, I was busy for a little while and once I logged on (around half an hour or an hour late maybe, I forget exactly when), everyone seemed to have already left.

Been busy and really tired this week so I haven't gotten much done, but I'll still get the Recruiting thread updated soonish.  Need sleep to focus.  Average of about 2-3 hours of sleep per night this week. -_-  But it will get done!


----------



## firehorse

Welcome Aramil.  Yes Dragonfriend, that will be fine.

The main reason for this post is that, due to commitments, family and otherwise, I will be out of town and away from a computer that can log on to DM both tonight and next week.  Sorry folks.

Please use the forums to continue to recruit and keep T13K and FMTG going.  Again, sorry about this.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

If Arkhandus is willing to, I'd like to open a room with him at around 6:30 tonight so we can discuss my new character, Irthos, for the Fall of the Fourteenth kingdom.


----------



## evandariel

See you guys tonight...


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG in an hour (6:30 or so my time, so, with Arizona's lack of DST, 6:30ish Pacific Standard Time).  Got some stuff to do first.


----------



## evandariel

I'm in dev server


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Sorry Arkhandus, but I won't be available tonight. My Openrpg is screwed up right now. Ugh... Anyway, I'll post again when I'm available. Sorry again!


----------



## Arkhandus

Ack!  And I just logged on a few minutes ago, been waiting around on the Dev II server for about 10 minutes.

I'll be around for a while longer regardless in case anyone else can/wants to talk.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Guys, a bit more bad news... I will be away from computers for three weeks soon. I will be unavailable from June 16 - July 3. I will be back, late, on July 7. I will still make next week's game, assuming there is a game next week, though I will be rather late.
Again, I hate having to bear even more bad news... Sorry.


----------



## evandariel

Ack.

If the session gets delayed anymore I may die of old age before we get valdir. I will be here this monday. Here's hoping there's a session.. Drack still MIA or did he hear we are going to get to fight valdir?


----------



## firehorse

Room open on DEV II...


----------



## firehorse

Room open on DEV II...


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys.... last week I got violently ill. In fact, I was so ill I can't remember if I missed the game or not :/

If I did, sorry, and if not, see you tonight.. hah. I am not fond of vomiting but blackouts and such really push the limit. Hopefully I didn't miss all the action.


----------



## firehorse

It is still ongoing.  You're not dead yet...


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Hey guys. Just wondering what I missed last time.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, good news.  Last night, when I found that OpenRPG wouldn't run right and let me even view a server list, let alone connect to a server (when it even bothered starting up at all), after several resets, I wound up just uninstalling and deleting all my OpenRPG and Python files.  6-1/2 years worth.  Except the game tree stuff, which I saved in other folders.  After a few hours, I had downloaded and reinstalled the current OpenRPG/Python stuff and now OpenRPG seems to be running right.  Hopefully the stupid computer doesn't frag it up like that again.

So for now at least, I'm able to participate again.  But damnit, I wanted to start Fot14K last night. -_-


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

So did I... Pity... Maybe destiny just hates your ideas for a campaign?


----------



## firehorse

Room's open on DevII


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Do we have a game tonight?


----------



## firehorse

Rooms open on DevII


----------



## Dragonwriter

Hello all,
I am back to computers, but I may not make it tonight. I may be able to get on sometime after 9, like 9:15 at the earliest. Sorry about this.
However, come next Monday, my lateness will end!

And, um, could someone please fill me in on what I have missed for my weeks of absence?
Thanks, and I should see you late-ish tonight.


----------



## Arkhandus

We slugged it out with the bat swarm and the vampire spawn for a minute or so in game-time, forcing the spawn to take gaseous form and flee through the sewer it seems.  Killed the bats, and Fleck petrified Valdir after he shot at us for a while, when Fleck could finally see where he was hiding.  Everyone took a beating and some draining.  Mostly, though, Argus, Fahlias, and Brennan spent much of the time running around and trying to find/reach the annoying targets.  Fleck and Aramil wasted some time, but did cast a few spells to zap bats and spawn, until Valdir was finally spotted.

Next morning, we healed some, and were approached by forces of the Kaiser or the Church, not sure which.  The dead priest we found a few days (a week?) prior had been raised and approached us.  Asked questions, and Speak with Dead on Valdir's severed head after Fleck unpetrified it.  Oh, Fleck did some spells beforehand for that and to slay Valdir the vampire with sunlight in a forcecage or something.  I think that's where we left off (haven't rechecked my session logs yet).


----------



## Dragonwriter

Thanks Ark. 
If there was a game tonight, I apologize for missing it. My director let us out at about 9:45 and then I had to run some errands. I just got home...

But, like I posted earlier, I will be totally open again come next week! I thank you for your patience.


----------



## Arkhandus

So Firehorse and all, when do we start today?  Or did we cancel and I forgot?


----------



## Memnus

I don't recall any reason for anything other than the usual ... am I spacing something?


----------



## firehorse

Room's open on Dev II...


----------



## Arkhandus

Room's opening in a minute on OpenRPG Dev II.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, I need to know what the rest of the group thinks.  Should we proceed with the game (and thus the demon fight on the Abyss that's expected) without Aramil's player present, or should we hold off until Aramil is back sometime in the next 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Frankly, I'm ready to go. I have his PC sheet and talked with him about RPing. So, I suppose I am ready to run him.

And I'd really like to have a game, seeing as Fot14K is suspended and we missed last week's FMTG...

If everyone doesn't want to play tonight, though, I'm okay with it.


----------



## firehorse

I'm good and I'm here.  The Abyss is not really a place for a druid anyway.


----------



## Arkhandus

Very well, I'll be on Dev II within a few minutes.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG in a few minutes.


----------



## Arkhandus

Room will be up within a few minutes for the August 11th session.


----------



## Memnus

So, I'm still at work. My supervisor walked in an hour ago (to continue an interrogation he cut short before lunch) and only just left, giving me more stuff to update before I go home. I will drive as fast as I can...


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys,

I will try to make the game tonight, if not Ark has my sheet from a couple sessions ago. Unfortunately the move is fast approaching, so even if I make this game, it will be my last for a couple weeks. I'm thinking the second or third week of september should be clear, but I will let you guys know. Need the hiatus to get settled. Talk to you later!


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

*I'm BAAAAACK!*

Hey, guys. Just wanted to let you know that I'm back from my three week vacation! I'm on Dev II right now if anyone wants to talk.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm on Dev II now, and will start the game once Fleck and Valdir arrive, as Aramil and Fahlias are already there.


----------



## Memnus

So tomorrow's Labor Day ... we still on?


----------



## Arkhandus

Unless you guys can't make it, I'm still planning to run the game this Monday, so yeah.


----------



## firehorse

I'm good...


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm going to be late this session. Thankfully, it won't be much. I should be on between 7:30 and 8:00.
And this is not going to be a regular occurance...


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime between 7 and 7:30 pm PST, and will open the game room once enough folks have shown up.  I just have a few minor things to finish around the house first.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG in a few minutes.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG for the game by 6:30 or a bit sooner.


----------



## Arkhandus

For those who had to leave a bit early, the dragon fight was worth 500 XP.  After that, everyone but Fahlias and Fleck tracked down the dragons' lair, and faced a pair of kobold casters.  That may or may not yet be finished, but so far one kobold is dead and the other has disappeared.

I'll post the three dragons' _ridiculously_ large combined hoards here some other day this week.

Edit: Posted below.  It may not look as massive a list as Oruzanthanax's, but that's cuz it's more coin and art-item value as opposed to Oru's mass of additional mundane items from his numerous kobold minions.  I may add more to this later, but this is what was in the three main chambers and on the kobold's corpse, combined.


----------



## Arkhandus

*Kobold and three dragons loot*

Here's what the party gets from the lair of the three dragons, and off the corpse of the one kobold slain.  Once you actually finish up in the cave, anyhow.

400 platinum coins (total 8 pounds)
3,200 gold coins (total 64 pounds)
14,000 silver coins (total 280 pounds)
10,000 copper coins (total 200 pounds)

small moss agate
moss agate
small moonstone
small citrine
onyx
large peridot
small deep green spinel
jade
large pink pearl
aquamarine
large aquamarine

woven gold and platinum torc (0 pounds)
silver sceptre with malachite inlays (4 pounds)
emerald pendant on gold necklace (1 pound)
gold circlet adorned with small emeralds (1 pound)

silver holy symbol of Naeron on a simple leather-cord necklace
spell component pouch
2 small belt pouches
flint and steel
scroll case
4 small waterskins
4 small trail rations

*The following items detect as moderately magical to Detect Magic:*

steel rod etched with a few Draconic phrases (5 pounds)
small oaken cudgel with a few Draconic runes for combat carved into it
small breastplate armor also etched with some Draconic runes of battle
2 platinum rings
4 scrolls with different divine inscriptions in Draconic
2 vials of bubbly red fluid

*The following items detect as weakly magical to Detect Magic:*

heavy steel shield of Ceomyrian design with Vweogyn etchings
gray bird's feather
small granite cube


----------



## firehorse

I've run into some vehicle issues and need to take my wife to the Dr. in a few minutes, so I may or may not be able to make it (probably not) tonight.  Sorry all.

Keep me posted on the boards as to the status of Fleck and the treasure divvy.  

I suggest we use what we need to resurrect (or teleport to Mittendien and get the good Father to do it for less cost) Fleck and then split the rest.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm going on OpenRPG now, and I'll see if the rest of the group wants to play for a while tonight anyway.  We should be able to get some stuff done while Valdir's NPC'd, since the fighting in this area is more or less done.


----------



## Arkhandus

We handled Fahlias' trip into the city, getting Fleck raised, tracking down the rest of the group to the dragon-den, and seeing the rest of the group check out the caves after having defeated the kobolds.

The second kobold had apparently escaped, and Aramil used Detect Magic to find a trace of Conjuration in the kobolds' small chamber, which the group guessed to be a teleportation or plane shift by that kobold to make his escape.  Fleck ID'd the dead kobold as the kobold cleric of Naeron that had worked with Oruzanthanax before, the one that escaped after Fleck's decision to get his aid in raising Bristletail from the dead waaaay back when.


Everyone got 500 XP from the dragon-slaying, including the NPCs and Fleck despite his death at the end of that fight.  I'll give out XP for the kobold-beating, to those who participated in that, later.  Likewise with regards to roleplay-XP for everyone from the past few sessions.

In addition to the aforementioned loot in my previous post, the party found the following in the smaller chambers of the dragon-carved and kobold-caster-Stone-Shaped cave-complex.

1,023 gold pieces
5,147 silver pieces
3,084 copper pieces

bones from two other, smaller green dragons, already picked clean of flesh and scales, with cracks and indentations that indicate they were probably killed by their siblings many, many years ago


And a set of shiny-shiny bracers that Argus secreted away during his search, and hid in his Haversack.  Because he's Chaotic Neutral and feels he deserves something extra for breaking a dragon's neck in one punch before it could kill anyone else. ^_^;  And behind on loot, especially non-trivial loot....


----------



## firehorse

Hey, how about pretty near taking off the other dragon's head with an arrow... ;-)

I told Fleck it was a bad idea letting him go...probably wanted his armor back.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Hey, guys. Sorry I haven't been on lately. I've had a ton of homework... Anyway, just wanted to say that I'll be on tonight.


----------



## Arkhandus

The kobold cleric was lucky to pillage and scrounge up enough to reforge at least a mediocre new set of armor and new club after you guys robbed him last time. ^_^  Aside from one or two other items there that he crafted himself, the rest of the loot was just from the dragons.

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime between 6:30 and 7 pm.  Got just a few last things to take care of around the house.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on around 7 o'clock, give or take maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Folks, I just found out tonight that I will miss the sessions on Nov. 24 and Dec. 1.

Sorry about this, but better you know that I won't be there this early.


----------



## Memnus

I've got some stuff to get off my chest. I don't want this to feel like any sort of personal attacks but I have this horrible premonition it's going to.

I've been getting bored with FMTG lately. It feels like all the minutiae of gaming have been getting a lot more attention and airtime than the actual epic parts of gaming. There are things that just don't translate to online gaming from tabletop, mostly because typing takes so long. A single random combat encounter ends up swallowing an entire session. Treasure division ends up almost the same. Never mind travel ... for a 12-14 level party it feels a bit ridiculous for getting home to take a month or more.

(Sarynlee, on the other hand, was _hilarious_.)

I don't know where I'm going with this. I don't want to quit; I've invested far too much into the game for that. I don't have the inspiration to bit for the DM hat again. So consider this a request to pick up the pace?

(I blame this whole sick day thing for my candor.)

See you tonight.


----------



## Arkhandus

Understood.  And I am a nit-picker by nature, I'm just working on that still.  No offense taken.

And you're free to try recruiting Sarynlee for a travel agent or something. ^_^

Anyway, a notice for everyone: I'm moving next weekend (Halloween weekend), so next week's game is cancelled until further notice.  It's possible I may have my computer and internet access set up again by Monday night, I'm just a little doubtful it'll be done by then.

Unless Firehorse or Dragonwriter want to DM next week's session, anyhoo.   Argus would be NPC'd or wandering off on his own then, but whatever.


----------



## firehorse

Arkhandus said:


> Anyway, a notice for everyone: I'm moving next weekend (Halloween weekend), so next week's game is cancelled until further notice.  It's possible I may have my computer and internet access set up again by Monday night, I'm just a little doubtful it'll be done by then.




Tonight's game is still on, correct?


----------



## firehorse

Memnus said:


> ....It feels like all the minutiae of gaming have been getting a lot more attention and airtime than the actual epic parts of gaming. There are things that just don't translate to online gaming from tabletop, mostly because typing takes so long. A single random combat encounter ends up swallowing an entire session. Treasure division ends up almost the same. Never mind travel ... for a 12-14 level party it feels a bit ridiculous for getting home to take a month or more.
> 
> (Sarynlee, on the other hand, was _hilarious_.)




I think this portion of Memnus' commentary is key.  I felt myself losing the 'epic' element to my DMing and then and there realized I was becoming burnt out as DM.

As far as the latest thread, part of the blame can be placed firmly on my shoulders for turning over the DM hat partway through the thread.  For this I apologize.  It is tough to pick up where another DM left off.

I'm hoping that we will embark on a new thread tonight that will bring back the 'epic' feel this campaign has had and is the prime reason it has lasted so long (along with the shear stubborness of some of its Players/DMs).  Possibly something totally new, not related to any former threads, is in order.  Random encounters do have their place, especially as fill-ins when RL gets in the way of inspiration, but I'll have agree, the umpteen random combats getting back from the Abyss had the effect of taking away from the epic feel we've come to enjoy.

If we get back to using the Tavern/News Threads more for Treasure Divvying and other thread development such as upcoming combat strategy, it will save on game time.  There have been times when nearly an entire encounter has been accomplished through the tavern.  (This is for the Players too....)  I'll post in the Tavern shortly as a seed to this.  Hopefully, others will follow suit.

As an aside...I will have to say, Ark's firm command of the rules (as compared to my not-so-firm command) is a bonus over my DMing.  I know my need to look things up, especially when it came to spell-casting, slowed things down.  Knowing the rules well can definitely speed things up.  Just please don't let the rules get in the way of fluid game flow, common sense, and creativity in combat and social situations.

All this being said, I look forward to what is coming and trust that, whomever is DMing, if we strive to maintain the epic feel and utilize all at our disposal to keep up the flow of the game this campaign will continue to be exciting and vibrant.

(Putting my soapbox away....see everyone tonight)


----------



## Arkhandus

Yes, tonight's game is still on.  I'll be on OpenRPG sometime in the next 10-20 minutes I hope.  Just have one thing to do first.

And I wish I'd remember to check this thread around noon or something.  I don't usually log in early in the day, since I often just check a few threads that early and don't post anything.


----------



## firehorse

Hmmmmm.... 7 pm PST and nobody around.  I'm assuming DST messed things up?   I'll hang around for a while...


----------



## Dragonwriter

Well, Ark did say he was moving this weekend and only hoped to have his 'net back up and running. So far, it looks like his hopes haven't come true.


----------



## Arkhandus

You'll notice I said, a few posts up in my notice, that I was moving this weekend and wasn't sure I'd have my internet back up in time for the game, so this week's game would be cancelled until further notice.

I just got my computer hooked back up and with internet access.  Had some problems with the modem and the phone service earlier after I got stuff mostly moved in.  Was waaaay too busy with moving and unpacking on Sunday and Monday to do anything else anyway, even if I had been able to get the 'net working again that soon.

FMTG and Fot14K resume this coming Sunday/Monday.


----------



## firehorse

Arkhandus said:


> You'll notice I said, a few posts up in my notice, that I was moving this weekend and wasn't sure I'd have my internet back up in time for the game, so this week's game would be cancelled until further notice.
> 
> I just got my computer hooked back up and with internet access.  Had some problems with the modem and the phone service earlier after I got stuff mostly moved in.  Was waaaay too busy with moving and unpacking on Sunday and Monday to do anything else anyway, even if I had been able to get the 'net working again that soon.
> 
> FMTG and Fot14K resume this coming Sunday/Monday.




Yeah, remembered that after my first post.

As far as DST goes, our clocks got moved back an hour, so what time PST are we going to start now?  (Stupid DST, Arizona has the right idea...)


----------



## Arkhandus

As far as I'm aware, I'm the only one in a state/region where Daylight Savings is just ignored, so we're still going by normal PST/EST times.  That means, AFAIK, around 6/6:30 pm PST, which is 7 for me in AZ.

I'll be on OpenRPG in about half an hour from now, give or take 10 minutes.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Folks, Southern California is burning and is getting too darned close to my home. Right after this post, I will be leaving and hoping that my house isn't touched by the fire. I will miss tomorrow's game, in all likelihood. Hopefully, I can update you again soon.


----------



## Arkhandus

OpenRPG wasn't working last night around game-time, but it does seem to be working now.  So, the game's on in about an hour.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Yep, it certainly seems to be working now. And the fires have stayed far away from my house today. So, I'll be there.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG in about an hour.


----------



## Arkhandus

Hope ya all had a happy Turkey Day! ^_^

Sorry for the delay, been busy this week and really tired, so I kept forgetting to post this.  Treasure and XP awards for recent stuff (October/November):

Aramil: 2,625 XP

Argus: 3,375 XP

Fahlias: 5,775 XP

Fleck: 5,975 XP

Kralic: 4,875 XP

Valdir: 6,415 XP

Group Treasure:
_(to be divided as you see fit, and I'm just going to assume Fleck casts Identify or Analyze Dweomer on the magic items today or tomorrow in-game, so they're already identified; likewise, for simplicity's sake, gems and art are already appraised here; I've taken out 200 gold pieces to account for later appraisal costs)_

930 gold pieces
8,130 silver pieces
1,380 copper pieces
Small golden yellow topaz (400 gp value)
Hematite stone (12 gp value)
Small irregular pearl (10 gp value)
Small malachite stone (6 gp value)
Electrum ring studded with sapphires (5,000 gp value)
Gold torc with fancy etchings and embedded with a white opal (2,200 gp value)
4 Thunderstones
9 Huge Morningstars
9 Medium Masterwork Longswords
11 Medium Masterwork Composite Longbows (+1 Str to damage)
3 Masterwork Large Battleaxes
Masterwork Large Studded Leather Armor
11 Masterwork Medium Chain Shirts
557 Medium Arrows
3 Huge Irregular Hide Armors
4 Large Peasant's Outfits
3 Huge Peasant's Outfits
14 Medium Traveler's Outfits (dark elven garb)
28 Medium Trail Rations (dried mushrooms, wurm-jerky)
28 Medium Waterskins

Potion of Nondetection (5th-level caster, 750 gp value)
3 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (5th-level caster, 750 gp value each)
2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (3rd-level caster, 300 gp value each)
9 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (1st-level caster, 50 gp value each)
2 Medium Rapiers +1 (2,320 gp value each)
3 Medium Longswords +1 (2,315 gp value each)
3 Medium Composite Longbows +1 (+2 Str to damage, 2,600 gp value each)
3 Medium Heavy Darkwood Shields +1 (1,257 gp value each)
3 Medium Chainmail Armors +1 (1,300 gp value each)
Pearl of Power (3rd-level spell, 9,000 gp value)


----------



## Dragonwriter

Well... That's quite a passel of stuff.

My apologies to everyone for not making it last week. And, sadly, I will miss tonight's game as well. Stupid rehearsals...

Next Monday, however, I will be back. Thanks for your patience. 

(And, judging by the Tavern posts, it seems the battle went rather well. Nice work.)

EDIT: Of that stuff, Fahlias would only _need_ arrows (40 of them, really), and getting a CMW or CSW potion or two would be good. There's my claim to the treasure pile. Um... I take it by the post of me gaining XP that I'm still alive... Am I right?


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, Fahlias is still alive.

And sorry folks, but I probably won't make it tonight.  I've been trying since yesterday night to get OpenRPG to work, since it wouldn't work at all yesterday, and still haven't found the problem.  I'm still trying to delete stuff and reinstall, but it's taking a while.


----------



## Crazy-San

I had some trouble yesterday with it not starting, it seemed to pop up when I went to the Task Manager to end the process and it popped up, could of just been timing though


----------



## firehorse

I'm sorry, but I won't be able to make it tonight.  Family emergency.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Arkhandus

Hope your family's okay, Firehorse.

And no game tonight, I've just spent the past 3 hours trying various things and still failing to get OpenRPG working.  For a bit I thought it was gonna work, but then it stopped. -_-


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, I still haven't gotten OpenRPG working yet.  Each time I try, it just doesn't do anything after the initial update-checking part.  So I need to keep trying stuff and see if it'll work after I've cleared some more hard drive space or something.  Grrrr.

Has anyone else been able to get OpenRPG working recently?  The website seems to be fine, so I don't *think* it's a problem with that.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I hopped on Dev II last night, before I saw your post... Worked fine for me.


----------



## Crazy-San

I'm not sure if this will help, but in the past I've had that problem and I've gone into the Task manager, clicked on the python.exe process and it's started, not sure if it was just good timing or what....but from the sound of it the process is having trouble starting up and/or connecting to the website.


----------



## Memnus

The latest update screwed me over because I had a weird directory structure going on and it tried to put stuff back to the defaults. Make sure the file you're running is "OpenRPG.py" (or .pyw) and not the old start.py(w).

EDIT to add: Oh, level 14, I missed you! I'll be loitering on Dev II for a while, at least, and will work out a treasure split. I say the pearl should go to a healer, the thunderstones get passed around, and everything else get sold ... if anyone has any better ideas, let me know.


----------



## Crazy-San

Just thought of something on my way out the door.  have you tried re-installing all of it, Python included?  that may be what's messed up.


----------



## Memnus

Here we have it:

Aramil: Pearl of power, potions of cure light
Valdir: 4742 gp, potions of cure moderate, thunderstone
Fleck: 4742 gp, potion of nondetection
Fahlias, Kralic, Argus each: 4742 gp, potion of cure serious, thunderstone

All other cash (4742 + rounding error): goes to Sarynlee, Father Kristoff, and the town for rebuilding.


----------



## firehorse

Arkhandus said:


> Hope your family's okay, Firehorse.
> 
> And no game tonight, I've just spent the past 3 hours trying various things and still failing to get OpenRPG working.  For a bit I thought it was gonna work, but then it stopped. -_-




One of our pets passed during the night.  Thank you for the sympathy...


----------



## Crazy-San

firehorse said:


> One of our pets passed during the night.  Thank you for the sympathy...




I know the feeling all to well.  I've lost three pets in the last few years.  YOu have my sympathy.


----------



## Arkhandus

Ouch.

But...

[Professor Pharnsworth]"Good news, everyone!"[/Professor Pharnsworth]

I got my OpenRPG problem fixed!  At least for now.  I have no idea what the problem was, but after more fiddling with my computer system and then doing another full uninstall/reinstall of OpenRPG/Python/wxPython, it started working right again.  So the game resumes this Monday, the 15th.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Hey guys. Sorry I've been out for a while, but my computer broke. I would've posted but... well... yeah.  So, I'm back... Again... For the millionth time...


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime in the next half-hour to start the game.


----------



## Memnus

I can't make it tonight (monday 29th). Sorry. :-(


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Hey, sorry I didn't show last night. It was my birthday and I was going to Universal Studios, and I was out later than I expected. I got home at midnight, so I forgot to post.


----------



## evandariel

Hey guys just a quick hello. I'm on vacation for the holidays. I would have shown up to game with you guys back in September after my move that I had mentioned, but my new schedule has me going to sleep around 9-9:30 (central, so 7pm pacific). I miss gaming, but if you guys ever play a weekend (friday or saturday) game or something earlier in the day let me know. I have enough of a time getting up at 5am without being up until 12 the night before, hah.

Take care (and sorry about the pet fh)..


----------



## firehorse

evandariel said:


> ...Take care (and sorry about the pet fh)..




Thanks evandariel... sh...tuff happens.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG in about an hour or a little later (as I tend to wind up late so often, somehow). -_-

Happy (belated) birthday, Aramil!

And hullo again, Evandariel.  So far there's just the Monday night game and the separate Sunday night game, which both run late.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Thanks, Arkhandus.


----------



## Memnus

Was abducted for dinner. Posting from my phone - no idea when I'll be home. Sorry. :-(


----------



## Arkhandus

That's okay, Memnus.  Since you weren't here, I figured Fleck would just continue holding back to conserve his spells, and he just communicated a bit through the Message spell.  Cast another one for Argus, so he'd be included in the group's communications.  Last week, the group went into the hole and fought a few dark elven rogues, an ankheg, two summoned shadow mastiffs, and a dark elven priest of Kithra, who cast a few Flame Strikes and fought in melee before dying.  Fleck cast Polymorph on Valdir to make him a dark elf, so Valdir could see in the tunnels without light.  Argus just tagged along in the back with a Light spell on his shirt, covering it with his arms when more stealth was needed.

This week, the party searched more of the tunnel, fighting a patrol of dark elves that the priest had called out to earlier for reinforcements.  This group included an umber hulk, which Valdir shot a few times, Argus punched a few times, and Kralic stabbed a few times until it died.  The elves dropped easily.  At the end of that tunnel, the group reached a small underground tributary of the river above, and were sprung upon by four merrows.  Those died in about two rounds, despite surprising half the group.  Now Valdir's jumped into the river to see if the merrow had any treasure....


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Hey guys. Sorry, but I won't be able to make it to the game tonight. My family's throwing a big party for my mom's birthday, so we'll be out all night. I can give Arkhandus my updated character sheet right now, if he's willing to get onto OpenRPG...


----------



## Arkhandus

Such short notice doesn't do me any good. -_-

I'm assuming you've already left by now or something, but whatever.

I'll be on OpenRPG around 6:30 PST, give or take.  Assuming most of the group shows up, the game's still on.  I didn't need to get any blood drawn this time at the doctor's, so my arm's not a bother and I'm not irritable (as I would be if I had needed to get a needle in the arm today...).


----------



## firehorse

Hey all.  I'm considering both for the good of the party and my own sanity, sending Valdir up north and playing a fighter-type melee character for a while.  I'm considering dredging up the NPC Szitha, Zerash's brother for this.  Either that or a Paludosian Cleric with a Fighter cohort.  I'm scanning the Paludosus Gazetteer for ideas.  I need a change since I've been playing Valdir for nearly 5 years now straight.

What do you think?  Ark, is that workable after this thread?

Let me know.


----------



## Crazy-San

Hey, sorry for not being there last game.....my internet is messed up....I had to borrow from my roommate, and he took it back just before the session started.....seems they still haven't fixed my internet since last semester


----------



## Arkhandus

Ack, hadn't checked the T13K forums in a few days, so didn't notice this sooner.

Sorry to hear about that Crazy-San....  Let us know if you'll be here on Sunday or Monday, if you can.  Hope your internet problem gets fixed soon.

Firehorse, go ahead and make an alternate for Valdir if you feel like you need the change of pace.  The group will be moving to Lorlynia or somewhere else shortly, whenever they decide to leave Ceomyr, since this side-trek is only supposed to be a brief diversion before the next plot line or whatever.  Depends on what the party chooses to do next and where to go next.


----------



## firehorse

Thanks Ark.  I've been fleshing it out a little more and I've decided on a 9th/4th level Fighter/Dracon Boyaris (PrCl from the Gazetteer and the new T13K guide that didn't get finished) Lizardfolk (ECL +1) character with a Lizardfolk Cleric cohort who follows the Knowledge and War aspects of Naeron.

I'm thinking Valdir can go to Lorlynia by himself and the new character can step in.

Still working on why he would join the party, especially with a half-dragon follower of Trandim on board.

Has anybody ever found any statistics about chariots and their use?

Ark, DM ruling: DMG has 150,000gp worth of equipment for 14th level.  What should I start him at?  Also, the cleric will have some item creation feats.  Do I count the full value or creation cost for this.


----------



## Arkhandus

I don't think your new PCs would know Fahlias is a follower of Trandim, unless he wears Trandim's holy symbol openly....though his half-silver-dragon nature will be obvious and probably offensive/aggression-provoking to the lizardfolk....

Unfortunately, I don't think there's any reason for a Dracon Boyaris to be adventuring outside Paludosus, unless he were just on a mission in an enemy country to destroy something or someone there.  I don't think there's any reason he could really be hanging out with a bunch of humans, their gnome, and their half-dragon traipsing about in the North and Middle lands doing random stuff.


The setting guide says to determine starting wealth by actual level, not ECL, though the DMG handles it otherwise.  So your lizardman would start with the gold of a 13th-level character, 110,000 gp, by T13K rules.  Also note that his actual level (13) would be what factors into his Leadership score and the maximum level of his cohort

 Item creation costs would be used instead of market prices for any magic items your character may have crafted before joining the group, but note that that includes XP costs as well.  Depending on how soon the new PC joins, I may or may not just start him at the minimum XP needed for ECL 14, but otherwise the XP costs would make him start a little ways short of that level.


Chariots and double chariots (two-person chariots) are in the Arms & Equipment Guide.  If you're thinking of one for your new PC and his cohort, you'd need a double.

"Double Chariot: Large Vehicle, Handle Animal +2 (for controlling the vehicle, which gives +2 on the Handle Animal checks for that purpose), Speed: drawn (poor) (speed of the horses or whatever draws it along, with poor maneuverability), Overall HP 80 (hardness 5), Overall AC 4, Ram 4d6 (damage dealt if it rams into something at full speed), Face 10 ft. by 5 ft. (probably just a 10x10 ft. space in 3.5; it's roughly 10 feet long and 5 feet wide), Height 5 ft., Crew 1 (plus 1 passenger), Weight 600 lbs., Cost 400 gp

Occupants of a double chariot gain one-half cover (in 3.5 that's just cover I think) behind 2 inches of wood (hp 20, hardness 5).  Two light warhorses harnessed abreast can pull the chariot at a speed of 60 feet.  By swerving the chariot, the driver can have it follow behind either horse (this choice doesn't count as movement)."

Note that the cost of the horses is not factored into the chariot's cost (since different animals or different kinds of horses could be used, light warhorses are just the norm for a double chariot).


----------



## Memnus

Hey look I have advance warning this time!

I can't make it tomorrow; work is feeding me dinner. In exchange I actually have to talk to customers. Boo.


----------



## firehorse

Arkhandus said:


> I don't think your new PCs would know Fahlias is a follower of Trandim, unless he wears Trandim's holy symbol openly....though his half-silver-dragon nature will be obvious and probably offensive/aggression-provoking to the lizardfolk....
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think there's any reason for a Dracon Boyaris to be adventuring outside Paludosus, unless he were just on a mission in an enemy country to destroy something or someone there.  I don't think there's any reason he could really be hanging out with a bunch of humans, their gnome, and their half-dragon traipsing about in the North and Middle lands doing random stuff.




Actually, the fact that Fahlias is a follower of Trandim is kind of the angle I'm going for as to why a DB character would join the party.  A while back Zerash brokered a meeting between Naeron and Trandim and I'm working on building upon that as to why he would be there.  Possibly something along the lines of Naeron, with his changed focus on patience and knowledge rather than slaughter, wishing to bring some of his creations back into the fold (i.e. Fahlias' eventual adversary).  Another option might be, at your approval, Naeron and Trandim could possibly be feeling each other out to form a treaty.  Either way, the DB and his cleric cohort could be on a mission from the Church of Naeron to these ends. 

Minus finding a plausible explanation why a DB would be joining the party, I could just as easily not take the PrCl and make him straight fighter.  

I'm also considering making the Cleric the main PC with the DB/Fighter the cohort.  The Cleric could take on the Knowledge/War aspects like Zerash so the conflicts with Trandim's follower would be minor and add to the banter.

Any suggestions and direction is welcome.


----------



## firehorse

Arkhandus said:


> Chariots and double chariots (two-person chariots) are in the Arms & Equipment Guide.  If you're thinking of one for your new PC and his cohort, you'd need a double.
> 
> "Double Chariot: Large Vehicle, Handle Animal +2 (for controlling the vehicle, which gives +2 on the Handle Animal checks for that purpose), Speed: drawn (poor) (speed of the horses or whatever draws it along, with poor maneuverability), Overall HP 80 (hardness 5), Overall AC 4, Ram 4d6 (damage dealt if it rams into something at full speed), Face 10 ft. by 5 ft. (probably just a 10x10 ft. space in 3.5; it's roughly 10 feet long and 5 feet wide), Height 5 ft., Crew 1 (plus 1 passenger), Weight 600 lbs., Cost 400 gp
> 
> Occupants of a double chariot gain one-half cover (in 3.5 that's just cover I think) behind 2 inches of wood (hp 20, hardness 5).  Two light warhorses harnessed abreast can pull the chariot at a speed of 60 feet.  By swerving the chariot, the driver can have it follow behind either horse (this choice doesn't count as movement)."
> 
> Note that the cost of the horses is not factored into the chariot's cost (since different animals or different kinds of horses could be used, light warhorses are just the norm for a double chariot).




I found information in the 3.0 Sword and Fist that was similar and also has the feats (almost identical to the Mounted Combat Feats).  I'll type something up for your approval.  I'm probably going to have two chariots with charioteers (the higher level followers) driving, one for the Fighter and the other for the Cleric.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Well, Fahlias doesn't have a real problem with lizardfolk, despite their god. He just has a problem with Naeron's other children. As long as a cleric of Naeron isn't really preachy, Fahlias doesn't care too much. He did get along with Zerash reasonably well, after all.

And it would make for some interesting RP.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> Well, Fahlias doesn't have a real problem with lizardfolk, despite their god. He just has a problem with Naeron's other children. As long as a cleric of Naeron isn't really preachy, Fahlias doesn't care too much. He did get along with Zerash reasonably well, after all.
> 
> And it would make for some interesting RP.




Good to know.  He won't be any more preachy than Zerash was.  Just need to find an explanation why they would be there in the first place.


----------



## Arkhandus

Unless someone else has to cancel for tonight, I'll be on OpenRPG sometime within the next 30-45 minutes.


----------



## firehorse

EDITED 1/22/09

I think I've finally settled on the new character/cohort combo.  

I had too much trouble trying to incorporate the Dracon Boyaris PrCl (I mainly just liked the armor anyway), so I'm going with a 13th level Lizardfolk Cleric of Naeron (War, Knowledge) with a Lizardfolk 5/4 Fighter/Bound Warrior of Naeron (from the Paludosis Gazetteer, same as Templar) protector and cohort.  Both as a team will make, in my opinion, a good front line with the added spell power of the Cleric.

I've also decided against the whole chariot thing.  It wastes too many feats without enough added benefit. 

Anyway, I will continue to work on it and should have both on paper by next week.  (If you haven't figured it out already, it is a bit of a process with me to develop a character...)


----------



## Dragonwriter

Awesome, we're going to have some dedicated front-liners. Now Fahlias can play more with making pincushions . Time to get that Icy Burst Longbow... However, I have a question for everyone...

Would any of you mind me letting the new players for my campaign lurk on our game(s)? It would only bethe next two or three... I'd like them to see how a game is run on OpenRPG, since a few of them are new to using the program.


----------



## Arkhandus

I don't mind.


----------



## firehorse

Cool


----------



## firehorse

Alright, done...

My new character is Szitha Hsst'ath, a 13th level Cleric of Nearon with his cohort/brother Szenthras Hsst'ath (see my previous post).

Everything is done except for Szitha's treasure/equipment.  I'll send them to you during the game Ark.


----------



## Memnus

Ark, I sw your post on the Fot14K - still applicable? No game tonight?


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah.  I meant to post here last night, late enough that any Fot14K players would have already seen the message, but wound up forgetting.  No game tonight, as I have too much work to finish on a project right now.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG within the next half-hour or less to start the game.


----------



## firehorse

Although my characters would be unaware of it, if we are still looking for the next storyline, the Vizier is still out there causing trouble.  Some in the party, at the least, owe him some payback.  Otherwise, someone concerned with his doings in Mittendien could lift the ban and bring us in to stop him once and for all (Valdorane perhaps).

Just some ideas OOC.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'll be on OpenRPG around 6:30 PST, maybe closer to 7.


----------



## firehorse

Got an emergency going on at work and still not sure when I'll head home (6pm already with this goofy DST).  I'll try to make it, but no guarantees.


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999

Hey, guys. Sorry I didn't show last week, but I was grounded because my algebra grade dropped. I would've posted, but ENworld has been locking me out for a while. I'm also posting to tell you that, due to grades, I won't be available for another six weeks or so. I know it sucks, but I don't have a lot of say in the matter. So either someone needs to NPC me or Aramil goes away for a while and returns later (Hopefully earning XP on his travels). Once again, really sorry guys. I can give Ark my character sheet if he needs it.

-Aramil


----------



## Arkhandus

XP awards from the sessions up till now in 2009.  Still have to check the late-2008 logs of sessions in which I didn't give out XP.

Aramil 4,498
Argus 13,728
Fahlias 13,830
Fleck 14,087
Kralic 7,163
Szenthrass 3,932
Szitha 7,267
Valdir 7,195

Loot will be posted later, need more time to total it up and all.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry all.  I had an emergency earlier and then lost track of time.  Ark and I are still on OpenDEV II if you see this in time to come back.  Again, sorry.


----------



## Arkhandus

The aboleth's loot, after assuming Fleck casts Analyze Dweomer in town and assuming Fleck's friend in town appraises the gemstones for you:

9,000 gold pieces
800 platinum pieces

500 gp black pearl
50 gp rose quartz
130 gp amethyst
50 gp citrine
8 gp malachite
90 gp golden pearl
200 gp violet garnet
900 gp fire opal
500 gp golden yellow topaz
60 gp moonstone
90 gp pink pearl
50 gp rock crystal
300 gp aquamarine
8 gp moss agate
14 gp freshwater pearl
60 gp carnelian
10 gp lapis lazuri
60 gp jasper
10 gp blue quartz
300 gp alexandrite

+2 Icy Burst Greataxe of Ghost Touch
Staff of Illumination
Arcane Scroll of Fly (5th-level caster)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (3rd-level caster)
Maul of the Titans


Other loot and XP will be posted later when I get it totalled up.


----------



## firehorse

Since Valdir left before the divvy and Szitha didn't participate in the Aboleth battle this loot should be divided amongst the rest of the party.  

The Church of Naeron does take donations though.... ;-)


----------



## Arkhandus

We still need to handle the loot division.  Argus was taking the Maul of the Titans as his share of the aboleth's loot.

Further XP from around the beginning of the Battle of Sariem:
Argus 1765
Fahlias 2065
Fleck 2065
Kralic 1765
Valdir 2065

First batch of loot from there (leaving the fallen enemies their clothes):
3 MW Heavy Maces
14 MW Longswords
8 Longswords +1
2 Rapiers +1
3 MW Light Crossbows
16 MW Composite Longbows (+1 Str to dmg)
8 Composite Longbows +1 (+2 Str to dmg)
60 Bolts
916 Arrows
16 MW Chain Shirts
8 suits of Chainmail +1
3 suits of Chainmail +2
8 Heavy Darkwood Shields +1
3 Heavy Wooden Shields +2
3 Bags of Holding type 1
3 Backpacks
3 Spell Component Pouches
3 Silver Holy Symbols of Kithra
57 Trail Rations
51 Waterskins
12 Potions of Cure Light Wounds
2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds
8 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds
1,580 GP
3,830 SP
2,210 CP

Other loot from the Battle of Sariem will be posted on Tuesday or Wednesday, since I made a stupid little mistake when calculating XP before by not keeping my notes on what all the encounters involved, so I have to go back through the logs before I can calculate how much loot came from all those dark elves and merrows.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Fahlias will take 2 of those Cure Serious potions and top off his quiver from those 916 arrows. Other than that, it's junk as far as he's concerned.

EDIT: And didn't that mage Falarn offer to trade for equal value on the axe and staff? Or offered 70% if we sold outright...


----------



## Arkhandus

Going on OpenRPG now.  Will finally get the last of the Sariem loot posted later tonight or tomorrow.  We really need to finish divvying up the loot.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry for the delay, but I've been busy, distracted, and very tired this past week.  I will resume totalling up the last of the loot over the next few days.

FMTG will be starting late this Monday, or be cancelled for this week; my family's going elsewhere for dinner on Memorial Day and I don't expect to be back home until an hour or so past game-start, given that we'll be across town.  So, I'll post here when I get home, and if it's not too late, hop on by the server and we'll see if we can get enough people to run the session anyway.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, we spent even longer over there than expected, as my father got engrossed in watching basketball while we were there.  No game tonight.


----------



## Renfield

Wow... nice to see this community still has some activity. How's everything going in the good old 13 Kingdoms?


----------



## firehorse

Renfield said:


> Wow... nice to see this community still has some activity. How's everything going in the good old 13 Kingdoms?




Sorta lonely Renfield.  Memnus is the only remaining developer.  This camp and the 14th Kingdom (started by one of our players/DM) are the only ones hard-headed enough to stick around.  Would be good to see some fresh blood to rekindle the world's flame so to speak.


----------



## Dragonwriter

firehorse said:


> Sorta lonely Renfield.  Memnus is the only remaining developer.  This camp and the 14th Kingdom (started by one of our players/DM) are the only ones hard-headed enough to stick around.  Would be good to see some fresh blood to rekindle the world's flame so to speak.




Hey, I'm trying to help out with that ! I did start up that Saturday game, which is going pretty well (for the last few months), if I do say so myself. While far from an old hand with this setting, I've come to really love it and so am doing what I can contribute to bringing it back as well.


----------



## Renfield

Well, maybe when my life becomes less chaotic (HAH!) I will get something going here. I've sort of fallen in love with the Pathfinder Chronicles setting and went all fanboy over it. Still, nothing saying I couldn't run a play-by-post game or something... No promises yet of course.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> Hey, I'm trying to help out with that ! I did start up that Saturday game, which is going pretty well (for the last few months), if I do say so myself. While far from an old hand with this setting, I've come to really love it and so am doing what I can contribute to bringing it back as well.




My apologies DW, I had forgotten about your game until Monday night.


----------



## firehorse

Renfield said:


> Well, maybe when my life becomes less chaotic (HAH!) I will get something going here. I've sort of fallen in love with the Pathfinder Chronicles setting and went all fanboy over it. Still, nothing saying I couldn't run a play-by-post game or something... No promises yet of course.




Actually, looks like even Memnus is taking a haitus.  With no developers, it is merely a setting nowadays and not 'Living'.  Sigh....


----------



## Arkhandus

Well.....here's the last of the loot from the Battle for Sariem.  Sorry for the delay.

12 Large longspears
24 Large javelins
12 Large hide armors
4 heavy maces
24 masterwork longswords
4 masterwork light crossbows
80 crossbow bolts
28 masterwork composite longbows (+1 Strength rating)
1,436 arrows
28 masterwork chain shirts
10 Longswords +1
10 Composite Longbows +1 (+2 Strength rating)
4 Rapiers +1
10 Chainmail Armors +1
10 Heavy Darkwood Shields +1
4 Chain Shirts +1
4 Light Wooden Shields +1
4 spell component pouches
4 silver unholy symbols of Kithra
88 trail rations
80 waterskins
22 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (1st-level caster)
5 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (3rd-level caster)
18 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (5th-level caster)
90 PP
3,440 GP
9,600 SP
3,680 CP


----------



## Dragonwriter

Okay, and here is the loot Divvy. I'm still only going with Fleck, Argus and Fahlias as getting shares.

For the mundane (and MWK) stuff, we sell it and add the coins in for a total of 23,150 GP, and we split it into three shares. So, Fahlias, Fleck and Argus each get 7,716 GP and 6 SP.

For the magic goods (this is assuming trades for equal value), we get a grand total trade-in value of 109,700 GP. 3 shares makes each of us get 36,566 GP and 6 SP. (If we had to sell all that stuff , Argus, Fahlias and Fleck each get 18,283 GP and 3 SP.)

EDIT: If anyone wants, feel free to check my math.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Ark, here's the stuff I was looking to get for Fahlias. I wanted to run it past you to see if any of it is off-limits (all of this is DMG).

Budget: 112,300 GP
Wounding Longbow: +16,000
Ring of Evasion: 25,000
Dust of Sneezing and Choking (x2): 4,800
Ioun Stone, Iridescent Spindle (no air): 18,000
Ioun Stone, Pale Green Prism (+1 to almost everything): 30,000
Lens of Detection (+5 Search and tracking): 3,500
Pearl of the Sirines: 15,300
Scarab, Golembane: 2,500
Stone Salve (1 ounce): 4,000
Total: 119,100 GP

Pay 6,800 out of pocket (no problem).


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry to post this so late, I meant to post it earlier in the day, but tonight's session is cancelled.  Only Szitha and Fahlias could show up today (everyone else had to cancel for tonight), and Fahlias was going to be late, so I let him know that I'd just cancel this session.

We'll resume play next week.  Sorry for the late notice Firehorse, but I'll hop on OpenRPG to let ya know in case ya don't see this post before waiting around the game-server for an hour or something.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm going to be rather late tonight (probably around 8:30 Pacific). At least it shouldn't matter too much since Fahlias is dead...

But, I will completely miss next week (Aug. 24).


----------



## Dragonwriter

Well, my prediction last week was slightly off... I'm going to be late again tonight, though it won't be too much. I should be in around 7:30 Pacific.


----------



## evandariel

Hey! you guys still at it?

If things slow down in the future may start playing again, but still cloudy on this end 

hope everyone is ok! ciao


----------



## Arkhandus

For reference folks, OpenRPG Dev II doesn't show up in the server lists currently, since OpenRPG changed Metaservers last week, but the server is still there.  Just type openrpg.wrathof.com into the Address bar of the Browse Servers screen, and click the Connect button.


----------



## Arkhandus

*Giants' Lair Loot*

Much later in the week than intended (just got sidetracked and didn't get around to it early in the week), here's a repost of the loot from the frost giants and their lair.

After Lurass' gold is taken out, total recent loot is as follows.

Fna'kor (magical adamantine dwarven waraxe, etched with Galvic runes and rimmed with gold around the pommel) (NOTE: Ak'man returned it to the dwarves of Thoradur, where it belongs)
Banded Mail of Luck
Nine Lives Stealer (evil magic longsword)
+2 Dwarven Mithral Full Plate
+2 Large Greatsword
+2 Large Greataxe of Frost
+2 Large Full Plate Armor
Ring of Minor Energy Resistance (Fire)
8 Large suits of Chainmail +1
8 Large suits of Chainmail +2
16 Large Greataxes +2
Cloak of Resistance +2
Periapt of Wisdom +4
Cloak of Charisma +2

12 Large Greataxes
12 Large Chain Shirts
2 Doses of Bloodroot Poison
3 jars of powdered silver
3 jars of powdered gold
5 platinum bars
5 gold bars
5 electrum bars (half the value of gold)
5 silver bars
5 copper bars
20 iron ingots
4 platinum rings
Argossean tapestry
3 Ceomyrian tapestries
4 fine giantish rugs
2 Large ceremonial daggers of silver and gold
Large gold and silver comb
Large ivory comb studded with rubies
Pair of gold and silver bracers, studded with bloodstones
103 gems
210,000 gold pieces

Much will need to be appraised for value, and how much you get for any of it will depend on where you get it appraised and try to sell it.  It also remains to be seen whether or not Ak'man will lay claim to any of the loot, or just accept the retrieval and return of Fna'Kor to Thoradur sufficient.

NOTES ON GEMS
The gems from the frost giant tunnels are appraised as follows:

10 violet garnets, 200 gp each
10 blue sapphires, 800 gp each
10 aquamarines, 600 gp each
10 golden yellow topazes, 200 gp each
10 amethysts, 100 gp each
10 blue quartzes, 10 gp each
10 emeralds, 800 gp each
10 bloodstones, 20 gp each
10 moonstones, 60 gp each
10 peridots, 50 gp each
3 black star sapphires, 1,200 gp each

Obviously, I took a shortcut and didn't roll all 103 gems individually....   We can assume these are averages.


----------



## firehorse

Is the longsword a 'Lifedrinker' (typically a Greataxe) or a 'Nine-lives Stealer'?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Blast it, I'm probably going to be late tonight... At latest, I'll be on at 8 (Pacific), though I hope I'll be home before then... I almost have the loot divvy done for the giants.

And I'm going to miss next week. After that, my schedule is clear.

EDIT: Sorry about that, I got my schedule confused... I'm fine tonight, it was tomorrow (non-issue) that I'd be busy on. But I am missing next week.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry.  It's a Nine Lives Stealer; I always get those two items confused.  It's an evil magic longsword as originally described in-game.


----------



## Arkhandus

*Appraisals and Falarn's Tower*

Later than expected, but anyway.......

You each have 40,800 GP worth of coins, gems, and precious stones from the giants/svirfneblin loot to spend (the tiny bit of extra value gets spent at Gil's place, getting the gems and such appraised to begin with).  I'm assuming Fahlias accounted for the bars of platinum, electrum, gold, silver, copper, and iron with that particular calculation.

However, did you sell the 4 platinum rings?  They're worth 50 GP each and are standard Shield Other focus components.  Each of the 3 jars of powdered gold holds 50 GP worth of gold dust (enough for use in two Arcane Lock spells each), while each of the 3 jars of powdered silver holds 25 GP worth of silver dust (a common component for various divine spells).  The Argossean tapestry is appraised at 600 GP in value to what passes for nobles in Argossea but only about half that in Lorlynia.  The 3 Ceomyrian tapestries are appraised at 500, 400, and 300 GP in value (from the largest of the three to the smallest), but will only fetch about 80% of that in Lorlynia (400, 320, or 240 GP).

The 4 fine giantish rugs are valued at 90 GP, 100 GP, 50 GP, and 50 GP in value, but again, will fetch less in Lorlynia than in a human country (70, 75, 35, and 35 GP in Lorlynia).  The 2 Large ceremonial daggers of silver and gold are inscribed with Infernal runes, reducing their value among civilized folk, but can be sold for 30 GP each (to Gil, who'll work on them later to remove the runes).  The Large gold and silver comb is appraised at 100 GP, but will only fetch 50 in Lorlynia since it's too big for human or elven use.  The Large ivory comb studded with rubies is valued at 2,300 GP but is only worth 1,700 among non-giants.  The pair of gold and silver bracers studded with bloodstones is appraised at 900 GP and, fortunately, will fetch full value in Barbeni at least, since it's sized for Medium humanoids instead of giants.

The 12 Large Greataxes fetch about 120 GP total, only for use as scrap to melt down and forge new weapons.  Likewise with the 12 Large Chain Shirts, which fetch 600 GP total as components for making new armor for regular-sized folks.  The 2 doses of Bloodroot Poison cannot be sold, at least not without finding an assassin's guild or smuggling ring to sell it to, and that would almost certainly require traveling to a major city in another country.  Until you decide what to do with all these mundane items and funds (i.e. where to sell what), I won't factor them into your current spending money/trade goods.

Falarn will offer about 240,000 GP in trade value for the magic items.  Divided between the six of you who are getting shares (Szitha, Szenthrass, Fahlias, Kralic, Fleck, and Seebo), that's 40,000 GP each in magic items from Falarn's shop, before adding in whatever money or other valuables your PCs might spend in addition to the trade.

Falarn is limited to what items he has in the shop.  Although he creates a decent variety of items and trades for different ones, his stock is still limited to a few dozen scrolls, a few dozen potions, a few dozen cheap baubles (Feather Tokens, Everburning Torches, Gray Bags of Tricks, Dusts of Illusion, Silversheen, Universal Solvent, Stones of Alarm, Boots and Cloaks of Elvenkind, etc.), and a few dozen miscellaneous items.  Generally speaking, you can find _most_ magic items of 1,000 GP value or less from the core rules in Falarn's shop (excluding cursed items, intelligent items, and many divine magic items).  As well as a decent variety of items up to 3,000 GP in value (such as various +1 weapons, or various magic arrows, bolts, and bullets), and a small variety of more expensive items, such as mentioned below.

Important note: The only items Falarn has duplicates of are some cheap ones (3,000 gp or less, and even then not many).  So if one of you buys an item from his inventory that's worth more than that, the rest of the group can't expect to buy copies for themselves.  Magic items are expensive and time-consuming to produce, as well as draining on Falarn's essence (XPs), so he rarely crafts any that aren't rather cheap (the only reason he has so many is that he's an elf so he's been trading and creating them on occasion for the past several decades).

Regarding Szitha's little 'shopping list' last session, Falarn does have a Rod of Metamagic (Extend Spell, up to 6th-level spells) available, a Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1st-level caster) for sale, a Deep Red Sphere Ioun Stone, a Ring of Evasion, and a Cloak of Resistance +4.  Falarn doesn't have any +5 Cloaks of Resistance (he's not high-enough level to craft ones of that power himself and hasn't traded for any from 15th-level casters).

Falarn's shop also has a Belt of Giant Strength +6, a Monk's Belt, a Ring of Counterspells, an Amulet of Health +4, an Amulet of Health +6, Gloves of Dexterity +4, a Headband of Intellect +4, a Cloak of Charisma +2, a Periapt of Wisdom +2, Bracers of Armor +2, Bracers of Armor +5, a Clear Spindle Ioun Stone, a Pink Rhomboid Ioun Stone, a Stone Salve, a Pearl of Power (3rd-level), Slippers of Spider Climbing, Boots of Striding and Springing, Winged Boots, a Helm of Comprehend Languages and Read Magic, Greater Bracers of Archery, an Amulet of Natural Armor +2, a Circlet of Persuasion, a Glove of Storing, Pipes of Haunting, Pipes of Sounding, a Blessed Book, a Rod of Metal and Mineral Detection, a Rod of Flame Extinquishing, a Shocking Burst Shortspear +3 of Returning, a Keen Silver Sickle +3, a Silvered Holy Lance +3, a Flaming Burst Composite (+4) Longbow +4, a Frost Shortbow +2, a Flame Tongue, a Dagger of Venom, a Luckblade (_Wishes_ already expended by the previous owner as its plaque notes), a Rapier of Puncturing, a Sword of Subtlety, a Keen Anarchic Short Sword +1 of Wounding, a Spined Shield, a suit of Glamered Elven (Mithral) Chainmail +3 of Fire Resistance, a suit of Wild Leather Armor +2 of Greater Fire Resistance, a suit of Glamered Studded Leather Armor +3 of Ghost Touch, and a Slick Mithral Chain Shirt +4 of Shadow and Silent Moves.

There are a _few_ other expensive items about, including a few simple magic weapons/armors/shields (ones with just an enhancement bonus of up to +4).  But the above list is nearly all of Falarn's expensive goods, besides some wands, scrolls, and potions (he has a few expensive items of those sorts, such as Wand of Dispel Magic and a Wand of Fly).

Let me know what you wanna buy/trade for, and I'll let ya know if he has it or how many he has if you're trying to buy multiples of a 'cheap' item.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Okay, so with that info, I've got a finished loot divvy. I've left out the platinum rings, powdered gold and powdered silver, in case anyone wants them. If they aren't taken, they'll add a pittance compared to the rest (total value on them is 425, divided by 6 is just over 70 GP...).

The gems, art objects and mundane items (not counting the poison) together, since I assume we'll just sell them here, give Fleck, Fahlias, Kralic, Szitha, Szenthrass and Seebo 41,658 GP, 2 SP and 5 CP.

So, with Falarn's offer, we can each manage up to 80,000. 

I'll post later with what Fahlias wants to buy. He'll also trade in some older, weaker magic items... (Belt of Giant Strength +4, Amulet of Health +2, I figure.)


----------



## Crazy-San

how much will Falarn give in trade for items we trade in? what percentage of their total value


----------



## Arkhandus

Depends on the items and how easily he'd think he could sell them, or how much he thinks he could sell them for.  Falarn intends to make a profit, even if he does give the group a good deal.  For most items you can probably expect at least half value, but don't expect to get full value for a trade-in.  Supply and demand and all that; you're the ones with demand for new or better items, while he's just got a business to run and taxes to pay.


----------



## Crazy-San

Well Kralic would like to trade in his +3 Mithral chain shirt, his boots and cloak of elvenkind, and his Keen shortsword +2 and however much gold is needed to cover the rest for Gloves of Dexterity +4, Sword of Subtelty, and the Slick Mithral Chain Shirt +4 of Shadow and Silent Moves.  I can figure out exact prices tomorrow if he is giving half price on trade in, or you can do it if you want...too tired tonight


----------



## Arkhandus

Crazy-San said:


> Well Kralic would like to trade in his +3 Mithral chain shirt, his boots and cloak of elvenkind, and his Keen shortsword +2 and however much gold is needed to cover the rest for Gloves of Dexterity +4, Sword of Subtelty, and the Slick Mithral Chain Shirt +4 of Shadow and Silent Moves.  I can figure out exact prices tomorrow if he is giving half price on trade in, or you can do it if you want...too tired tonight




The Sword of Subtlety is 22,310 GP, the Gloves are 16,000 GP, and the Chain Shirt is 28,500 GP.  So that's 68,810 GP to trade for....  Your share of the magic item giant-loot covers 40,000 GP of that cost, leaving 28,810 GP to cover.....calculating the values of your proporsed trade items, Falarn will accept Kralic's boots, cloak, shirt, and sword in trade for the remainder of that value.  However, if you want to keep the +2 Keen Short Sword, you can just pay him 16,000 GP in place of it, out of the 40,800 GP you get in gems and coinage from the giant-loot-divvy.

Also, for reference, if Kralic wants Falarn to improve the enhancement of the Sword of Subtlety, it'll cost the normal amount for the difference between enhancements (as a +1 short sword, it'd cost 6,000 GP to have Falarn bump it up to +2, and another 10,000 GP to have him bump it up to +3, etc.).  Just remember that it takes 1 day per 1,000 GP to make the upgrades.  Falarn can enhance a weapon, armor, or shield up to +4.

********

For reference, folks, 40,800 GP weighs 816 pounds.  Also, the gems from the giants' lair total 32,000 GP in value and only weigh 2.06 pounds, so whoever's planning on keeping their share of valuables for later will probably want to take the gems along with 8,800 GP of the actual coinage (176 pounds), a total of 178.06 pounds.  Depends on what kind of portable extradimensional space ya got and how much space/weight it can hold.

Dragonwriter, did you sell the svirfneblin spellbooks as part of the loot?  I don't think you did, but for reference, Fleck would be keeping those as part of his share and probably to bring back to his guild later.


----------



## Arkhandus

Dragonwriter said:


> I'll post later with what Fahlias wants to buy. He'll also trade in some older, weaker magic items... (Belt of Giant Strength +4, Amulet of Health +2, I figure.)



Falarn will probably offer 13,000 GP in trade for those two items (.....the first of which is the one you bought from him last time....).


----------



## Dragonwriter

Arkhandus said:


> Dragonwriter, did you sell the svirfneblin spellbooks as part of the loot?  I don't think you did, but for reference, Fleck would be keeping those as part of his share and probably to bring back to his guild later.






Arkhandus said:


> Falarn will probably offer 13,000 GP in trade for those two items (.....the first of which is the one you bought from him last time....).




No, I didn't do any value on the spellbooks. For the svirf stuff, it was just Bracers of Armor +1 and +3, 2 Gloves of Dexterity +4, 2 Headband of Intellect +2, and 2 Cloaks of Resistance +2 (though they might've been Giantish, you never said their size). So Kralic could keep one of those sets of gloves, rather than trade/purchase. It'll just count against his share.

And 13,000 for those two is okay.


----------



## Crazy-San

Okay, so yeah, Kralic would keep one of the sets of gloves.  And does Falarn have any Bags of holding? even just the type I? because Kralic could use one of those, all hes' got now is a handy haversack which he would add to his items to be traded if he can get a Bag of holding, also adding the Tan Bag of Tricks, deciding that He won't use it enough, and even then, the creatures would be more distractions then anything.

He would not keep the Keen Short Sword +2, but he would have the Sword of Subtelty updraged, if the group is planning on staying in the area for a while before going on their next adventure, up to +3 if he can afford it and they have the time.


----------



## Arkhandus

No.  Falarn doesn't specialize in planar magic/items.  He only has a suit of Ghost Touch armor from an earlier trade (GT requires Plane Shift, which he doesn't have).  There's a human mage in town that he mentioned to the group last time, who deals in such things.  So if you want to trade for such items, you'll need to go see the human mage.

Removing one pair of Gloves of Dexterity +4 from the loot will cost the group 14,000 GP in trade value; that's 2,400 GP less trade-in value per character.  And counts as 16,000 GP in Kralic's loot-share (so 16,000 GP less from the general loot, leaving him with 24,800 GP in coins and gems).  Everyone has 37,600 GP in trade-value each, then (rather than 40,000 from the traded-in magic loot).  Kralic gets to keep his boots and mithral shirt then (not that either does him any good with the new armor he's trading for).  At least he can _try _trading those to Marusk in hopes of getting a Bag of Holding or something.

.........Apparently I have no session log from when the group briefly met with Marusk.  Don't know why.  But it would've been on 4-13-09, April of this year.....anyone happen to have a log from that session?  I have logs from the 6th and the 20th....


----------



## firehorse

Thanks for the information Ark.  I'll take a look at my 'shopping list' and decide how to work things out.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Okay, I think I'e got Fahlias' shopping list done... Some of it is just upgrading his gear...

Trading Belt of Giant Strength +4 and Amulet of Health +2 for 13,000... Giving me a total value of 92,250 GP (37,600+13,000+41650) (and some change).

Trying to get these: Belt of Giant Strength +6, Amulet of Health +6, Buckler upgraded to +3, 3 bottles of silversheen, 2 bottles of universal solvent, upgrade Cloak of Resistance to +3. 

It leaves me with about 6,400 GP left over, which I figure I'll just get converted to bars/gems and have enough cash handy for Raise Dead again, just in case.

EDIT: And I'm going to buy another half a dozen bow strings and 40 arrows. Can't remember the price on bow strings... But there's another 8 GP, only 2 of which is buying the arrows. I think the strings would be under 1 GP each...


----------



## Steven7

I'm not sure if this got posted since I don't see it, but this is Steve and my character Mr. Cerys Ghurke can craft magical items by using his bonus feat as an Item Creation feat, now I recognize that it seems a little on the powerful side being able to swap out item creation feats from wands to rods, rings and staffs, weapons and armor. So if you want to limit that I understand but I totally have some planned character background stuff to go with the fact that he can create all sorts of magical items. Mind you I won't be using it in game except maybe once or twice way down the line such as a party member wants to buy an item they can't find if I have the materials I may be able to remedy the situation. Also if you allow it I would like to see if Falarn has any magical materials for construction of items so I can stockpile it for later use.


----------



## firehorse

Ok, the Saurian brothers' shopping lists so far are as follows:

Szitha is interested in the Metamagic Rod, Extend Spell (11000) and the Wand of CLW (750)(Am I to assume the caster level is 5th since you need to be at least that level to have the Craft Wand feat?).  I would also like to see if Farlarn can add Spell Storing (10000) to his +2 Spear.  He would also like to keep the spell components (platinum rings, powdered gold and powdered silver) you mentioned above if nobody objects (425).  If the remaining +2 Cloak of Resistance is normal sized, Szitha too would like Farlan to enhance it to +4 (12000).  If all this is acceptable, that should leave about 5000gp of Magic Items (34175 total) and 40000gp of cash for Szitha.  The remaining magic items value he will donate to his brother to make up part of the 9000 extra.  

Szenthrass will trade his 40,000 worth of magic items plus whatever magic item trade value Szitha has left over, making up the remainder in cash for the Deep Red Sphere Ioun Stone (8000), Ring of Evasion (25000), and Cloak of Resistance +4 (16000).  (49000 total)

The Shocking Burst +3 Shortspear of Returning is tempting, but not at 76000 gp.  If available, he would rather purchase some Javelins of Lightning and maybe an Efficient Quiver.

I'll see if there is anything else and get back to you in-game if it is available.  Otherwise, the brothers will likely cash out the remaining.


----------



## Arkhandus

No, Falarn only sells magic items and spell components.  He won't sell materials for his competition.

Also, note that your spells known and caster level are kind of limited.  You can't make magic weapons or armor beyond a +3 enhancement (nor some other items of higher bonuses, such as Rings of Protection, Belts of Giant Strength, Bracers of Armor, etc.), nor with special abilities that are equivalent to a higher than +3 enhancement, and don't know a ton of arcane spells.  And you'll never qualify for Craft Staff or Forge Ring, as your Chameleon caster level never exceeds 10.  So while yes, it is a very useful class feature (the Chameleon's daily-changeable bonus feat), it does have some limits.  Read the magic item creation rules in the DMG/SRD if you don't know what I'm talking about.

_(EDIT: Based on my houserule for the Chameleon in T13K, as I missed its double caster level rule; for T13K, the Chameleon PRC has a caster level equal to its level in the class, not double its level in the class.)_

Kralic, you can get a Bag of Holding from Marusk if you want, paying cash/gems for it.  Marusk doesn't have any more Portable Holes right now, nor any more phase spider silk for crafting them right now (Szitha bought the last of it from him before).

Dragonwriter, I'd say each bowstring costs 1 silver piece.  Let me know what your Cloak and Buckler have for their current bonuses before the upgrades.  However, you'll probably have magic-loot-trade-value remaining after the swaps and upgrades, and Falarn won't pay the same in coinage as he will give in trade; any excess value left in magic-item-trades will only get about 70% as much gold from Falarn, i.e. he's less eager to give you money to spend at competitors' shops than he is to just trade magic items directly for other ones.

You can convert the remainder of Fahlias' loot share to numerous 100-gp gems from Gil's shop, and if you have enough left over, you can spend it on however much diamond dust you need for a Raise Dead or Resurrection.


----------



## Arkhandus

firehorse said:


> Ok, the Saurian brothers' shopping lists so far are as follows:
> 
> Szitha is interested in the Metamagic Rod, Extend Spell (11000) and the Wand of CLW (750)(Am I to assume the caster level is 5th since you need to be at least that level to have the Craft Wand feat?).



No, it's 1st-level caster.  You can craft wands at a lower effective level than that needed to get the feat; the minimum caster level is that needed to cast the spell.



			
				Firehorse said:
			
		

> I would also like to see if Farlarn can add Spell Storing (10000) to his +2 Spear.  He would also like to keep the spell components (platinum rings, powdered gold and powdered silver) you mentioned above if nobody objects (425).  If the remaining +2 Cloak of Resistance is normal sized, Szitha too would like Farlan to enhance it to +4 (12000).  If all this is acceptable, that should leave about 5000gp of Magic Items (34175 total) and 40000gp of cash for Szitha.  The remaining magic items value he will donate to his brother to make up part of the 9000 extra.



Yes, Falarn can add Spell Storing to a magic weapon.

So......you're keeping one of the Cloaks of Resistance from loot that was going to be traded away at first?  That lowers Falarn's trade-in value, but I'll assume it just comes out of Szitha's share, reducing his share of the trade-in value by 3,000 GP.  Wondrous Items resize to fit the wearer, like magic rings (frankly I still don't understand why 3.5 removed the rule saying that magic _armor_ resizes to fit the wearer).



			
				Firehorse said:
			
		

> Szenthrass will trade his 40,000 worth of magic items plus whatever magic item trade value Szitha has left over, making up the remainder in cash for the Deep Red Sphere Ioun Stone (8000), Ring of Evasion (25000), and Cloak of Resistance +4 (16000).  (49000 total)
> 
> The Shocking Burst +3 Shortspear of Returning is tempting, but not at 76000 gp.  If available, he would rather purchase some Javelins of Lightning and maybe an Efficient Quiver.
> 
> I'll see if there is anything else and get back to you in-game if it is available.  Otherwise, the brothers will likely cash out the remaining.



Falarn cannot make Efficient Quivers and does not own any.  He has one Javelin of Lightning available.

You can purchase an Efficient Quiver from the human mage Marusk with coins and gems, however.


----------



## Steven7

Wow, the second I did a /me to introduce my character ORPG crashed


----------



## Arkhandus

Fixed the math after all the late decisions by folks to actually keep some of the magic item loot rather than trading it.  Fleck and Seebo take their shares (82,061 GP and 5 SP in value, each) but what exactly they buy or trade for isn't important.  Ak'man foregoes a share as he's stated before.

Fahlias trades in his +4 Belt and +2 Amulet for the +6 ones from Falarn's Tower.  After his other trades and purchases, Fahlias has 6,902 GP and 9 SP left from his share of the loot.

Kralic trades in his Boots, Cloak, Shirt, Sword, and Tan Bag of Tricks, getting Falarn's superior Mithral Shirt and his Sword of Subtlety.  He gets the Sword of Subtlety upgraded to +3.  He keeps a pair of Gloves of Dexterity +4 from the loot.  Kralic keeps 30,927 GP and 5 SP from the coins and gems.

Szitha trades some loot for the Metamagic Rod and Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1st-level caster as noted before).  He keeps a Cloak of Resistance +2 from the loot, as well as the 4 platinum rings, the 3 pots of silver dust, and the 3 pots of gold dust.  He trades some of the other loot to have Falarn upgrade the Cloak to +4, and to upgrade Szitha's own +2 Shocking Burst Shortspear with the Spell Storing property (which costs 18,000, not 10,000, since it was already a +4 equivalent weapon beforehand).  Szitha keeps 36,886 GP and 5 SP from the loot.

Szenthrass gets the Cloak, Ioun Stone, and Ring he was trading for.  Szenthrass keeps 33,061 GP and 5 SP out of the loot.

Assume any thousands-of-GP amounts are retained in the form of various 100-GP gemstones, such as amethysts, jade, tourmalines, or golden pearls.  Assume coin-like weight for the gems on average, so every 50 gems is 1 pound.  The remainder of any GP left over is in actual gold coins or one-tenth as many platinum coins.

NOTE: I cannot open the session log sent by Ak'man.  For some reason Yahoo! just can't open any session logs he sends, even though it was clearly an HTML file.  I don't know what the problem is, but it's persistent.  SO, I don't have any record of what was said or done before OpenRPG crashed on me.  I don't remember if any of you brought up different items you wanted to purchase or decided against getting, because I cannot check the session log to be sure.

So if I missed anything here that you might've mentioned purchasing during the first hour or half-hour of tonight's session, let me know here.  Likewise, if you wanted to buy anything from Marusk the human mage, like Bags of Holding or Efficient Quivers, say so.


----------



## firehorse

Arkhandus said:


> and to upgrade Szitha's own +2 Shocking Burst Shortspear with the Spell Storing property (which costs 18,000, not 10,000, since it was already a +4 equivalent weapon beforehand).  Szitha keeps 36,886 GP and 5 SP from the loot.




Szitha traded his +2 Spear of Wounding for Szenthrass' plain +2 Spear last session along with their armor.  Szitha had the plain +2 Spear upgraded which should be 10,000 to move it from +2 to +3 equivalent.

Szitha never owned a +2 Shocking Burst Shortspear (it was one of the items you listed the shop had that I decided against getting in my post).


----------



## Arkhandus

That would be extremely odd seeing as I checked my copy of your OpenRPG node and Szitha had a +2 Shocking Burst Shortspear or whatever in there.  And that's a pretty old copy IIRC.  I don't remember when you might've replaced it with a Wounding spear, though I remember you using a Wounding spear in battle.......so I'm probably just forgetting.  _But a definite reason why you should send the DM updated copies of your sheets after any significant changes or level-ups._

And anyway, Falarn's one on sale was a Shocking Burst Shortspear +3 of Returning.  I couldn't have gotten it mixed up, and I knew full well you were passing on Falarn's expensive magic spear.  Szitha DID have a +2 Shocking Burst Spear of some sort on his sheet originally.  Though you might've replaced it early on and never sent me an updated sheet.  *Please send me updated sheets for Szitha and Szenthrass at the start of the next session.*

Anyway, seeing as you were upgrading a different, plain +2 spear, then yes it only cost 10,000 GP for that one, yielding 8,000 GP back for Szitha.  *However*, that puts him above what Falarn would've given in cash-money for traded-in items after Szitha's share of cash and gems is considered (as mentioned, Falarn offers more value in trade than in cash, as giving cash encourages buying from competitors), so Szitha actually gets just 7,000 GP from that.


----------



## firehorse

You must have one of the original sheets I sent before finalizing him and before Szitha started.  I was sure I had sent them to you in-game once or twice after that, but who knows.  Remind me in-game and I will send you new nodes of the sheets.

Szitha has a +2 Spear of Spell Storing (now) and regular +2 Mithril Plate.

Szenthrass has Szitha's +2 Spear of Wounding and his +1 Mithril Plate of Speed.

I'll adjust his gold accordingly.


----------



## Steven7

I'll spend the 5k we discussed, its a drop in the bucket at this point, I'll find a mage to take care of the spells when I get a chance to get to town, I'm sure theres a mage there somewhere willing to spend a couple hundred xp for a large sum of gold. So 2 servants, a mirage, an arcane lock, and what 2 or 3 prestigitations trying to calculate the xp costs for the effects. I'll get back with an actual number when the fog in my head clears up. Oh, as for the telekinesis, I was thinking instead maybe a wall of force, would that do the trick?


----------



## Crazy-San

Kralic is getting a Bag of Holding Type II


----------



## Arkhandus

14,000 GP is what I would charge for the spells and Permanencies for them that Cerys wants in his abode.  That's ignoring the guideline of 5 GP per XP spent, which I'm cutting down to 1 GP per XP spent.  Assuming that Cerys used his contacts/connections etc. to get a relatively-cheap deal on the 8,500 XP worth of Permanencies cast and the spells it was cast for.  As opposed to the 42,500 GP normally expected for that much XP spent by an NPC caster.  The 14,000 is separate from the 5,000 GP for the house+shop itself.

Kralic gets his Bag of Holding for the standard market price of 5,000 GP from Marusk in Barbeni earlier.

Also, looks like I'll have to wait until tomorrow to post the Chameleon PrC description and such for T13K, in another thread, since I was unable to spare the time for it over the weekend.


----------



## Steven7

14,000 pshh, I'll have that after we drag ourselves out of that goblin infested rathole, I already deducted the 5k from my left over leaving me with 7,300GP in wealth, not necessarily coins. good night everyone


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, as noted in the Perils of Thunder Island thread, I lost my Internet connection early Tuesday morning.  So I didn't get around to any of the posting I had intended to do on Tuesday (which was a lot, dangit).  It'll have to wait a bit.

However, tonight I managed to get my Internet connection restored, so it looks like I'll be able to run FMTG this week as normal.  It sucked not having Internet all week, though I was briefly able to use a relative's computer yesterday afternoon to let folks on EN World know what was up.

I'll catch up with posting stuff over the course of Monday and Tuesday hopefully, dangit.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry about missing the game last night.  Had an automobile emergency.  See you next week.


----------



## Steven7

*And the grand total is...*

3,190 gp, 4,890 sp, 1,860 cp
Ornate old helmet Krieg...zieg family helmet
Masterwork Small Short Sword, 4 Small Masterwork Longspears, 4 Small Shortbows, 26 Small 
Composite Shortbows (Str 14), 8 Small Masterwork Composite Shortbows (Str 12), 800 Small 
Arrows, 4 Small Masterwork Chain Shirts, 30 Small Masterwork Heavy Wooden Shields, 2 Spell 
Component Pouches 
Cloak of Resistance +3, Amulet of Natural Armor +3, Ring of Protection 
+4, 9 Small Longswords +2, 8 Small Short Swords +1, 17 Small Battleaxes +1, 2 Small Bastard 
Swords +2, 2 Small Composite Longbows +1 (Str 14), 8 Small Studded Leather Armors +2, 2 
Small Breastplates +2, 26 Small Breastplates +1, 2 Small Heavy Wooden Shields +1, 11 
Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (5th-level), 25 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (3rd-level)

Masterwork Small Short Sword 310 GP Buy 155 GP
4 Small Masterwork Longspears 305 GP x4 610 GP
4 Small Shortbows 30 GP x4 60 GP
26 Small Composite Shortbows (Str 14) 225 GP x 26 2925 GP
8 Small Masterwork Composite Shortbows (Str 12) 450 GP x 8 1800 GP
800 Small Arrows 40 GP 20 GP
4 Small Masterwork Chain Shirts 250 GP x 4 500 GP
30 Small Masterwork Heavy Wooden Shields 157 GP x 30 2355 GP 
Cloak of Resistance +3 9000 GP x 1 4500 GP
Amulet of Natural Armor +3 18,000 GP x 1 9000 GP
Ring of Protection +4 32,000 GP x 1 16,000 GP
9 Small Longswords +2 8315 GP x 9 37417 GP 5 SP 
8 Small Short Swords +1 2310 GP x 8 9240 GP
17 Small Battleaxes +1 2310 GP x 17 19365 GP 
2 Small Bastard Swords +2 8335 GP x 2 8335 GP 
2 Small Composite Longbows +1 (Str 14) 2600 GP x 2 2600 GP
8 Small Studded Leather Armors +2 1175 GP x 8 4700 GP
2 Small Breastplates +2 2350 GP x 2 2350 GP
26 Small Breastplates +1 1350 GP x 26 17550 GP
2 Small Heavy Wooden Shields +1 1157 GP x 2 1157 GP
11 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (5th-level) 750 GP x 11 4125 GP
25 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (3rd-level) 300 GP x 25 3750 GP
2 Spell Component Pouches 5 GP x 2 5 GP
+_______
147999 GP 5 SP Total 
Split among the crew 29599 GP and 8 SP in loot value + 398 GP 611 SP 232 CP per person with 3 odd GP on the side
And one dinky old apocolypse fortelling helmet

just a question, do szitha and szenthrass each get their full share of the loot value, i'm unsure on the cohort status or whether they are both pcs played by the same person


----------



## Arkhandus

*After the Goblin Pillagers*

Szenthrass receives only a half-share of XP as a cohort, but he does get a full share of treasure.

XP Rewards (only combat XP calculated so far):
2,312 XP each, _excluding Szenthrass_
1,156 XP for Szenthrass
Other XP will be given out at the start of the next session as I finish going over logs to figure out roleplay XP.

Total loot value, with coinage, is 150,414 gold pieces and 6 silver pieces.  The group currently has Ak'man, Cerys, Fahlias, Fleck, Kralic, Niladaya, Szenthrass, and Szitha, so that's 8 shares to divide the loot into.....

So each person gets 18,801 gold pieces, 8 silver pieces, and 2 copper pieces for their share, with 4 copper pieces left over that we can assume you just leave to the townsfolk along with the supplies of food, drink, and basic stuff also found in the goblins' caves, which was looted from the townsfolk to begin with.  And of course the helm, which needs to be returned to the Krieghelm family in town.

Falarn has enough junk from the party to unload on other buyers somehow, and won't accept any more of the party's random, barely-useful junk right now, so the group has to sell their unwanted goblin-sized magic items elsewhere, getting the usual half value that's common for them.  Generally they have to be refurbished a bit by NPCs for sale to halflings and gnomes elsewhere.

Any magic items you want to keep from the goblin loot will count against your share of the total haul, as listed above in Steve's post of the sale prices.  The wondrous items and ring will resize to fit whoever takes them, and the potions are fully functional regardless of size.


----------



## Crazy-San

Okay, unless anyone else wants any of it, in which case I'm willing to share, Kralic will take the cloak ring and amulet.  Taking into account him adding his old +2 ring and +2 amulet into the loot it would still be a little more then his share, but I think if he gives everyone an extra 338 gold it will cover the difference.  If I'm wrong, let me know.


----------



## Steven7

I am personally interested in the ring of protection, as what I currently have is a ring of force shield which essentially gives me a +2 shield ac, without encumberance, or armor check penalty but its useless for touch attacks which Cerys realized against that wizard. The shield it conjures isn't big enough to provide a cover bonus as well making it quite terrible really other than an interesting gimic. 
I really don't want to engage Kralic in a bidding fight for the ring so if you want it crazy-san, go for it I'll yield till later on down the road since I have another investment I need to take care of first.
I trust the Krieg's will reward us with something...I hope.


----------



## Crazy-San

nah, like I said, Kralic would only take all three if no one else wants any.  As it is he has a ring of protection plus 2.  Mostly after the cloak, but will take the amulet if no one else is going to use it.


----------



## Steven7

so be it, I'll take the +4 ring of protection and trade in my 8,400 gp ring of force shielf for for a 4,200 loot buy off from the pot and pay the rest in gold...i still need to amass 40,000 GP somewhere in the near future, and stop giving away small peasant fortunes to old possibl- but-not-likely-related-aunties


Ok,  so If i put the ring in the pot, I will owe 11,800 GP which I have more than covered in my share of the gold, so If my math is right I should recieve 7,100GP from the pot and everyone else gets 1685 GP and 7 SP 1 CP extra because my portion is back in the pot


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm on Dev II now, waiting to open up a game room...


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm on Dev II now...


----------



## Steven7

wow...saved by dumb luck, I was worried if that dragon or those giants went after Nila, she'd get munched, as it turns out I was the one that got hammered, and if it weren't for Nila splittling the damage, splat...
nila 1, cerys 0


----------



## Jaedlyn

I think perhaps less charging giants might be wise in the future, especially giants that can almost kill two people in one round!


----------



## Dragonwriter

There will be no For More Than Glory this week, or through the holidays. My grandfather died this past week, and I cannot devote my time and energy to running the games, much as I would like to.

For More Than Glory will resume January 11th at 7 PM Pacific.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> There will be no For More Than Glory this week, or through the holidays. My grandfather died this past week, and I cannot devote my time and energy to running the games, much as I would like to.
> 
> For More Than Glory will resume January 11th at 7 PM Pacific.




I am soooo sorry to hear that.  My condolences for you.  Give your mom a hug from my wife and I too.


----------



## Jaedlyn

I hope everyone had a nice holiday, and that your doing okay DW.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Thank you FH and Jaedlyn. Things are going better now. Honestly, my family was expecting it to come, but it still was rough, particularly for my grandmother. They'd been married for 67 years, and he almost made it to his 93rd birthday (after surviving WWII and being a POW in the Korean War).

But I will be back and up for DMing FMTG this next Monday, the 11th of January.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> Thank you FH and Jaedlyn. Things are going better now. Honestly, my family was expecting it to come, but it still was rough, particularly for my grandmother. They'd been married for 67 years, and he almost made it to his 93rd birthday (after surviving WWII and being a POW in the Korean War).
> 
> But I will be back and up for DMing FMTG this next Monday, the 11th of January.




At least it makes things somewhat easier knowing he had a full and long life by most standards. 

As far as the game tonight goes, I had a commitment come up over the weekend so, at the best I will be late.  Sorry, I know we have missed a couple of weeks.  Feel free to NPC.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Okay. I think I had pretty up-to-date nodes of Szitha and Szenthrass, though I'd certainly have to look up current HPs and spells...

If possible, could you e-mail them to me, FH? My address is still dragobot999 (at sign) yahoo (dot) com.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I hate having to do this but…

My computer seems to be going into its death spiral and I am not sure when I will get another one. Thankfully, all my files and info have been backed up, so I will be able to pick things up where I left off, but I do not know how long I will be offline. Hopefully it will be less than a month, but I cannot be sure.

So, as of now, I am going on a hiatus from all my games. I should have a computer up and running again sometime between mid-February and early March.

I will try to get on a public computer to update you folks, but that would be sporadic at best...

Ark, could you please stick around for Perils and FMTG at game time, just to make sure everyone gets this message?


----------



## Steven7

It's as if fate itself has decreed that this game be postponed nigh indefinitely, see you mid-February to early-March.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> I hate having to do this but…
> 
> My computer seems to be going into its death spiral and I am not sure when I will get another one. Thankfully, all my files and info have been backed up, so I will be able to pick things up where I left off, but I do not know how long I will be offline. Hopefully it will be less than a month, but I cannot be sure.
> 
> So, as of now, I am going on a hiatus from all my games. I should have a computer up and running again sometime between mid-February and early March.
> 
> I will try to get on a public computer to update you folks, but that would be sporadic at best...
> 
> Ark, could you please stick around for Perils and FMTG at game time, just to make sure everyone gets this message?




Luck is just not with us is it?  I'll keep checking back here weekly (as should we all) in case you get it revived.

By the way, the commitment that came up last week involved an old DnD friend (when it was AD&D, 1st Edition).  He may be interested in playing with us.  Going to lurk at first and decide if he wants to invest in the 3.5 books or use the SRD.  Either way, I will probably log on for a while to show him the ropes with OpenRPG and I can let people know what is going on at the same time.

Good luck with the 'puter.


----------



## Dragonwriter

First off, thanks for your patience.

Secondly, I will definitely be getting a new computer sometime within the next week (it has been shipped, it just hasn't arrived yet). 

FMTG should resume Monday, February 8th at 7 PM PST. Hope to see you there!


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> First off, thanks for your patience.
> 
> Secondly, I will definitely be getting a new computer sometime within the next week (it has been shipped, it just hasn't arrived yet).
> 
> FMTG should resume Monday, February 8th at 7 PM PST. Hope to see you there!




And there was much rejoicing throughout the 13 Kingdoms...

Good to have you back.


----------



## Steven7

checking before i leave for work, we're still on for tonight? also...colt's got robbed


----------



## Dragonwriter

Yes, game tonight.

I am fully back online, have OpenRPG reinstalled and imported my old gametree.

FMTG starts back up tonight at 7 PM PST, though I'll probably be on a little early.


----------



## Jaedlyn

Good to have you back. I have a dinner tonight but I should be back before 10EST easily.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I am getting on Dev II now.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'll be on Dev II in the next few minutes.


----------



## Steven7

sorry, I had to work late last night, would have posted something earlier, but wasn't thinking about it at the time.


----------



## Arkhandus

S'okay.  DW ran it for awhile after waiting some, but not a lot happened.  The group beat some stuff up, and Ak'man questioned a dragonblooded orc-child that they found hiding in another room or something afterward.  I can e-mail ya the HTML session log if ya want.


----------



## firehorse

*Internet Connection Issues*

Sunday afternoon my internet went out.  I'm typing this from work and I'm hoping my home internet will be back up and running this evening when I get home.  Either that or I hope it is something I can get fixed before the game.  Either way, I won't be able to let you know if it doesn't get fixed.  Cross your fingers...

On the upside, although I couldn't do proper tests without an internet connection, I think I've resolved the Macros and GVM issues on my sheets.  Again, cross your fingers ;-)...


----------



## Steven7

next week before we start, I'd like to ask everyone their thoughts on how we could speed up our game, we just cleared two sleeping rooms, a hallway, and killed 3 guys, 1 of which was killed practically before combat began.

also, if it's not too much to ask I'd personally like to see a little more interaction, I feel like I'm talking to, or travelling with brick walls, for example all I know about Lurass' character is she is an elf bard that likes to party apart from that I don't think I've heard her say anything other than a song lyric. 

It's really hard to spy on and ultimately betray you guys if you never give me anything to spy on and betray you with...


----------



## Jaedlyn

Just have multiple courses of action ready ahead of time. Yesterday I was going to either FoD the mage, or if he somehow died, enervate one of the big guys. Luckily the mage was just in range for FoD too. Having two courses of action plotted out ahead of time is usually enough. And try to keep it not complicated. Elaborate plans of action are great now and then, but not every turn of every session. 

Of course every now and then something will happen that turns your planned courses of action upside down, but that should only happen one round out of 10 maybe.

You can take this one step forward by prewriting your actions into notepad while the others go and then copy/paste.

The first round will always move at a crawl, things should speed up after that though. The reason you cannot come up with a complicated plan is that we aren't at a gaming table together, with normal D+D asking "Hey will this work" as the thought comes to you is fast and easy. Over openrpg its harder for the DM To know exactly what your talking about. Will a readied telekinesis be able to give me some cover from falling rocks? Maybe, but the session isn't the time for me to figure that out. I'll just teleport or Dimension door instead.


----------



## Steven7

power supply in my PC died without warning, tested it, totally dead, barely made it to fry's before they closed, logging on now.


----------



## firehorse

Steven7 said:


> next week before we start, I'd like to ask everyone their thoughts on how we could speed up our game, we just cleared two sleeping rooms, a hallway, and killed 3 guys, 1 of which was killed practically before combat began.
> 
> also, if it's not too much to ask I'd personally like to see a little more interaction, I feel like I'm talking to, or travelling with brick walls, for example all I know about Lurass' character is she is an elf bard that likes to party apart from that I don't think I've heard her say anything other than a song lyric.
> 
> It's really hard to spy on and ultimately betray you guys if you never give me anything to spy on and betray you with...




One thing we are severely under utilizing is the Tavern Thread.  Most of the IC chat and strategy discussions between combats used to go on there.  The key is that everyone check it on a regular basis.  

In the game, I think the best thing to do is have your action ready before your inititative.  I'm guilty too, so don't think I'm lecturing.  Pre-made macros and the GVM (when working properly) can also speed up things.


----------



## Steven7

I'll post something on "Achu" in the tavern thread. So we can hopefully get right into the swing of things when we meet again.


----------



## Steven7

I might not be able to make it tonight. If I do show I'll probably be an hour to an hour 1/2 late.


Spells Prepared Arcane
Lvl0 4 Remaining today *=used
Lvl 1 6 6 Color Spray, Enlarge Person, Color Spray, Enlarge Person, Tenser's Floating Disk, Feather Fall
Lvl 2 5 6 Invisibility, Darkness, *Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray

Lvl 3 5 5 Haste, Fireball, Fly, Fireball, Fireball
Lvl 4 5 5 *Charm Monster, Greater Invisibility, Greater Invisibility, Polymorph, Haste

Lvl 5 3 3 Cone of Cold, *Sending, *Hold Monster
Lvl 6 1 1 Veil

If we get into another serious combat I'll try to Haste, then enlarge someone, then greater invis and fireball chuck after that, if there are multiple targets, if not. I'll attack with my +1 fire frost shortbow. Attacks on a +14/+9 for 3d6 -1 and I have 5 sneak attack damage dice. 
If theres a breath weapon I'll wind up being part of, I'll spend one of my mimic class abilities and use it for imp evasion. Otherwise I'll stick with regular evasion which I already have. If theres someone in sneak attack range that absolutely must die, then I'll use razing strike, sacrificing veil, gaining a +6 to the attack roll, a +6 on damage, and +6d6 sneak attack damage if it's a sneak attack, I'll also spend a mimic class ability and add another 2d6 sneak attack on top for a +21 attack vs. ac with 3d6 +5 +13d6 sneak attack.
I'm typing all this because I have no idea how to send you my node right now, and will be to busy to bother with it later.



AC:22
HP:94
Fortsv:11
Refsv:18
Willsv:17


----------



## firehorse

Steven7 said:


> I'll post something on "Achu" in the tavern thread. So we can hopefully get right into the swing of things when we meet again.




Here I'm not following my own advice...


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm on Dev II now.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm on Dev II now, doing some extra prep and stuff. I'll start the game once everyone shows up (probably closer to 7-7:15 Pacific).


----------



## Dragonwriter

Okay, here is the totalled-up loot from all the killing you have done since last December (when I took the reins). You all can determine how/what you will take and divide the loot. Fahlias is not claiming anything and advocates just selling/trading it.

42 Large Morningstars
21 Large Hide Armors

48 +1 Large Morningstars
24 +2 Large Chain Shirts
24 Cloak of Resistance +1

7 +1 Falchions
7 +1 Banded Mail
7 Ring of Protection +1

7 +2 Greataxes
7 Masterwork Breastplates
7 Gauntlets of Ogre Strength
7 Amulets of Health +2

8 +1 Flaming Greataxes
8 +2 Chain Shirts
8 Gauntlets of Ogre Power
8 Amulets of Health +2
8 +1 Bucklers
8 potions of Cure Serious Wounds

2 Cloaks of Charisma +2
2 Rings of Protection +2
2 Gloves of Dexterity +2

2 +1 Greataxes
2 +2 Full Plate suits
2 Gauntlets of Ogre Power
2 Periapts of Wisdom +2

1 +2 Large Bastard Sword
1 +2 Large Heavy Steel Shield with +1 Spikes
1 +2 Large Chain Shirt
1 Belt of Giant Strength +4
1 Cloak of Resistance +2

527 Platinum coins, 377 Gold coins, 49 silver coins


----------



## Steven7

Here's the listed prices for everything. I'm not sure if we can diplomacize for a bonus/discount or get penalized for odd sized equipment so we'll figure out the sell value from there.


42 Large Morningstars 16GP X 42
21 Large Hide Armors 30GP x 21

48 +1 Large Morningstars 2316GP x48
24 +2 Large Chain Shirts 4250GP x 24
24 Cloak of Resistance +1 1000GP x 24

7 +1 Falchions 2357GP x 7
7 +1 Banded Mail 1400 GP
7 Ring of Protection +1 2000GP x 7

7 +2 Greataxes 8340 GP x 7
7 Masterwork Breastplates 350GP x 7
7 Gauntlets of Ogre Strength 4000 GP x 7
7 Amulets of Health +2 4000GP x 7

8 +1 Flaming Greataxes 8340GP x 8
8 +2 Chain Shirts 4250GP x 8
8 Gauntlets of Ogre Power 4000GP x 8
8 Amulets of Health +2 4000 GP x 8
8 +1 Bucklers 1165GP x 8
8 potions of Cure Serious Wounds 750GP x 8

2 Cloaks of Charisma +2 4000GP x 2
2 Rings of Protection +2 8000 GP x 2
2 Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000 GP x 2

2 +1 Greataxes 2340 x 2
2 +2 Full Plate suits 4650GP x 2
2 Gauntlets of Ogre Power 4000GP x 2
2 Periapts of Wisdom +2 4000GP x2

1 +2 Large Bastard Sword 8370 GP
1 +2 Large Heavy Steel Shield with +1 Spikes  4164 GP + 1160 GP
1 +2 Large Chain Shirt 4350 GP
1 Belt of Giant Strength +4 16,000GP
1 Cloak of Resistance +2 4000GP


----------



## Jaedlyn

Nila will yank a gloves of dexterity and amulet of health probably, help out with her saves/hp some.


----------



## firehorse

Unless Ak'man wants it, Szenthrass could use the +4 Giant Strength Belt (if 3.5 lets it shrink to fit).  

The healing potions should be split up between the front to mid liners.  Both Szen and Szitha tapped out their former supply.

I'll have to check on the Protection items and Wisdom Periapts when I get home.


----------



## firehorse

Steven7 said:


> Here's the listed prices for everything. I'm not sure if we can diplomacize for a bonus/discount or get penalized for odd sized equipment so we'll figure out the sell value from there.
> 
> 
> 42 Large Morningstars 16GP X 42
> 21 Large Hide Armors 30GP x 21
> 
> 48 +1 Large Morningstars 2316GP x48
> 24 +2 Large Chain Shirts 4250GP x 24
> 24 Cloak of Resistance +1 1000GP x 24
> 
> 7 +1 Falchions 2357GP x 7
> 7 +1 Banded Mail 1400 GP
> 7 Ring of Protection +1 2000GP x 7
> 
> 7 +2 Greataxes 8340 GP x 7
> 7 Masterwork Breastplates 350GP x 7
> 7 Gauntlets of Ogre Strength 4000 GP x 7
> 7 Amulets of Health +2 4000GP x 7
> 
> 8 +1 Flaming Greataxes 8340GP x 8
> 8 +2 Chain Shirts 4250GP x 8
> 8 Gauntlets of Ogre Power 4000GP x 8
> 8 Amulets of Health +2 4000 GP x 8
> 8 +1 Bucklers 1165GP x 8
> 8 potions of Cure Serious Wounds 750GP x 8
> 
> 2 Cloaks of Charisma +2 4000GP x 2
> 2 Rings of Protection +2 8000 GP x 2
> 2 Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000 GP x 2
> 
> 2 +1 Greataxes 2340 x 2
> 2 +2 Full Plate suits 4650GP x 2
> 2 Gauntlets of Ogre Power 4000GP x 2
> 2 Periapts of Wisdom +2 4000GP x2
> 
> 1 +2 Large Bastard Sword 8370 GP
> 1 +2 Large Heavy Steel Shield with +1 Spikes  4164 GP + 1160 GP
> 1 +2 Large Chain Shirt 4350 GP
> 1 Belt of Giant Strength +4 16,000GP
> 1 Cloak of Resistance +2 4000GP




That's some serious coinage...


----------



## Steven7

The only thing on the list of any use to Cerys is the belt as he has almost all his item slots filled save for a belt. 
Even then I was thinking of crafting a wondrous item belt, a "Utility Belt" per se. Something where I could quick draw a potion or a scroll from capable of carrying several different potions/scrolls safely.


----------



## Jaedlyn

Yes it is...its like 96,523gp a piece, before any negative modifiers of course!


----------



## Steven7

96K ?
I can finally get my shop finished in Mittendein with that, and then some.

Now I have an interesting problem...what to spend the rest of my not insignificant sum on.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Before you get all spend-crazy, you will not get full value for those items if you sell them. Falarn will not trade value-wise this time, since you did quite a job of cleaning out his supply with your last haul.

If you flat-out sell the Medium items, you will get 1/2 price for them. The Large items I'm going to say get 1/3 price, due to the strange size.

And FH, the Belt will re-size. It's Armor that won't change to fit the new wearer.


----------



## firehorse

Taking a final look at my characters and the loot counts, here's my take on it:

1) Szenthrass - Belt of Giant Strength +4 (unless Ak'man wants it, the Szen will take his cast-off Belt) and switch out his Ring of Prtc +1 for one of the +2's.

2) Since there are plenty and we are going to get silvers on the gold piece for them, I suggest everyone that can use them and doesn't have one better take an Amulet of Health +2 and Ring of Prtc. +1.  Both the Saurians will take one of the Amulets, but will pass on the rings (have one or better).

3) The CSW potions should be divied up between Ak'man (3), Szenthrass (3) and Szitha (2) since they usually take the most damage.

I'm good with selling the rest.  Buying a wand or two of CLW for the party would be good.  I'm sure Szitha would appreciate not paying for them all by himself...  Szitha and Szen are likely to just upgrade their armor with their coinage (after deductions for the items they kept), convert the rest to gems and pocket it.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> ...And FH, the Belt will re-size. It's Armor that won't change to fit the new wearer.




Yeah, it sucks that DnD changed the ability for armor to resize.


----------



## Steven7

Magic item resizing is a random magical side effect that can be resolved by a d% roll. Same with glowing, d% of magic items have the ability to glow and emit any shade of colored light up to like a torch equivalent radius. For example, my rapier it glows neon green looks kinda like a light saber, only use it when fighting toe to toe with someone though which I've never had the opportunity to do and survive it. I'd use it for light if it weren't for the torches the brothers have. I believe ranged weapons can impart glowing to their projectiles like they do with standard enhanced attacks like frost/thunder/fire.

As to game stuff, Cerys just wants straight gold but will wait to sell till we get to a larger city with more capital and the ability to purchase 500,000G worth of magical items. Like Mittendein or Ceomyr. Perhaps somewhere more exotic, sneak into Thuseti under the guise of slave traders selling some female elven servants (just kidding).


----------



## firehorse

firehorse said:


> Taking a final look at my characters and the loot counts, here's my take on it:
> 
> 1) Szenthrass - Belt of Giant Strength +4 (unless Ak'man wants it, the Szen will take his cast-off Belt) and switch out his Ring of Prtc +1 for one of the +2's.
> 
> 2) Since there are plenty and we are going to get silvers on the gold piece for them, I suggest everyone that can use them and doesn't have one better take an Amulet of Health +2 and Ring of Prtc. +1.  Both the Saurians will take one of the Amulets, but will pass on the rings (have one or better).
> 
> 3) The CSW potions should be divied up between Ak'man (3), Szenthrass (3) and Szitha (2) since they usually take the most damage.
> 
> I'm good with selling the rest.  Buying a wand or two of CLW for the party would be good.  I'm sure Szitha would appreciate not paying for them all by himself...  Szitha and Szen are likely to just upgrade their armor with their coinage (after deductions for the items they kept), convert the rest to gems and pocket it.




It seems as if both brothers have Periapts of Wisdom, so Szitha is probably going to pass on the Amulet of Health, but Szenthrass may trade in his Periapt of Wisdom +2 for the Amulet of Health +2.  It is more useful to him than the Periapt.  See you in an hour and a half or so...


----------



## Akman

Take it away.  There is nothing in the list of interest to Ak'man, aside from cash value


----------



## Steven7

Sorry about having to bail out suddenly like that, one of my friends got involved in a dispute of the domestic kind and rather than leave all his stuff on the street asked me to help him relocate to an alternate resting place, i.e. my couch...

I'm not sure how the conversation continued after Nila begain to explain in detail, so I'll be watching the Tavern thread for an update. I'm more than happy to continue it there as well.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Ugh, not fun, but I understand.

We went on for a little while after that, with Nila and Lurass explaining a bit more and calming the First Arrow down a bit. You stayed behind to talk with him, which we can handle in the IC thread or next week.

Szitha and Ak'man were talking with an elven wizardess about shields when we left off. 

I'll see about getting something in the IC thread over the next hour or so... (And it seems I can't post an attachment anymore, else I would leave you the session log...)


----------



## Jaedlyn

I may be late, depending on how long the MRI tonight takes. My legs been broken since last sunday, and i didnt know!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Whoa, that's rough. Try to take it easy, in that case. Game's still on, though. I'll just NPC you until you show up.


----------



## Steven7

Jaedlyn said:


> I may be late, depending on how long the MRI tonight takes. My legs been broken since last sunday, and i didnt know!




Based on that, I'm betting that is was a hairline fracture that was exacerbated by walking on it into a simple fracture rather than a compound fracture which would be quite painful.
I hope you don't get an infection and no marrow got into the blood stream, you'll be fine. 
No need to break a leg, we're not in a hurry.


----------



## Jaedlyn

Nope, not a hairline fracture, my leg was damaged in the accident about a year ago that destroyed my left ankle, was awfully bruised but i didnt give it a second glance because well...my ankle was destroyed! When I slipped last week the bone moved a bit, and the entire piece of bone came off the knee. Just a piece, so no real marrow loss, but its a giant pain in the ass because well, a piece of bone doesnt belong free floating between your knee plates.

Also, I'm back. Was the only one there.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I’m going to update the IC thread shortly. As a quick aside, you can “subscribe” to a thread when you post. It will give you e-mail notifications of updates. Currently, the “instant” is down, but Daily still works just fine. It’ll let you know what was posted over the course of the day, in case you don’t check the threads.


----------



## Steven7

Going to be a little late tonight, not sure how long but I'd say between 10-30 minutes.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Understood. I'm on Dev II now, for the rest of you.


----------



## Steven7

If you kill someone in premeditated self-defense, is it a crime? Because I'm thinking I might accidentally kill this First A**hole Gaylantyr in premeditated self-defense.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Steven7 said:


> If you kill someone in premeditated self-defense, is it a crime? Because I'm thinking I might accidentally kill this First A**hole Gaylantyr in premeditated self-defense.




Self-defense can't be premeditated. So, if you plan on killing him and claim "self-defense" you will need proof. And that will be really hard, since he is high-up military personnel and has pull with the government.

EDIT: And by "proof," I mean proof that he was the first to attack and that he did so unlawfully. If he is going to carry out an execution, he has lawful reason, and if you fight back and end up killing him, that's another charge you will face: murder of a military officer (specifically: Seledyne Ranger).


----------



## Steven7

I'm going to be stuck at work till 10:30 P.M. on memorial day, central time, so I think thats 8:30 pacific. Regardless I'm going to be late, hopefully this is the last time for a while, it should be.


----------



## Jaedlyn

Well my surgery was a colossal failure, the damage was far more then the MRI showed, so I need to have surgery again at a later date. I'm up and running now, but don't know ow bad the pain is going to get.


----------



## Steven7

HELP!!!!!!
It's saying server could not be connected to, I've done nothing different.

openrpg.wrathof.com 
right?!


----------



## firehorse

Steven7 said:


> HELP!!!!!!
> It's saying server could not be connected to, I've done nothing different.
> 
> openrpg.wrathof.com
> right?!




First I couldn't get my internet to work, now I can't get on the server either.  Grrrrr.


----------



## Steven7

firehorse said:


> First I couldn't get my internet to work, now I can't get on the server either. Grrrrr.





So it's not just me, I've been trying to figure out whats going on, I've reset my router 3 times, restarted pc twice, contacted my ISP to see if they blocked it. 
The only thing I can think of is the server itself is offline.


----------



## firehorse

Steven7 said:


> So it's not just me, I've been trying to figure out whats going on, I've reset my router 3 times, restarted pc twice, contacted my ISP to see if they blocked it.
> The only thing I can think of is the server itself is offline.




Nope, not just you...


----------



## Steven7

firehorse said:


> Nope, not just you...




Unless...you guys already voted me off the island and are just trying to make me feel better.
*Stares accusitorily*


----------



## firehorse

Steven7 said:


> Unless...you guys already voted me off the island and are just trying to make me feel better.
> *Stares accusitorily*




Maybe we both did.


----------



## firehorse

firehorse said:


> Maybe we both did.




Damn, I forgot.  Looking through the log, this week's session was cancelled.  To be picked up next week.


----------



## Steven7

firehorse said:


> Damn, I forgot. Looking through the log, this week's session was cancelled. To be picked up next week.





well...guess we're still on the island, good night


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm waiting on Dev II... Nila, Ak'man and Szitha are already here.


----------



## firehorse

Cerys appeared about 5 minutes after we called the game.  He posted: "I'm not going to be able to play for a while, my grandmother was put into the hospital with septic shock, not sure how long it's going to take but I'm going to be gone for a while."

He sent me his character node to give to you DW for NPC purposes.

Not having good-health-luck are we?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Hoo boy... Sorry to hear that, Cerys.

You can send me the node next week, FH, and we'll move on with the green dragonspawn then.


----------



## firehorse

Will do...


----------



## Steven7

I'm so sorry, I totally forgot we had a game today, I went to see Inception and forgot all about it. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Steven7

Going out of town this weekend might be there, might not. Return trip is a 3 hour flight, arrives in houston at 10:45 P.M. so give an hour and half to get through airport and get home, I'll be there either at teh very end or not at all. If I can I'll get an earlier flight but doubtful.


----------



## Crazy-San

I'm sorry for disconnecting again last night.  I have work at 8:00 in the morning all week and my mom wanted to make sure I got enough sleep....so she took the power cord for the router and hid it......It's annoying when parents know just enough about computers to know what they need to run, but not how to fix problems themselves.


----------



## Steven7

If you hadn't disconnected, you would have moved out of the cluster$#@% that Ak'man, Szitha, and Szenthrass currently find themselves in correct? Because well... Mr. Cerys' lack of familiarity with Raletaus lead him to overestimate his fortitude and Raletaus may or may not have been caught in some friendly-fire and may or may not have been killed by it.


Also, DW 
This is from the SRD under the spell haste.

All of the hasted creature’s modes of movement (including land movement, burrow, climb, fly, and swim) increase by 30 feet, to a maximum of twice the subject’s normal speed using that form of movement. This increase counts as an enhancement bonus, and it affects the creature’s jumping distance as normal for increased speed. 

and this is from Fly

The subject can fly at a speed of 60 feet (or 40 feet if it wears medium or heavy armor, or if it carries a medium or heavy load). It can ascend at half speed and descend at double speed, and its maneuverability is good. Using a fly spell requires only as much concentration as walking, so the subject can attack or cast spells normally. The subject of a fly spell can charge but not run, and it cannot carry aloft more weight than its maximum load, plus any armor it wears. 

So it is my belief that haste stacks with fly and always has. Though you can run at 60 feet around and fly at 90 feet. 
Again, magic is magic and doesn't have to follow common logic or sense or physics.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Yeah, Crazy-San... Raletaus got blasted by Cerys using a Cone of Cold and sent into negative HPs.

And Cerys/Steven7, I did allow it to stack. My thought process was going on "order of effects," as Haste was cast first and Fly was not in effect. Had you cast Fly before Haste, I wouldn't have had a problem.


----------



## Crazy-San

Just so everyone knows I just moved into my college Dorm today and the internet is not working...they want to register MAC Addresses  and such I guess, so I may not be able to make it to Monday's game.  If I'm not able to make it and Raletaus doesn't you know die, his general strategy is to try and stay near the back, will attack Giants first, and then focus on whatever he considers the current highest threat, unless there is something that is a huge threat and needs to die first, in which case he will attack that target first.


----------



## Akman

I forgot to mention last night: I will not be able to make it next Monday.  Ak'man's c-sheet hasn't changed since the last time I sent it to DW, with the possible exception that he has a ring of evasion now, and 3 potions of healing (3d8+5).


----------



## firehorse

If we want to try using maps and minis and don't want to deal with the OpenRPG mapping, RPTools has an excellent program called MapTool.  The also have a lot of tokens we can use as minis on either, but MapTools is more stable and easier to use.

RPTools - Home

It can also be used as a replacement to OpenRPG, but it would take a bit of work to redo all the characters as tokens.  If I could start over, I would be using MapTool for everything.


----------



## Steven7

I don't believe I'll be able to make it on time this coming Monday, I'll try to get out as early as possible, but I'm going to be working late regardless.  By late I mean, quite late, I might be able to make the last hour, might not.
Let me know if you need me to log in and send you an updated node, I don't know if you have one or not.


----------



## Dragonwriter

If you could just e-mail me the latest node as an attachment, that would be better and easier. If you don't still have my e-mail, it is dragobot999@yahoo.com.


----------



## Steven7

My coworker is still super ill so we're all having to pick up the slack on his shifts. I'll likely be able to catch the last hour-half hour of the game on monday, but again that's about it.


----------



## Steven7

I hate to say it but it looks like I'm going to be working this coming monday night too. If things keep going this way, I may simply be forced to withdraw from the campaign. I honestly really truly hope this is not the case since even though I have mentioned that I'm semi-probably planning on retiring Cerys I had hoped to play something else and stay in the game. 
I will keep you posted on whats going on.


----------



## Steven7

Working tonight status: Up in the air. Don't know if I'll be there or not, but if I were betting, I'd put it on no.


----------



## Steven7

gonna be really late tonight


----------



## Piratecat

Hey guys, we're closing down the 13 Kingdoms sub-forums. You're still using this thread, though, so i'm happy to move it to the PbP forum "Talking the Talk." That okay?

PM me by clicking on my username, or ping me at kevin.kulp@gmail.com.


----------



## Piratecat

Thread moved!


----------



## firehorse

I see that...


----------



## Dragonwriter

Sorry I didn't get this up last week. Distractions and complications struck! In any case, here's the loot you've collected since the last set/spending time. You actually dealt with a fair number more foes, but sometimes had to retreat, leaving loot behind. Even so, there's a fair haul.

The numbers given are their normal values. Again, Medium-sized items can be sold for 1/2, Large for 1/3.

26 Large morningstars
13 Large Hide Armor

10 +1 Large morningstars (2,308 GP)
5 +2 Large chain shirt (4,300 GP)
5 Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000 GP)

2 +1 Composite Longbow (+4 STR) (2,800 GP)
2 +1 Mithral Shirt (2,100 GP)

8 +1 Falchion (2,325 GP)
8 +1 Banded Mail (1,400 P)
8 Ring of Protection +1 (2,000 GP)

9 +2 Greataxe (8,315 GP)
9 MWK Breastplate (400 GP)
9 Gauntlets of Ogre Strength +2 (4,000 GP)
9 Amulet of Health +2 (4,000 GP)

4 +1 Flaming Greataxe (8,315 GP)
4 +2 Chain Shirt (4,250 GP)
4 Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4,000 GP)
4 Amulet of Health +2 (4,000 GP)
4 +1 Buckler (1,165 GP)

Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000 GP)
+1 Greataxe (2,350 GP)
+2 Full Plate (5,650 GP)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4,000 GP)

191 platinum coins, 152 gold coins, 56 silver coins

And I'll be hopping onto Dev II in about half an hour, where I will re-post this and send it as a text node to anyone who wants it. 
The list, that is, not all the stuff, you greedy punks.


----------



## firehorse

Can't get on to any of the OpenRPG Servers.  Will keep trying.


----------



## Akman

*Late tonight (June 6)*

I'm going to be late tonight -- half an hour; mayhap an hour.  Please start without me

Ak'man


----------



## firehorse

Going to be late tonight.  Start without me.


----------



## firehorse

In the hospital with my wife after surgery.  Not going to be there tonight.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Oh my. I hope it's nothing serious. Best wishes for a good recovery for your wife, FH, and for you to keep healthy in the meantime.


----------



## firehorse

She had gall stones and had to have her gall bladder removed.  She is home now and doing well.  Is there a game tonight?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Glad to hear your wife is okay.

And yes, game is on tonight.

No game next week, though (which I will announce again when everyone is on the server).


----------



## firehorse

Going to be late.  Start without me, I will make it if I can.  RL sucks sometimes.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry I was late.  Work issues.  Taka told me you called it.  See you next week then.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Ugh. Oh well. It happens.

Next week's game is still on, anyway.


----------



## firehorse

By the way, been on OpenRPG DEVII, fixing my macros and it looks like enough people asked and it will stay open indefinitely.


----------



## Akman

I'm not going to be able to make this Monday's game (Feb 6, 2012).  Sorry about the latish notice.  I see no looming problems for the following week.

Ak'man


----------



## Shayuri

Agh...I somehow lost folks' emails...but Things have arisen that require my attention, and I shall be late to the game to the tune of about an hour, maybe an hour and a half.

I realize that only gives me a couple of hours of play time...and further, this is kind of my first game out of combat with my new character. It kind of blows. It's the best I can do this week though. Apologies!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Ack. Oh well, RL happens, however much we sometimes wish it didn't.

See you when you can hop onto the server.


----------



## Shayuri

Speaking of real life.

My computer imploded today. I did finally get it back up and running (hence this post), but not until midnight-thirty. As I was in a foul, tired, cranky mood, I decided it would be best not to see if y'all were still on, as I was in no fit condition to have contact with others after an evening spent trying to figure out what went wrong.

Time for an upgrade I think.

My apologies for missing the game. Hope it went smoothly.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Ouch. That sucks. Though I'm glad it was something mechanical, rather than health-related.

Anyway, Szitha/FH didn't make it, so I called the game off. Probably for the best, as I've been struck with a stomach bug recently.

Remember, no game next week (Mar 26th).


----------



## Shayuri

You have no idea. Turned out my video card ALMOST bit the dust.

Going to need a new one before I try playing a graphics-heavy game I think. I really don't want to push it again.

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I shall be at the next game!


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> Ouch. That sucks. Though I'm glad it was something mechanical, rather than health-related.
> 
> Anyway, Szitha/FH didn't make it, so I called the game off. Probably for the best, as I've been struck with a stomach bug recently.
> 
> Remember, no game next week (Mar 26th).




I was afraid you called it.  Work kept me about 1/2 hour late.  Sorry but I couldn't get to a computer to post either.  Next week then...


----------



## firehorse

Sorry about the bug btw.


----------



## firehorse

Trying to get on but cannot find the server....


----------



## Shayuri

Guys, I'm really sorry about having to bail out on tonight session. Without getting into details, some serious family stuff came down the pike unexpectedly, and I was needed to help deal.

Hope things went okay, and I'll see you all next time. I did see that there wasn't a game next week, due to the holiday most likely. If that's not true, please post about it here or email me so I know. Thanks. And thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Real life happens. I hope the crisis that pulled you away was smoothly averted.

And that's correct, no game next week. I will be busy all through Memorial Day and in no condition to run the game that Monday night. Next game will be on June 4th. And if Dev II is still down, we will continue to use Unshaped.


----------



## firehorse

My wife tells me we are having internet issues at the house, so if I am missing or late you know why.  Hope to be there.


----------



## Shayuri

Sorry I missed the session. Doubly so that I couldn't give any warning. Combination of unfortunate events. Hope things went well.


----------



## firehorse

I am having technical issues with OpenRPG and trying to fix it.  I will be there when I can


----------



## Dragonwriter

As of right now, the Metaserver (the server list) is down and the window is blank. I still intend to run FMTG tomorrow whether or not this is fixed. It won't actually stop a connection to the server as long as you have the address, so the address is this: unshaped.net:6774. I suggest saving it to a text node, file, or just anywhere you will remember it.


----------



## firehorse

I cannot 'Browse Servers' for some reason.  WTF?


----------



## firehorse

Reloading OpenRPG....AGAIN.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Weird. Everyone else connected. Have you tried a direct connection to the Unshaped server? Put in "unshaped.net:6774" for the server address, if you haven't.


----------



## Shayuri

Argh...I know I have your email somewhere, but it's not showing up in my contact list!

I'm going to have to cancel on tonight's game. Many apologies!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Shayuri said:


> Argh...I know I have your email somewhere, but it's not showing up in my contact list!
> 
> I'm going to have to cancel on tonight's game. Many apologies!




Rats... and Ak'man was going to miss tonight, too. I can't run FMTG with just 2 players and everything I'll have to juggle as DM. Anyways, I sent you my e-mail in a PM.

So the game is cancelled. I'll be on Dev II for a short while around 6 PM Pacific, though, in case Szitha or Kiri want to ask me anything while I'm working on some nodes...


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> Weird. Everyone else connected. Have you tried a direct connection to the Unshaped server? Put in "unshaped.net:6774" for the server address, if you haven't.




It was an OpenRPG issue, reloaded twice before it worked.  Trying Traipse nowadays.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry all, just now getting out of work so I will be extremely late.  Sorry...


----------



## Akman

I am not going to be able to make it tonight (Sep. 3) -- sorry, folks.  :-(

Ak'man


----------



## Shayuri

Yar...Labor Day activities will at the least make me very late...and if I'm honest, very likely I wouldn't get in with more than an hour or so to spare and I'll probably be very tired to boot.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry about missing the game with no notice.  Had car troubles and didn't get home till 9pst.  Hope I didn't ruin it for everyone else...


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rats. Glad it was nothing health-related, though.

Maighan/Shayuri has exited the game. I will be writing her out ASAP, since the party decided to leave the Hells for a little bit.

You missed a discussion with a seemingly-powerful erinyes regarding Zalidamsir and how you could speak with him. The party members present decided not to take her deal and just returned to Aerde, to discuss what to do about that situation and Meggridorak. Kiri also asked you to prep Dimensional Anchor and Lock (potentially several times) to stop the fiends from teleporting about during any fights.

If you send me an e-mail, I'll respond with the log attached, so you can get more detail.


----------



## Dragonwriter

A reminder:

Game tomorrow (Oct. 29th) is cancelled. 

The next session will be November 5th. As Daylight Savings Time ends the preceding Sunday, it may be a little interesting getting all together. I will simply be in the Unshaped lobby a bit before it says 6:30 Pacific by my clock.


----------



## firehorse

I am goimg to miss tonight. Minor emergency.


----------



## firehorse

Sorry about missing last week. 

This week my wife has a Dr. Appt. at 4:30 so I will likely be a bit late.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Stuff happens, we understand. Thanks for the heads-up. See you when we see you.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Collected loot, with who gets it in ().  Please tell me if you want any of these items before I calc our gold.  We will keep the diamonds as a party resource to raise the dead, if people don't mind.


FROM THE BATTLE OF BARBENI (ALL): 
1000 gold coins,  8 ornate gold armbands engraved with images of ocean life and studded with gemstones shaped like creatures and plants beneath the waters (3000 gp each).
2 +2 Large Bastard Swords, +2 Large Chain Shirts, Belt of Giant Strength +4, Cloak of Resistance +2, Amulet of Health +2, Cloak of Resistance +4, Ring of Force Shield, pale blue rhomboid Ioun Stone, two gold anklets studded with emeralds (5,000 ea), ceremonial silver dagger with embedded lapis lazulis (1700), 8 golden circlets studded with 4 rubies each on the phalanges of the wings (4,000 gp ea), Two exceptionally bright and clear emeralds just behind the cheeks (7000 ea), 6 jacinths down the spinal frill (6000 ea), 1500 platinum coins embedded in ribs, 700 platinum coins embedded in wing bones, 800 gold coins embedded along spine and tail

FROM MEGGRIDORAK (All but Eionia): 
666 platinum coins that were embedded in the throne, 13 gems (4 fire opals worth 500 ea, 4 star rubies worth 1000 ea, 4 bloodstones worth 70 ea, 1 black pearl worth 400 ea), 
Scroll of Phantasmal Killer

FROM DRAGON-CANYON BATTLE (All but Eionia and Val): 
13 bars each worth 1,000 GP, 25 art worth a combined 22,000 GP, 1 Ring of Meld Into Stone
5K GP, 10 gems worth a combined 1,500 GP, Potion of Eagles Splendor
2 +2 Glaives, 3 +3 Glaives, 3 Gauntlets of Ogre Strength, 3 Amulet of Health +2, Amulet of Mighty Fists +2, +4 Cold Iron Greatsword
2 emeralds (worth 2K GP ea), a 7K GP Jacinth, 8 black pearls (500 GP ea)
2 +1 longswords, 2 +1 Chain Shirts, 17 PP, 28 GP
3 Blue Diamonds worth 5K GP each, jeweled gold crown worth 6K GP, 700 Platinum coins, Belt of Giant Strength +6 (chewed and slightly digested)

FROM ORCS OF KALUTH (Ak'man and Szitha/Szen): 
+3 Falchion, +3 Mithral Breastplate, Belt of Giant Strength +4, Amulet of Health +2
+5 Adamantine Greataxe, MWK Breastplate, Belt of Giant Strength +4, Amulet of Health +4
2 sets of Bracers of Armor +3, 2 Cloak of Charisma +2
1 +2 Full Plate, 1 +1 Greataxe
1 Cloak of Charisma +4, 1 Amulet of Health +4, +3 Mithral Shirt

EDIT: I'm assuming "1 Ring of Meld Into Stone 5K GP" means the ring is 5000 gp sold, and that the 5k gp is not like... coins on top of the ring.  Since I can't find ring of meld into stone on the SRD.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

I guess no one is requesting anything?

Dragonwriter, I wanted to know, for my 18th level feat.  Could I take Quicken Spell-like Ability (Warding)?  If I took it, I could only quicken it with the Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, and Blue colors, not Indigo and Violet, since you can only quicken up to 6th level spell-like abilities.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I'm going to say No on the Quicken SLA.

As for the Ring, it's in the SRD, it just doesn't seem to have its own listing in the Magic Items page, though it is in the Ring Detail section. Here is a direct link.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

List of the sell value (not market value, unless there's no difference) of the items we found in gp in (), and totals for how much gp is gained.  If you still want an item, just spend the amount listed for it (or multiply the price by how ever many of them you want) and it's yours.  Mathematically, it means you kick into the pot an amount of gold equal to the item's value, and that gold is then split up evenly among people, including yourself.  It works, trust me.  


BARBENI (all)
[sblock]2 +2 Large Bastard swords (4185 each)
2 +2 Large Chain shirts (2175 each)
Belt of Giant Strength +4 (8000)
Cloak of Resistance +2 (2000)
Amulet of Health +2 (2000)
Cloak of Resistance +4 (8000)
Ring of Force Shield (4250)
Pale blue rhomboid Ioun Stone (4000)
Art, gems, and coins (141,500)

Total: 182,470 gp
36,494 gp each to Ak'man, Szitha/Szen, Kiri, Val, and Eionia[/sblock]

MEGGRIDORAK (all but Eionia)
[sblock]Scroll of Phantasmal Killer (350)
Art, gems, and coins (13,340)

Total: 13,690 gp
3422.5 gp each to Ak'man, Szitha/Szen, Kiri, and Val[/sblock]


CANYON BATTLE (all but Val and Eionia)
[sblock]Ring of Meld into Stone (13500)
Potion of Eagles Splendor (150)
2 +2 Glaives (4154 each)
3 +3 Glaives (9154 each)
3 Gauntlets of Ogre Strength (2000 each)
3 Amulets of Health +2 (2000 each)
Amulet of Mighty Fists +2 (12000)
+4 Cold Iron Greatsword (17200)
2 +1 longswords (1157.5 each)
2 +1 Chain Shirts (625 each)
Belt of Giant Strength +6 (18000)
Art, gems, and coins (69500)

Note: art/gems/coins does not include the 15000 in blue diamonds, which we should save for raising people.

Total: 154,223 gp
51,407.66 gp each to  Ak'man, Szitha/Szen, and Kiri (0.02 extra gp left, doesn't divide evenly)[/sblock]

KALUTH (Ak'man and Szitha)
[sblock]+3 Falchion (9187.5)
+3 Mithral Breastplate (6600)
2 Belts of Giant Strength +4 (8000 each)
Amulet of Health +2 (2000)
+5 Adamantine Greataxe (26510)
MWK Breastplate (175)
Amulet of Health +4 (8000)
2 sets of Bracers of Armor +3 (4500 each)
2 Cloaks of Charisma +2 (2000 each)
+2 Full Plate (2825)
+1 Greataxe (1160)
Cloak of Charisma +4 (8000)
Amulet of Health +4 (8000)
+3 Mithral (Chain?) Shirt (5050)

Total: 106,507.5 gp
53,253.75 gp each to  Ak'man and Szitha/Szen[/sblock]

TOTAL GP PER PC (sum of the above)

Ak'man: 144,577.91 gp
Szitha and Szen: 144,577.91 gp
Kiri: 91,324.16 gp
Val: 39,916.5 gp
Eionia: 36,494 gp


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Dragonwriter said:


> I'm going to say No on the Quicken SLA.
> 
> As for the Ring, it's in the SRD, it just doesn't seem to have its own listing in the Magic Items page, though it is in the Ring Detail section. Here is a direct link.




Ok, I see it.  So the 5k gp was a separate listing then.  I'll have to update my calculations above...
Also someone please check my math.  Keeping in mind that stuff sells for half, large items cost 2x what medium gear does, mithral and adamantine gear includes the price of masterwork, and cold iron costs +2000 gp before it can be enhanced magically.

EDIT: Above post is updated.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Kiri levels up to 19!  She gains 1 level in Archmage, and 1 in Transmuter.  She is now a Transmuter 10 / IotSFV 7 / Archmage 2.

For High Arcana, she takes Spell Power (+1 CL).
For Wiz bonus feat, she selects Empower Spell.
For her 18th level feat, she takes Ability Focus (Warding).

Skills: +2 ranks in Concentration, Arcana, Nature, Planes, Religion, and Spellcraft.  +6 ranks in dungeoneering.

She learns Finger of Death, Project Image, Banishment, Cloudkill, Prying Eyes, Fear, Locate Creature, Locate Object, Slow, and Comprehend Languages from Val's spellbook (takes 10 days).
For her 4 spells learned from level-up, she gains Etherealness, Imprisonment, Greater Scrying, and Greater Magic Weapon (or Greater Arcane Sight if szitha doesn't need GMW).

She buys: Greater Extend rod (24,500 gp), Rod of Splendor (25,000 gp), Pearl of Power 4th level (16,000 gp), upgrades her Ring of Protect +3 to +4 (14,000 gp), and upgrades her Amulet of natural armor +2 to +3 (5,000 gp; Szitha is making it for half cost).  Also, she will get a Type III bag of holding which Szen will hold onto for her...


----------



## firehorse

Szitha is now Cleric/Hierophant - 15th/4th (20 ECL) and takes another SLA (not sure which yet).  He also spent a few xp (not enough to drop him back down) to upgrade Kiri's item.  I already deducted it.

Szenthrass is now Fighter/Bound Warrior of Naeron - 9/4 (ECL 14)

So far here is the +/- of the Magic Items and brothers' gold:
144577.91gp treasure share

(2) +4 Amulets of Natural Armor - 64000
(-1) +1 Amulet of Natural Armor - (1000)
Upgrade +2 Spear of Spell Storing to Fiendbane - 14000
(1) +2 Fiendbane Longspear of Spell Storing - 32305
(-1) +2 Longspear of Wounding - (16152)
(-2) +2 Rings of Protection - (8000)
(-2) Hands of Glory - (8000)
(1) Orange Prism Ioun Stone - 30000
(-1) +4 Periapt of Wisdom - (8000)
(1pr) +6 Gloves of Dexterity - 36000

9424.91gp left

Gold already owned:
Szen 36000gp
Szitha 19000gp


----------



## firehorse

firehorse said:


> Szitha is now Cleric/Hierophant - 15th/4th (20 ECL) and takes another SLA (not sure which yet).  He also spent a few xp (not enough to drop him back down) to upgrade Kiri's item.  I already deducted it.
> 
> Szenthrass is now Fighter/Bound Warrior of Naeron - 9/4 (ECL 14)
> 
> So far here is the +/- of the Magic Items and brothers' gold:
> 144577.91gp treasure share
> 
> (2) +4 Amulets of Natural Armor - 64000
> (-1) +1 Amulet of Natural Armor - (1000)
> Upgrade +2 Spear of Spell Storing to Fiendbane - 14000
> (1) +2 Fiendbane Longspear of Spell Storing - 32305
> (-1) +2 Longspear of Wounding - (16152)
> (-2) +2 Rings of Protection - (8000)
> (-2) Hands of Glory - (8000)
> (1) Orange Prism Ioun Stone - 30000
> (-1) +4 Periapt of Wisdom - (8000)
> (1pr) +6 Gloves of Dexterity - 36000
> 
> 9424.91gp left
> 
> Gold already owned:
> Szen 36000gp
> Szitha 19000gp




Szen spent 35000 on a Lesser Quicken Metamagic Rod (10424.91gp left) and Szitha decided to SLA Quickened Shield of Faith in a 5th lvl slot.  Also, I realized Szen has a normal spear and not a longspear.


----------



## firehorse

Potential questions for the Commune (20 total yes/no):
1) Is our foe trying to awaken the Tarrasque?
2) Is our foe trying to summon Parushan to Aerde?
3) Is our foe trying to recreate the blade Corruption?
4) Is our foe seeking out other divine artifacts?
5) Is our foe an avatar?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Does anybody else have some suggestions for the Commune questions?

I'm going to hold off on answering them for a bit longer, hoping to see a few more up.


----------



## Jaedlyn

If #4 is yes, I'd ask questions on the three artifacts we have a broader knowledge of. 

Is our foe seeking X artifact first? 


If #5 is no, ask if they are native to our material plane. If no we know we are dealing with an outsider. If yes, narrow it down by race. ((Remember to phrase if if they are native to. Asking if they are natives -of- could leave an outsider whos gained native status on the prime.))

Also ask if Barbeni is still in imminent danger. If no we can maybe finally get the heck out of there. 

If #4 is yes, and queries on the detailed artifacts come up empty, take some shots in the dark with the remaining artifacts. 

If we get lucky, and we can pinpoint an artifact, ask if its still on the prime material plane. If yes, narrow it down by continent. Then region.

Ask if the stupid ritual for Val is even valid.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Will we be able to fight Meg within the next week?

Possibly follow up questions to the ones above, depending on answers.

Anyway... I may well not be able to make the next session, or will be late.  I sent the DM Kiri's sheets, they're...fairly updated and correct, as far as I know.


----------



## firehorse

I owe you all an apology.  Last week I had a last minute family issue to deal with.  Looks like I also have some things to deal with tonight.  I will try to make it next week.

Sorry for no notice last week and short notice this one.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Understood, FH. Short notice is better than none. Hope things improve in the meantime.


----------



## firehorse

Ok guys, I have an issue.  My new jobsite is a hundred miles away and I am going to be staying in a Motel in the area rather than commute 200 miles per day.  That being the case, I am not sure I will be able to bring my computer with me since my wife needs it during the week sometimes.

So, I am asking if there is a possibility of moving the game to Friday nights.  Weekends won't work and obviously I may not be able to play during the week.  Let me know.  I will monitor this thread for comments.


----------



## firehorse

Ok guys, I have an issue.  My new jobsite is a hundred miles away and I am going to be staying in a Motel in the area rather than commute 200 miles per day.  That being the case, I am not sure I will be able to bring my computer with me since my wife needs it during the week sometimes.

So, I am asking if there is a possibility of moving the game to Friday nights.  Weekends won't work and obviously I may not be able to play during the week.  Let me know.  I will monitor this thread for comments.


----------



## firehorse

Ok guys, I have an issue.  My new jobsite is a hundred miles away and I am going to be staying in a Motel in the area rather than commute 200 miles per day.  That being the case, I am not sure I will be able to bring my computer with me since my wife needs it during the week sometimes.

So, I am asking if there is a possibility of moving the game to Friday nights.  Weekends won't work and obviously I may not be able to play during the week.  Let me know.  I will monitor this thread for comments.


----------



## firehorse

Ok guys, I have an issue.  My new jobsite is a hundred miles away and I am going to be staying in a Motel in the area rather than commute 200 miles per day.  That being the case, I am not sure I will be able to bring my computer with me since my wife needs it during the week sometimes.

So, I am asking if there is a possibility of moving the game to Friday nights.  Weekends won't work and obviously I may not be able to play during the week.  Let me know.  I will monitor this thread for comments.


----------



## Akman

*Going on hiatus*

Yeah; it's happened -- too much babytime; evenings just aren't free anymore.  I'm going to have to bow out, at least for a while.  I'll not be around this evening; sorry.  Thanks for the fun!  Ak'man Al Azak Tor


----------



## firehorse

Well, that was cute...  The iPad sucks for trying to post in here.  Anyway, I pried the laptop from my wife's hands and have it with me in the Hotel.  I don't see anyone on OpenRPG, but I'll stick around and see if anybody shows.


----------



## firehorse

**Sigh** After all that my internet connection died and never came back.  Moved to another room.  We will see how it goes from now on.  I will do my best to make the game, but keep the contingency plan...


----------



## Dragonwriter

Understood, Ak'man. Baby certainly takes priority over the game. There'll be a spot for you when those duties lighten up.

As for you, FH, attend when you can. We'll be running a side game in the meantime/the times you can't make it.

Speaking of that side game, here is the list of what is on my shelf. Remember, you can pick 2 of these from outside of Core.

[sblock=Book List]
Player’s Handbook 2
Unearthed Arcana
Planar Handbook
Dragon Magic
Tome of Magic
Tome of Battle
Magic of Incarnum
Complete Warrior
Complete Adventurer
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane
Complete Mage
Complete Scoundrel
Complete Champion
Races of the Dragon
Races of the Wild
Races of Stone
Sandstorm
Stormwrack
Frostburn
Spell Compendium
Magic Item Compendium
Weapons of Legacy
Heroes of Horror
Heroes of Battle

Monster Manual 2-5
Fiend Folio
Lords of Madness
Draconomicon
Libris Mortis
Fiendish Codex 1 and 2
Exemplars of Evil
Elder Evils
Stronghold Builder’s Guide
Dungeonscape
[/sblock]

Also, a few further rules added to this for the purposes of Gestalt:
A running tally of BAB and Base Saves will be kept for each "side" of the gestalt with only the highest total applying to your character.
Hybrid/Dual PrCs are out. This means stuff like Mystic Theurge (and its cousins in other books), Arcane Trickster, etc. are unacceptable.
I am ignoring the multiclassing and favored class rules for this, as XP will not be a factor.
The following PrCs are banned: Frenzied Berserker, Ur-Priest.

Characters will be 40 point-buy, 3/4 HP per level, round up on odd character levels and down on even (except, naturally, 1st).


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Awesome!  I would like to know what specifically from Unearthed Arcana you will be allowing (or what you will not be allowing, whichever is shorter to list).  I might pick it as one of my books, and if I do, I would want to use it for more than just variant class features.

Also, if you would have wild shape function as in the PHB (based off the polymorph spells) or in the errata'd SRD (based off alternate form).  The key difference being that in the former, items you can still wear don't have to meld and become nonfunctional if you don't want; and in the latter, everything always melds w/o exception no matter what (even clothing).
[sblock]I am thinking of playing a Master of Many Forms from C.Adventurer, which lets you take humanoid, giant, and monstrous humanoid shapes, all of which obviously can basically use all the same items as a human could and...like to be clothed.  So your answer to this kind of makes-or-breaks things for me choosing the class.  I know earlier for FMTG you said you'd follow the SRD, but was wondering if you'd rule different w/ actual human-shaped forms being options now (well, I guess elemental forms for normall wildshape are, too...).[/sblock]

Has anyone decided what they want to play?

Any more details about the background of the setting, why we're together and totally not backstabbing each other, etc...?


----------



## Jaedlyn

I have four different characters in various stages of design at this point. Only one of which might be chaotic evil, and thats only because of alignment restrictions. One is a Dread Necromancer/Favored Soul, the second a Beguiler/Swashbuckler, 3rd is a variant on my two handed duelist, and last is still hazy on details, but along the lines of a barbarian. 

As long as we have no mustache-twirlers I don't see any real problems with getting a few characters to work together.


----------



## Dragonwriter

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Awesome!  I would like to know what specifically from Unearthed Arcana you will be allowing (or what you will not be allowing, whichever is shorter to list).  I might pick it as one of my books, and if I do, I would want to use it for more than just variant class features.




I can't think of anything I wanted to disallow from UA.



> Also, if you would have wild shape function as in the PHB (based off the polymorph spells) or in the errata'd SRD (based off alternate form).  The key difference being that in the former, items you can still wear don't have to meld and become nonfunctional if you don't want; and in the latter, everything always melds w/o exception no matter what (even clothing).




I follow what Errata I have (AFAIK, all errata for the books on my shelf).



> Any more details about the background of the setting, why we're together and totally not backstabbing each other, etc...?




Still working on that.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Ok, so everything melds, and MoMF is out as a possibility.

I assume even though you said everything from UA, bloodlines (which effectively give level adjustment) and level adjustment buy off are both out due to you saying no LA or racial HD.  Are you allowing spell points?  They...basically turn every prepared caster into a sorceror that can change his spells known every day, which seems like a really bad idea to me...  They also encourage "god caster" by specifically and only penalizing direct damage spells to cost extra points for the normal caster level-based benefits.

As for me, I mostly just want a good melee character with proper support abilities.  Which may or may not include casting, but definitely must include flight.  Was considering a Wildshape Ranger / MoMF // some caster class, but that's out.  Warblade//Wizard is definitely strong, but kind of bored with both classes right now.  Still pretty unsure what I want to do.  Unless a class restricts alignment, I will almost certainly be LE, though.  I love the Lawful Evil alignment.


----------



## Jaedlyn

I'll go ahead and include a link to my three completed characters. 

1. Dread Necro/FvS - http://www.thetangledweb.net/forums/profiler/view_char.php?cid=68254

Weapon of the Deity/Divine Favor turning the character into servicable melee, with the ability re-animate 100HD or so worth of slain foes. I also have a full backstory for this character. 

2. Beguiler/Swashbuckler: Control/Light Melee/Healing. http://www.thetangledweb.net/forums/profiler/view_char.php?cid=68248 

3. Fighter/Rogue Duelist: Fairly Mobile                    http://www.thetangledweb.net/forums/profiler/view_char.php?cid=68288


----------



## firehorse

I have the laptop and have (currently) internet connection.  See you in the game (hopefully)


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Ok, I think I know what I want to play, working on it currently.  Would be a Lawful Evil Master of Nine, backstory basically would be that he was a student of Reshar that turned to the dark arts and betrayed him.

Books used: Tome of Battle, Unearthed Arcana

Variants I want to use: Unarmed Swordsage (ToB Swordsage adaptation), 2 Flaws (UA), Generic Spellcaster (UA), Traits (UA).

First two are to help with Mo9's crazy feat requirements.  Traits I don't really care about but figured I might as well use.  Generic caster has less spells than a sorceror, but has nice customization and lets me use wisdom, so I like.  Please let me know if any of this is not being allowed.


----------



## Dragonwriter

All those variants except Generic Spellcaster are fine.

As for Alanciel’s info…


> The Stole of the Sun, the artifact linked to Aohalim, was lost in the desert wastelands of Suryanasta 137 years ago. It was being carried by a skilled warrior devoted to the Shining Lord when her caravan was ambushed by powerful undead. Everyone was killed and the Stole was taken and hidden in Mezekesh, a city that exists only in mirages.
> 
> The Armor of the War-King, Brand’s artifact, was buried in the tomb of a Caedmon warlord, once a mighty servant of Brand, after he fell in battle against a trio of death slaad assassins (though he took all three with him in the fight). He was laid to rest in a powerfully warded tomb on a small island off the coast of Caedmon roughly 200 years ago. Unfortunately, it seems grave robbers broke in shortly after. The magic invested in the tomb sunk the whole little island beneath the icy waters.
> 
> Parushan’s blade, Corruption, was destroyed a short time ago (by celestial standards) by a group of mercenaries-turned-semi-heroes.
> 
> Targan’s Cloak, the Cloak of the Elf-Lord, was stolen from the Grand Temple in Lorlynia 376 years ago. It is supposedly held by a mighty priestess of Kithra somewhere within one of the great mountains of the world.
> 
> The Blade of the Goblin Hordes is somewhere in the Southern Kingdoms, most likely Ulruz.
> 
> Eraekoth’s Skycleaver is kept far beneath the waves by the ancient Grandfather Kraken as part of the monstrosity’s massive hoard of sunken treasures.


----------



## DroidDr

Hi,

I will probably miss tonight's game. 
I still have family visiting for Easter and it would be rude to game while they are here. 
If they leave this evening I will be there, but it is unlikely.

Dragonwriter, please send me the logs, I think you have my email.

Sorry and have a good game people!

DroidDr aka Valimir


----------



## firehorse

Did Alanciel happen to find out what these items do?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Due to unforeseen family circumstances, I am stuck out of town. I still have computer access and OpenRPG available, but I have none of my books, or recent files, nodes, or notes.

I would still like to run something tomorrow night, as we have the two-week break after it, but I really can't advance FMTG without all that info... So I figure I'll probably do what I have in the past and run a semi-arena set for any of you who want it, pitting you against some nasty monsters. It will have no bearing on the actual game, but it's at least something to do. And everyone will still get participation XP. 

Sorry about the rather short notice.


----------



## DroidDr

Should be fun!

As for the campaign, Valimir could do
- contact either the ruling party, other houses in his country about our dire circumstances and see what support he can get for the party.
- he could infiltrate some groups in Ulruz and see if he could gather info on our arch enemy, discover what he is up to or maybe his id.

otherwise priority should be finding the dwarven fortress I think.

See you all then.


----------



## firehorse

Dragonwriter said:


> Due to unforeseen family circumstances, I am stuck out of town. I still have computer access and OpenRPG available, but I have none of my books, or recent files, nodes, or notes.
> 
> I would still like to run something tomorrow night, as we have the two-week break after it, but I really can't advance FMTG without all that info... So I figure I'll probably do what I have in the past and run a semi-arena set for any of you who want it, pitting you against some nasty monsters. It will have no bearing on the actual game, but it's at least something to do. And everyone will still get participation XP.
> 
> Sorry about the rather short notice.




Caca pasa dude.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

We have a game this Monday, correct?


----------



## Dragonwriter

That is the plan.


----------



## DroidDr

I have the in laws at home, I would say 25% chance I can make the game tonight.
I will try.

Sorry


----------



## Dragonwriter

I am having some significant computer problems. Possibility of no game tonight. If I don't post again today, assume there will be no game tonight; we will resume next week.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Dragonwriter said:


> I am having some significant computer problems. Possibility of no game tonight. If I don't post again today, assume there will be no game tonight; we will resume next week.




I am still fighting with my computer, and I am sure I won't be done in a reasonable time for the game. I am, in fact, posting this from a family member's computer that I cannot tie up for the evening. So, sorry, but no game tonight.


----------



## firehorse

Don't let the machine win DW.  Caca pasa.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Game tonight, if anyone sees this in time...


----------



## firehorse

Sorry, got caught up doing Memorial Day things and didn't see the post in time.  Computer is miles away and Traipse/OpenRPG are yet to make an iPad app.  Next week?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Kinda figured. Memorial Day and its ensuing events had entirely slipped my mind last week. Next week should still be fine.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Quick update: good to go tonight. I'm not sure about the weeks to come, though, as I have not been handed anything like "expect this to be a semi-permanent schedule."


----------



## Dragonwriter

A touch of bad news here... I found out I am slated to work into game hours next week, too. Sucks, I know, but there's nothing I can do about it. 

Sorry, but no game this week or next week either.


----------



## DroidDr

Hey, work comes first, I think we all understand that. No big sweat!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Finally got absolute confirmation. Took long enough... Schedule is good tomorrow. And it should be good next week, too.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Sorry, my internet abruptly disconnected and was down for an hour.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Kinda guessed. No biggie, stuff happens. We'll resolve that action at the start of next session.


----------



## firehorse

Experiencing personal issues.  May not be playing or at least showing late.  Sorry.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Take care of whatever needs it. Don't worry about the game. I'm not feeling well and came to the conclusion a little while ago to cancel anyway, as I wouldn't be doing a good job of DMing tonight. Hope it works out smoothly and see you next week.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Ok, for the upcoming adventure it looks like we will be going underwater.  And in core...apparently polymorph spells are the ONLY way to get a swim speed.  So!  Kiri is willing to Polymorph Any Object people if they'd like (regular poly only lasts for minutes).

DR has approved these forms which are legal PAO forms:
[sblock]Chuul
Giant Squid
Kapoacinth Gargoyle
Scarag Troll
Locathah
Aquatic Elf
Sahaugin
Dire Shark
Sea Hag
Merfolk[/sblock]

NOTE: Unlike normal Polymorph, PAO gives you the Intelligence of the form, on top of str/dex/con.  Which means none of these are good choices for Val (I think he'd be best off using Alter Self for a humanoid form w/ swim speed).  For Szitha, Szen, and Eionia, the best options are probably Troll or Gargoyle, if you wish to still fight with your weapons and be able to speak.  You would gain Aquatic subtype, which includes swim speed and water breathing, and in the case of most of those forms, duration would be permanent (I can dispel it later).  Szitha should still prep Water Breathing as a backup (and I guess Val would need it, possibly also me), and Eionia may want Freedom of Movement so her (not piercing) weapon doesn't suffer penalties (-2 to hit and damage halved) underwater.

[sblock]And for my own personal notes, the following forms are eligible for Shapechange and allowed:
Water Elemental
Kraken
Elder Tojanida[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

I seem to recall the list I marked as approved did not include the Giant Squid, Locathah, Sahuagin, Dire Shark, or Sea Hag. They struck me as unlikely for Kiri to have encountered, and studying is not a good avenue to Polymorph forms, in my view.
Kapoacinth is available, though.

And a repost to what I said in-session last night: No game next week (Aug 26). I don't yet know about the following week, but I will update when I find out.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Alright, I thought that was the list you gave me, but that's fine.  I've started updating (specifically, I noticed since leveling up she could take 1 age older for each dragon) and adding forms for Kiri, and I noticed I never actually filled in her equipment list.  I started to, but the table isn't nearly long enough.  How do I add more rows to it?

One quirk for the aquatic forms... unless the form is also amphibious, you're...gonna have to spend your time in the water once I change you.  Due to no longer being able to breathe air for more than 2x Con score before you have to make checks against suffocation.  Thought that might be good to know...


----------



## Dragonwriter

Expand the node with the + sign, do the same to General, and again for Funds/Equipment. Then right-click equipment and select Design. It'll bring up all the options. If you are running into a huge list, you could consider Cloning Equipment and changing its specific contents, like making one On-Person and the other(s) for storage containers.

Unfortunately, I have discovered that next Monday must be canceled, too. So no game tonight and no game next week. Sorry folks.


----------



## Dragonwriter

And I have found out I am working next Monday evening (the 9th). Oi... It seems my work has a vendetta against my Monday nights recently.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Is any other night better?  I could do any other night but Thursday, though Fri or Sat would be preferable.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Not for maintaining a schedule. And I have discovered I have another shift next Monday night. It seems to be getting harder and harder to run the game with this bouncing around.

I don't want to keep everyone hanging thanks to my ever-changing work, and a once-a-month game really isn't good for the pacing or remembering what was going on. I'm currently considering alternative options for continuing the game (such as Play-by-Post) or possibly just wrapping it up.


----------



## firehorse

That's too bad DW.  Perhaps another of the group would like to try on the DM hat.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Perhaps.  I like running combats, but I don't have a plot or campaign idea, and mapping dungeons is tough for me, too.  I guess if I had an adventure path to use, it could be possible.  I much prefer to play, though...


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

So, are you free this Monday, DW?  Or working again?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Rats, I thought I had posted. I'm working tomorrow night and next Monday afternoon. Next week, I get off at 6 PM, though, and will hopefully have the energy to run the game. If nothing else, we might all be able to discuss the game's future a little. From my point of view, I see a handful of options: Play-by-Post, pass the DM hat (and I will provide all my notes and ideas), leave as-is and hope for free Mondays, or end the game (or at least my DMing arc of it). In the case of the last option, I would write up finale events in a narrative form and either post it here or distribute it in an OpenRPG meet.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

EDIT: It might be better to start from the beginning, not at level 3...
Ok, I will try to read through the AP.  For now, it looks like there is an option to skip the first arc, so tentatively the character creation rules are level 3 with normal starting wealth (2700 gp; spent however you want) and 32 point buy.  I'll either do 3/4 or max hit points, for now assume 3/4.  Or you can roll, if you really want to...
[sblock]What 3/4 means:
The first HD is maxed, after that, you can either roll (rerolling 1's) or take 3/4 the max result, as shown below (you also add your Con modifier at each level up):
∙d4: 3 hp each level
∙d6: 4 hp on even levels, 5 hp on odd levels
∙d8: 6 hp each level
∙d10: 7 hp on even levels, 8 hp on odd levels
∙d12: 9 hp each level
"Level" referring to class level, not character level.[/sblock]

I am banning Savage Species and C. Psionic entirely for being broken and horrible, respectively.  Incarnum and Tome of Magic, except for the Binder class/rules/etc..., are banned because I don't know those subsystems.  Setting specific books are generally banned because it's not that setting, but I'm willing to allow something from them if requested.  I'll allow most stuff from most hardcover WotC 3.5 books.  I do ban or nerf some things, usually really powerful caster options like Persistent Spell, night sticks, Abrupt Jaunt, etc..., sorry if I'm being vague, but there's a LOT of 3E material out there, and even houseruling one tenth of 1% of it would take many paragraphs to detail.
Just clear things with me.

For races, try to stick to ones without a level adjustment, the only one I'm going to outright ban is Warforged.  Feel free to ignore the favored class / multiclassing penalty rules.

Please feel free to use any of these classes I have worked on, if you'd like.  I'm actually hoping to see some of them get used...
Capoeirista (Battle Dancer) (Unarmed front liner/buffer, has Monk, Bard, and Rogue elements)
Ninja of the Sublime Way (Uses Tome of Battle, sort of a Rogue/Swordsage hybrid)
Soulknife fix (Just... a lot better than in XPH)
Warmage (much more flexible use of metamagic and energy subbing, more control abilities)

Sorry it's all scattered across the internet like that.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?345769-SotS-s-War-of-the-Burning-Sky-campaign

Use that thread for the game, please.


----------



## Dragonwriter

No me tonight, again. Hope WotBS is starting up nicely for everyone.


----------



## Jaedlyn

Hey DW, even if you restart I don't think I'll be coming back at this point, I very much enjoyed having you as a DM the past few years though!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Jaedlyn said:


> Hey DW, even if you restart I don't think I'll be coming back at this point, I very much enjoyed having you as a DM the past few years though!




I'm sorry to hear that Jaedlyn, though I'm glad you enjoyed my games. 

Good luck and good gaming in the future. You'll be missed.


----------

